# 189 Invitations: August 2019



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Hello Everyone!

July round is over now. All those who got the invite, many many congratulations and brace yourself for the visa application.

For other candidates like me who are still waiting positively for the invite, stay tuned now. We have to be very patient and pray that things work out in our favor. According to Iscah, July round had 800-1200 invites which i think is the good start for this year despite overall quota is slashed by 40%.

Now hopes high, stay super positive and let's hope for big August round.
Remember good things come to those who wait


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

*Lest wait for Aug invite round...*

Yep..lets hope for a bigger invite number with lower cutoffs...

What do you think of chances for 189 with 75/190 with 80 score to get an invite before End of this year.

Mechanical Engineer - 233512
EA Positive: 7 June 201
PTE: June 2019: Overall 83
EOI 189: 75 points
EOI 190 NSW & VIC: 80 points
DOE: 30 June 2019
Invitation: :ranger:


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

As per ISCAHs latest estimates I may only get an invite in May next year. Dang!

However, they are assuming uniform invitations of 1100 every month. If we look at last year, compared to the July round, the invitations doubled for Aug, September while increasing 4 times in Oct, Nov and tapering off later.

I think July round was for 700-800, so based on last year trend Aug- Sept could be around 1,400 each, Oct-Nov could be around 2800 each, Dec-Jan - 1,400 each, Feb-Mar - 900 each, April,May,June - 100 each.

If this trend is followed I and fellow 75 pointers may have some chance of an early invite, if not then with Nov points change things will get a lot more uncertain.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> Yep..lets hope for a bigger invite number with lower cutoffs...
> 
> What do you think of chances for 189 with 75/190 with 80 score to get an invite before End of this year.
> 
> ...


This is latest 189 ISCAH's estimation.

https://www.iscah.com/july-2019-estimated-189-invitation-date/


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> This is latest 189 ISCAH's estimation.
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/july-2019-estimated-189-invitation-date/


All eyes on August invitation round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> All eyes on August invitation round. :fingerscrossed:


I am visiting iscah & NSW website atleast thrice a day. Waiting for the invite anxiously.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> I am visiting iscah & NSW website atleast thrice a day. Waiting for the invite anxiously.


How does NSW send its invitations - for 189 we are clear - it is based on points and DOE.

Does NSW work the same way?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

kamskans said:


> How does NSW send its invitations - for 189 we are clear - it is based on points and DOE.
> 
> 
> 
> Does NSW work the same way?


Anyone they want, however, it is observed that people with higher points are more likely to be invited

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Anyone they want, however, it is observed that people with higher points are more likely to be invited
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


People with higher points and their occupation in demand. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

I wish DHA clear all the backlog 75 & 70 pointers till November before implementing new rules. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

kamskans said:


> As per ISCAHs latest estimates I may only get an invite in May next year. Dang!
> 
> However, they are assuming uniform invitations of 1100 every month. If we look at last year, compared to the July round, the invitations doubled for Aug, September while increasing 4 times in Oct, Nov and tapering off later.
> 
> ...


I wish your prediction comes out to be true. However, you should also know that total quota for visas have been reduced to 18k this year as compared to 44k last year. Considering this, just half all your numbers. So, its a grim grim chance for 75 pts.

------------------------
*ANZCO:* 261111 ICT Business Analyst
*EoI:* 13th Jun 2019
*189:* 75pts
*190:* 80pts (NSW)
*PTE:* 20pts
*Australia Exp:* 3+ years (NSW)


----------



## Waqas Ahmed (May 16, 2019)

Not disappointing anyone but after visiting a well renowned migration agent and after communicating with Iscah, 75 pointers are unlikely to get the invite anytime soon  
I myself lodged the EOI in Oct 2018 with 75 points for 189 but still no luck. I have been told to increase my points to minimum 80 to get an invite in 3-4 months. Let's hope they realize how hard it is to score even 70 points and don't increase the points requirement from 85 (like accounting). All the best everyone :smile: meanwhile Canada is not a bad option either.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kamskans said:


> How does NSW send its invitations - for 189 we are clear - it is based on points and DOE.
> 
> Does NSW work the same way?


Higher points, higher chances of invitation.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Waqas Ahmed said:


> Not disappointing anyone but after visiting a well renowned migration agent and after communicating with Iscah, 75 pointers are unlikely to get the invite anytime soon
> I myself lodged the EOI in Oct 2018 with 75 points for 189 but still no luck. I have been told to increase my points to minimum 80 to get an invite in 3-4 months. Let's hope they realize how hard it is to score even 70 points and don't increase the points requirement from 85 (like accounting). All the best everyone :smile: meanwhile Canada is not a bad option either.


If you've not added spouse points, there's still chances of doing that and making your score boost to 80 points.

Good Luck Waqas !!!


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Waqas Ahmed said:


> Not disappointing anyone but after visiting a well renowned migration agent and after communicating with Iscah, 75 pointers are unlikely to get the invite anytime soon
> I myself lodged the EOI in Oct 2018 with 75 points for 189 but still no luck. I have been told to increase my points to minimum 80 to get an invite in 3-4 months. Let's hope they realize how hard it is to score even 70 points and don't increase the points requirement from 85 (like accounting). All the best everyone :smile: meanwhile Canada is not a bad option either.


Hi Waqas,

Under which skill you applied, as most of my friends/colleagues with 75 points got invite way back in Jan/Feb 2019 and they had similar DOE.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

*lakskant*



Waqas Ahmed said:


> Not disappointing anyone but after visiting a well renowned migration agent and after communicating with Iscah, 75 pointers are unlikely to get the invite anytime soon
> I myself lodged the EOI in Oct 2018 with 75 points for 189 but still no luck. I have been told to increase my points to minimum 80 to get an invite in 3-4 months. Let's hope they realize how hard it is to score even 70 points and don't increase the points requirement from 85 (like accounting). All the best everyone :smile: meanwhile Canada is not a bad option either.


I see the Aus map. It can certainly hold a lot. Hopefully the migration plan will change in future once the infra is ready.

Also why nobody thinking of NZ as an option.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

lakskant said:


> I see the Aus map. It can certainly hold a lot. Hopefully the migration plan will change in future once the infra is ready.
> 
> Also why nobody thinking of NZ as an option.


From what I know, you can't apply for NZL PR unless you already have work visa and working or worked in NZL.

-----------------------------------------------
ANZCO: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
EOI: 13th Jun 2019
189: 75pts
190: 80pts (NSW)
PTE: 20pts
Australian Exp: 3+ years in Sydney (NSW)
Invite: :clock:
NAATI CCL Hindi: 29th Aug 2019


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

NZ is not easy as well.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

So confused.

My EOI updated on 9 July as I got additional 5 points taking it to 75 points so my new DOE is 9 July. 

Profession - 233612 (Non Pro Rata)

My current visa expires in Nov-20. 
And I have the option to do PY before Nov-19 to take it to 80 points but it'll cost $15K and I'll get the points in Sep-20

Either I wait till Sept-19 to see the trend or just wait to get additional 10 points for being single in Nov-19. As I cannot possibly increase my points further besides PY. 

Any insight? 



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> So confused.
> 
> My EOI updated on 9 July as I got additional 5 points taking it to 75 points so my new DOE is 9 July.
> 
> ...


I hope you filed a new EOI so that you get full 2 years validity ?

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

NB said:


> I hope you filed a new EOI so that you get full 2 years validity ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I had recently filed one in April when 233612 was introduced back in the list so the expiry would be April-21 so sorted on that side. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> So confused.
> 
> My EOI updated on 9 July as I got additional 5 points taking it to 75 points so my new DOE is 9 July.
> 
> ...


I don’t normally dabble in invites but if one can’t get invite at 85 points, non pro rata , it’s worth re evaluating the points system 

Cheers


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

NB said:


> I hope you filed a new EOI so that you get full 2 years validity ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

so based on July round can i expect invite in August round? Below are my details:

ACS CODE: 261312
POINTS :80
DOE: JUNE 12TH 2019

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hari2665 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> so based on July round can i expect invite in August round? Below are my details:
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites 
Check Iscah website 

Cheers


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

bhowalamit said:


> I wish your prediction comes out to be true. However, you should also know that total quota for visas have been reduced to 18k this year as compared to 44k last year. Considering this, just half all your numbers. So, its a grim grim chance for 75 pts.
> 
> ------------------------
> *ANZCO:* 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Well, I have considered the halving into account. Otherwise last year August was 2500, October was 4500 etc. I have considered lower amount.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> so based on July round can i expect invite in August round? Below are my details:
> 
> ...


According to Iscah's estimates, you should receive an invite either next round or the one after.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

etadaking said:


> hari2665 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


In July round I could see ppl got invite with doe may 13th as well..so it means should get in August round right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hari2665 said:


> In July round I could see ppl got invite with doe may 13th as well..so it means should get in August round right?


It’s not an exact science
There are lots of variables 
They may not invite 1000 or there maybe too many 85s in the system 
They may invite more non pro ratas this time 
You have to keep a margin in hand

Cheers


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

NB said:


> hari2665 said:
> 
> 
> > In July round I could see ppl got invite with doe may 13th as well..so it means should get in August round right?
> ...


85s are cleared till July 9th..let's hops for best ..


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s not an exact science
> There are lots of variables
> They may not invite 1000 or there maybe too many 85s in the system
> They may invite more non pro ratas this time
> ...


Yes, I have noted this. In 2017-18 they called 2000 in July and August, while in 2018-19 they called only 1000 in July and more later. 

There is no way of knowing anything with certainty. We will know how many were called in July this year with certainty when DHA publish those later this month. Everything at this moment is the best guess. ISCAH seems quite conservative in the estimate which we can take as the worst case scenario and plan accordingly.


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> I had recently filed one in April when 233612 was introduced back in the list so the expiry would be April-21 so sorted on that side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
You have same points, same occupation with me =). My DOE is 9 Jun. Lets hope =)


----------



## Waqas Ahmed (May 16, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi Waqas,
> 
> Under which skill you applied, as most of my friends/colleagues with 75 points got invite way back in Jan/Feb 2019 and they had similar DOE.


ICT Business Analyst my friend, 261111. The DOE is 05/02/2019.


----------



## Waqas Ahmed (May 16, 2019)

SG said:


> If you've not added spouse points, there's still chances of doing that and making your score boost to 80 points.
> 
> Good Luck Waqas !!!


Thanks SG, I tried but my spouse's occupation falls under 190 only and not in 189 as she's mathematician. 
Thanks


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Waqas Ahmed said:


> ICT Business Analyst my friend, 261111. The DOE is 05/02/2019.


Hi Waqas,

Hopefully you get the invite soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey, anyone from general accounting? Do anyone know the possibilities for 85 pointers to get invites? My DOE is 28/06/2019 with 85 points (General accounting)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hey, anyone from general accounting? Do anyone know the possibilities for 85 pointers to get invites? My DOE is 28/06/2019 with 85 points (General accounting)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Before November or never

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

What are the job prospects in regional areas of Australia? Like, i have seen everybody going for 189 & 190. Less number of people prefer 489 and from November 491/494 will be new visas. I know these visas will not lead to PR. But how about job opportunities in regional areas? Is it worth sacrificing 189/190 if somebody doesn't get invited here?

Can somebody who is actually been there in regional area shed some light? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Another thought struck my mind just now. Cutoff for non prorata occupations is normally less than prorata occupations. Right? If this is the case, then there is a high probability that 70 pointers for non prorata will be invited sooner than 75 pointers prorata occupations. Am i thinking right?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aroraraju (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi friends, 

I'll be turning 40 towards end of Oct (will go down by 10 points). Currently, my EOI is filed for ICT Business Analyst (261111) with 70 points and it was submitted in Oct'18. Obviously there is no chance at 70 but what I want to check here is:

a) If I improve my IELTS/PTE score and increase my EOI points to 80 (lets say by 10th Aug), is there a chance to get invited latest in 11th October draw (that will be my last chance as after that my 10 points will go down due to age)? Basically, what I want to check is should I invest time/money in improving PTE/IELTS score if anyway there is no chance of PR due to age?

b) To update IELTS/PTE score, should existing EOI be updated or new EOI should be filed? Will it make any difference? 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aroraraju said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'll be turning 40 towards end of Oct (will go down by 10 points). Currently, my EOI is filed for ICT Business Analyst (261111) with 70 points and it was submitted in Oct'18. Obviously there is no chance at 70 but what I want to check here is:
> 
> ...


b) submit a fresh EOI so that you get full 2 years validity . In both cases the date of effect remains same so why not get more validity 

Cheers


----------



## qasimbhatti (Jan 19, 2019)

Guys, any link to see July 11th invitation round results? Not the estimation on Iscah. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds shows June 11th result as current round so far.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Another thought struck my mind just now. Cutoff for non prorata occupations is normally less than prorata occupations. Right? If this is the case, then there is a high probability that 70 pointers for non prorata will be invited sooner than 75 pointers prorata occupations. Am i thinking right?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



There were few posts on similar line few days back in July 2019 invite thread. 
Its good if you can do some search about your industry nd outlook (short nd long term) in your target state/region. 
If needed visit the place nd talk to few recruitment agencies, companies to get ab idea. 
Its not the expense but its an investment for your life. 
If you feel confident about your occupation to get the job then go with first option available.
Make sure u hv sufficient finance to support you nd ur family for nxt 12 months(atleast) without compromising too much on lifestyle. 
Provably, Its one of the biggest decisions of your life u’ll make so do some through research nd hv solid plans. 

Reg non pro rata points, I asked similar question a couple of days bk but no response. May be july /aug result will give more clarity on DHA’s strategy about non pro rata occupation,


----------



## h261311 (Apr 12, 2019)

qasimbhatti said:


> Guys, any link to see July 11th invitation round results? Not the estimation on Iscah. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds shows June 11th result as current round so far.


That is the link. They take their sweet time to update the page after the round.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## aroraraju (Oct 5, 2018)

NB said:


> b) submit a fresh EOI so that you get full 2 years validity . In both cases the date of effect remains same so why not get more validity
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

Any inputs to my 1st Q pls i.e. is there a realistic chance of getting invite with 80 points (261111) by October draw if EOI is submitted lets say 1st Aug? thnx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aroraraju said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> Any inputs to my 1st Q pls i.e. is there a realistic chance of getting invite with 80 points (261111) by October draw if EOI is submitted lets say 1st Aug? thnx


I don’t predict invites 

Check Iscah website 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninjaturtle said:


> Hello sir,
> 
> Needed advice.
> I updated my EOI on 2nd July with score 70 in 189. What are my chances of getting the invite, would it be before nov 2019?
> ...


Best to check in in Iscah website 
What will happen in November is very difficult to predict
You will not be the only one getting the extra points

If you are in Australia, then trying to get the NAATI points would be a good idea



Cheers


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

*Mechanical 189*

Hi, 

I submitted my EOI on July 09, 2019. I have applied on 70 points for 189 and 75 points for NSW - Mechanical. I have my naati exam in December. What will be my chances once I do clear it and the points change in November (will get 10 points for single occupant)? Any advice or opinion on my chances will be highly appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## baldur (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi everyone just a quick hypothetical question?
let's say the occupation is university lecturer and currently those who have got 85 points are invited. how long after do you reckon someone with 90 points get the invitation after submitting EOI?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

baldur said:


> Hi everyone just a quick hypothetical question?
> let's say the occupation is university lecturer and currently those who have got 85 points are invited. how long after do you reckon someone with 90 points get the invitation after submitting EOI?
> 
> thanks in advance.


In the next round if 85 pointers are already invited. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldur (Jul 14, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> In the next round if 85 pointers are already invited.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



so technically next round is in a month at most?


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

baldur said:


> so technically next round is in a month at most?


Yes. 11th of every month. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

*Help*



GHSH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on July 09, 2019. I have applied on 70 points for 189 and 75 points for NSW - Mechanical. I have my naati exam in December. What will be my chances once I do clear it and the points change in November (will get 10 points for single occupant)? Any advice or opinion on my chances will be highly appreciated!
> 
> Cheers!


Can anyone help out with this please!?


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

GHSH said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chaces are zero to none even with 85 points after November
As after November every one will have 95 points 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi All,

I have made some calculations based on the data picked up from Immitracker and extrapolating that number to a very high value, predicting a worst case scenario. I am not a statistician, hence making a prediction here. This is a positive scenario for most of the applicants who will submit their EOI's by end of July 2019 with 70 points or more.:fingerscrossed:


EOI Calculation - 18,652 for the 2019/2020 year as published, less around 2000 for NZ citizens. 

*Points....................EOI's (On Immitracker).........................EOI's Not Immi(*10).........................Extrapolated Number *

95*.........................0.........................................................200................................................................200
90*.........................1.........................................................200................................................................201
85*.........................19........................................................500...............................................................519
80.........................178.......................................................885...............................................................1063
75.........................554.......................................................3750.............................................................4304
70.........................641.......................................................3205.............................................................3846
65.........................335.......................................................3350.............................................................3685
Total...............................................................................................................................................................13818


EOI's on Immitracker Submitted between January 1,2018 - July 14, 2019
* For 95 and 90 Points assuming 200 applicants still not invited 
* For 85 Points assuming 500 applicants still not invited
No assumptions made for the upcoming November Changes 

Hence assuming that most of the applicants who have applied till date gets an invite till 70 points for most of the Occupations till July 2020. 
:amen:

Refer to the data provided in the images below from 2018 when maximum invites where sent.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't think generic extrapolation can work. It should be done for each or a particular code. As for Software engineers, most if not all 85,90,95 pointers have already been called.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iamparikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have made some calculations based on the data picked up from Immitracker and extrapolating that number to a very high value, predicting a worst case scenario. I am not a statistician, hence making a prediction here. This is a positive scenario for most of the applicants who will submit their EOI's by end of July 2019 with 70 points or more.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Are you aware that these trackers do not even have 2-3% of all applications and that to is unverified ?

Don’t break your head over such data as garbage in garbage out is the rule for all analysis 

Cheers


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

pcdfrost said:


> The question you should be asking yourself is do you intend on residing in NSW? If not then you should not even consider 190. In all honesty though, if you have already received invitation for 189 why would you even bother with the 190? Also take into account that the what you have received from NSW is a pre-invitation. Once you submit that you still have to wait for NSW to process the application before you can continue to lodge the 190 application.





champion840 said:


> Chaces are zero to none even with 85 points after November
> As after November every one will have 95 points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I don't think the possibility is entirely zero. In November only single applicants and people with skilled partners with 75 points will be reaching 85. And according to iscah (which can be wrong), only 44 % EOIs constitutes of single applicants and skilled partners hence singles will be getting edge over other ~56% candidates (excluding those who can claim 5 points for partner's english). 

People currently with 85 points will only reach 95 after November and we all that there are not too many 85 pointers here, so I believe you will have a chance after November changes. This is just my opinion not saying that other assumptions are wrong


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

iamparikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have made some calculations based on the data picked up from Immitracker and extrapolating that number to a very high value, predicting a worst case scenario. I am not a statistician, hence making a prediction here. This is a positive scenario for most of the applicants who will submit their EOI's by end of July 2019 with 70 points or more.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


If I am understanding your post correctly you are assuming then that there are only 13818 EOI's in the pool at present? As these numbers are not published this cannot be confirmed, but I believe you are a way off using this number. Probably closer to 100k if you ask me. There is no point in making assumptions without actual figures. All this does is provide false hope for new members who are unfamiliar with the process. There are way too many variables at play here.


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> I don't think the possibility is entirely zero. In November only single applicants and people with skilled partners with 75 points will be reaching 85. And according to iscah (which can be wrong), only 44 % EOIs constitutes of single applicants and skilled partners hence singles will be getting edge over other ~56% candidates (excluding those who can claim 5 points for partner's english).
> 
> People currently with 85 points will only reach 95 after November and we all that there are not too many 85 pointers here, so I believe you will have a chance after November changes. This is just my opinion not saying that other assumptions are wrong


Its not that 85 pointers are less
Gor mechanical 85 is the cutt off
Which will be 95 in November 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Higher the points, higher the chances of invitation.

Good Luck to all!!!


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

champion840 said:


> Chaces are zero to none even with 85 points after November
> As after November every one will have 95 points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


85’s are being cleared by the month so they don’t really change the equation.

It’s the restructuring of 80’s and 75’s that will have a major impact on the invitation rounds.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

champion840 said:


> Its not that 85 pointers are less
> Gor mechanical 85 is the cutt off
> Which will be 95 in November
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yea that's true but all the 85 pointers (non pro rata) are being cleared each month so it won't make substantial difference after November. The rat race will be between 75 and 80 pointers and the ones who are singles or with skilled partners will be winners.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

hamza-93 said:


> Yea that's true but all the 85 pointers (non pro rata) are being cleared each month so it won't make substantial difference after November. The rat race will be between 75 and 80 pointers and the ones who are singles or with skilled partners will be winners.


Skilled partners or at least partners with competent english 
With Partner English thing, my points go up by 5 to 80.. then it will be a wait from November onwards at 80 points 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## baldur (Jul 14, 2019)

bahlv said:


> hamza-93 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea that's true but all the 85 pointers (non pro rata) are being cleared each month so it won't make substantial difference after November. The rat race will be between 75 and 80 pointers and the ones who are singles or with skilled partners will be winners.
> ...


Currently those who have skilled partners, get 5 points, is it gonna be 10 after November?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baldur said:


> Currently those who have skilled partners, get 5 points, is it gonna be 10 after November?


YES

Cheers


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

In November, there will be a large amount of single people previously in the 65/70 points groups who will bolt forward to 75/80 points. I believe this will result in an average increase of 5 points needed across the board. As i understand it, if there are 2 people with the same point score, the single person will STILL have priority (not EOI date) which if true will make it even more difficult for applications with partners.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mt3467 said:


> In November, there will be a large amount of single people previously in the 65/70 points groups who will bolt forward to 75/80 points. I believe this will result in an average increase of 5 points needed across the board. As i understand it, if there are 2 people with the same point score, the single person will STILL have priority (not EOI date) which if true will make it even more difficult for applications with partners.


I don’t think they will tamper with the points or time hierarchy 
It will open a pandora box
My personal view is that The date of effect will remain unchanged even if the points increase due to this new rule as a one time exemption 
They will continue to invite whosever is at the top of the points table irrespective of his marital status or spouse points

In all other cases date of effect will change as usual 

Cheers


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

mt3467 said:


> In November, there will be a large amount of single people previously in the 65/70 points groups who will bolt forward to 75/80 points. I believe this will result in an average increase of 5 points needed across the board. As i understand it, if there are 2 people with the same point score, the single person will STILL have priority (not EOI date) which if true will make it even more difficult for applications with partners.


In case if same points, the single and skilled couple are treated as equal firsts. Singles aren't treated at priority over skilled couple if I read things correctly.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KinIntcat (May 31, 2019)

Hoping for good news this coming august.


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

hi all,
i dont see any 75s invited last round on myimmitracker, only 80s-85s, is it same as rounds before July? if so, i dont see any hopes for under 80 point.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ntminhduc90 said:


> hi all,
> i dont see any 75s invited last round on myimmitracker, only 80s-85s, is it same as rounds before July? if so, i dont see any hopes for under 80 point.


Depends on the profession code. For pro rata, there is no invite for 75 pointers in last 4+ months. Only September onwards they have a chance with 75 ponters moving... This is just a guess so lets wait and see.


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

261313 ..189 - Points - 70 ...DOE 04/05/2018 ...waiting ..


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

shas.irctc said:


> 261313 ..189 - Points - 70 ...DOE 04/05/2018 ...waiting ..


No chance, I have same points, my only hope is that I will get 5 points in Nov and I am single.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> No chance, I have same points, my only hope is that I will get 5 points in Nov and I am single.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


It's 10 points for single.


----------



## arc1234 (Jul 10, 2019)

Just wondering when they send out more invites next month(hopefully), other professions would also get a chance.
I have 75 points, lodged my eoi under architecture occupation in June. 
Is it any good to get an invite soon? 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Flyinghigher said:


> It's 10 points for single.


I apologise for creating confusion. Yeah, I will get 5 for the experience and 10 for being single.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

arc1234 said:


> Just wondering when they send out more invites next month(hopefully), other professions would also get a chance.
> I have 75 points, lodged my eoi under architecture occupation in June.
> Is it any good to get an invite soon?
> 
> ...


The trend from the past few years is that invites increase in rounds starting August with maximum invites in October and November before decreasing in December.

So if someone hasn't got an invite till November round and are below the cut off, chances of him/her getting an invite for this financial year are very less unless they increase their points.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

kunsal said:


> The trend from the past few years is that invites increase in rounds starting August with maximum invites in October and November before decreasing in December.
> 
> So if someone hasn't got an invite till November round and are below the cut off, chances of him/her getting an invite for this financial year are very less unless they increase their points.


Yes, you are correct. But you should also consider the reduction in total cap for this financial year. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> Yes, you are correct. But you should also consider the reduction in total cap for this financial year.
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


August round will clarify that so let's wait and see. 

Hope the DHA publish official results of July round soon.

Think they published last 3 rounds of last year quite soon, but then again they were minuscule rounds.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

arc1234 said:


> Just wondering when they send out more invites next month(hopefully), other professions would also get a chance.
> I have 75 points, lodged my eoi under architecture occupation in June.
> Is it any good to get an invite soon?
> 
> ...


Most of the occupations are quoted under non-pro rata and DHS does not publish any information about it like what was the last DOE and points for it. Occupation ceiling may give you a hint. 
ISCAH tried to do it in one-liner as non-pro rata but I can't digest that all non-pro rata occupations have the same cut-off limit and same DOE. But it still gives some indication but can't rely on it completely.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> Most of the occupations are quoted under non-pro rata and DHS does not publish any information about it like what was the last DOE and points for it. Occupation ceiling may give you a hint.
> ISCAH tried to do it in one-liner as non-pro rata but I can't digest that all non-pro rata occupations have the same cut-off limit and same DOE. But it still gives some indication but can't rely on it completely.


Just like previous years, will non pro rata will have better chance of getting invite this year? Like low cut-off than prorata?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Just like previous years, will non pro rata will have better chance of getting invite this year? Like low cut-off than prorata?


It depends on the ratio the department gives between the 2

With the reduced invites, it’s a whole new ball game

Cheers


----------



## Maria.1986 (Jul 18, 2019)

*Any advice of your migration lawyer?*

Hello Everyone. 

I'm an engineer techonologist, offshore, 75 pts. I'm married and my husband has competent English but does not have a required occupation.
We submitted an EOI for the 189 VISA, but we are wondering if this is enough or if we should apply for state sponsorship or should go to study in Regional Australia. What do you think? any advices you have received from your migration agents on similar cases?


Engineering technologist
DOE may 9th 2019
189: 75 (8 years of experience, superior english)


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> It depends on the ratio the department gives between the 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about the occupations that are completely non pro rata like chemical engineer or primary school teacher or biotechnologist?


----------



## dpkverma89 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I am expecting my ITA by next round. My ANZSCO code is 261313. I have my ACS done almost a year ago. I am thinking of arranging all the required documents so that I could apply as soon as I get my invitation. 
- Could anybody point me to the documents checklist?
- Would R&Rs arranged during ACS assessment (1-year-olds) work or should I start arranging those again? I didn't change my organization during this whole time.
- I can not arrange payslips for the time before May 2017. Is it ok?
Any pieces of advice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dpkverma89 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am expecting my ITA by next round. My ANZSCO code is 261313. I have my ACS done almost a year ago. I am thinking of arranging all the required documents so that I could apply as soon as I get my invitation.
> - Could anybody point me to the documents checklist?
> ...


https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

The 1 year old RnR May also work
If you can arrange fresh reference letter dated after your invitation date, that would be preferable 

Payslips are required for the entire period you have claimed points for
You may be in serious trouble without them
If you can get a letter from HR giving the monthly breakup, that may work

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although I'm quite far away from this stage, there is no way for me to get pay slips for organizations where I worked 10 years ago

Have switched 4 organizations 

Although in my R&R signed and stamped by the respective organizations, the salary is mentioned in INR and AUD 

Pay slips are possible only for my current organization where I've been working.sonce April 2017

@NB - would this be ok? Just prepping myself. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Although I'm quite far away from this stage, there is no way for me to get pay slips for organizations where I worked 10 years ago
> 
> Have switched 4 organizations
> 
> ...


If you have bank statements with the name of company on the deposits, you should be fine. If you have tax records you can add them also.
Let's see what NB thinks but i know 3-4 people who have used bank statements only (all had company names in the statement) 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HotelSky (Jun 29, 2019)

> Payslips are required for the entire period you have claimed points for
> You may be in serious trouble without them


This is completely false. You should not be spreading misinformation. Proof of skilled employment can be validated by a variety of documents including HR References, bank statements or tax returns, not just payslips. 



> Although I'm quite far away from this stage, there is no way for me to get pay slips for organizations where I worked 10 years ago


I had the same issue. All I provided was tax returns and HR employment verification letter. I was issued a direct grant. The poster that said otherwise doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi 

New to the community.

All the best, hope AUG-19 draw is bigger/better then last few one's.

ANZSCO 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
EoI: 17th Jul 2019
189: 80pts
190: 85pts (NSW)
PTE: 20pts
Australia Exp: 1+ years (NSW)


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

tnk009 said:


> Most of the occupations are quoted under non-pro rata and DHS does not publish any information about it like what was the last DOE and points for it. Occupation ceiling may give you a hint.
> ISCAH tried to do it in one-liner as non-pro rata but I can't digest that all non-pro rata occupations have the same cut-off limit and same DOE. But it still gives some indication but can't rely on it completely.


Hi tnk009,

My thoughts are that the reason why all non-pro rata occupations have the same cut-off is simply that all non pro rata jobs are clustered in one category in the computer system when drawing invitations of EOIs for each round. It is just simply the higher the points, the sooner the invites. Also needs to take into account that new EOIs enter to the system every day.

You can say that the cutoff for non pro rata is lower than that for pro rata. But nowadays it is generally demanding regardless of your job.

Cheers,


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

HotelSky said:


> This is completely false. You should not be spreading misinformation. Proof of skilled employment can be validated by a variety of documents including HR References, bank statements or tax returns, not just payslips.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same issue. All I provided was tax returns and HR employment verification letter. I was issued a direct grant. The poster that said otherwise doesn't know what they are talking about.


Life saver reply mate

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> HotelSky said:
> 
> 
> > This is completely false. You should not be spreading misinformation. Proof of skilled employment can be validated by a variety of documents including HR References, bank statements or tax returns, not just payslips.
> ...


I am in the same situation. I don't have a single pay slip for one of the employers for which I have claimed points , however I have the experience certificate, form 16s, IT returns , 26 AS which shows the employer's name , the bank statements say "Salary for <month>" without the name of the employer.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

OP2 said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > HotelSky said:
> ...


I am sure watermarked 26AS form thr tax Dept has more weight than unverifiable salary slips 😉


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Maria.1986 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I'm an engineer techonologist, offshore, 75 pts. I'm married and my husband has competent English but does not have a required occupation.
> We submitted an EOI for the 189 VISA, but we are wondering if this is enough or if we should apply for state sponsorship or should go to study in Regional Australia. What do you think? any advices you have received from your migration agents on similar cases?
> ...


Maria, your chance of getting invited for 189 is close to zero. If I am not mistaken, DOE for 75 points is Nov'18, 80 is in Jan'19 and 85 points is 23rd May'19 (till June'19). Most of the states are not inviting 233914. Check the states occupation list before opting for study through it may not guarantee that you will get an invite after completing the study as things are very dynamic and it will be more mysterious and dynamic once new point systems kick in. Cut-off for all occupations is expected to increase by 5-10 points after Nov'19.
Just a suggestion, in March'19, DHA has added a lot of occupations including many engg streams. You may want to have a look at it and apply under the specific engg stream if it is applicable rather than waiting in general queue of ET which hardly moves.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

HotelSky said:


> This is completely false. You should not be spreading misinformation. Proof of skilled employment can be validated by a variety of documents including HR References, bank statements or tax returns, not just payslips.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same issue. All I provided was tax returns and HR employment verification letter. I was issued a direct grant. The poster that said otherwise doesn't know what they are talking about.


What do you mean by HR employment verification letter? Do you mean same as HR Experience letter?


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> Maria, your chance of getting invited for 189 is close to zero. If I am not mistaken, DOE for 75 points is Nov'18, 80 is in Jan'19 and 85 points is 23rd May'19 (till June'19). Most of the states are not inviting 233914. Check the states occupation list before opting for study through it may not guarantee that you will get an invite after completing the study as things are very dynamic and it will be more mysterious and dynamic once new point systems kick in. Cut-off for all occupations is expected to increase by 5-10 points after Nov'19.
> Just a suggestion, in March'19, DHA has added a lot of occupations including many engg streams. You may want to have a look at it and apply under the specific engg stream if it is applicable rather than waiting in general queue of ET which hardly moves.


Yes I completely agree. During my assessment from EA, CO also gives me option to opt for either ET or Telecommunication Engineer, my work experience and degree is in telecom so I opted for 263311 which is telecommunication engineer rather than choosing ET which is generic.

I will also suggest you to get your assessment done again in any other occupation like more specific in engineering discipline and then wait for the invite.


----------



## Santhu.401 (Feb 7, 2019)

*Other engineering professionals*

Hello guys!

Is there anyone who already got invitation or waiting for invitation as Aeronautical engineer/ other engineering professionals? I have lodged 189(70points) and 190(75points)visas under Aeronautical Engineer. Any information regarding the chances of getting invited is much appreciated.


----------



## HotelSky (Jun 29, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> What do you mean by HR employment verification letter? Do you mean same as HR Experience letter?


I believe the phrases can be used interchangeably. I'm referring to the letter that would be issued by your companies HR department which states the position you held, dates of employment, it might have you salary, or a brief description of your experience. Just depends on how your company writes it up.


----------



## SindhuMN (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I updated my EOI -189 with 70 points in Feb 2019(261312-Developer Programmer) and 190 with 75 points, Can I expect invite before November??


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

SindhuMN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I updated my EOI -189 with 70 points in Feb 2019(261312-Developer Programmer) and 190 with 75 points, Can I expect invite before November??


EOI will expire without getting invited. Are your points changing in November? 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HotelSky said:


> This is completely false. You should not be spreading misinformation. Proof of skilled employment can be validated by a variety of documents including HR References, bank statements or tax returns, not just payslips.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same issue. All I provided was tax returns and HR employment verification letter. I was issued a direct grant. The poster that said otherwise doesn't know what they are talking about.


If the co has accepted your documents, it doesn’t mean they will accept for everyone

You are the one misleading the members, probably to get their application rejected 

Read this article 
https://www.sbs.com.au/topics/life/...crets-successful-australian-visa-applications

If the member wants to follow your path and not submit the payslips, what do I care 
It’s his application at stake, not mine 

Cheers


----------



## HotelSky (Jun 29, 2019)

NB said:


> If the co has accepted your documents, it doesn’t mean they will accept for everyone
> 
> You are the one misleading the members, probably to get their application rejected
> 
> ...


If you had spent 10 minutes actually educating yourself on the subject you would realize how wrong you are. But instead, you decided to remain ignorant on the topic. You can search for, and find, dozens of people, on this website and other immigration forums, who had the same issue of missing payslips and still got their visa issued. 

Verification of skilled employment can be done though many other documents including bank statements, tax returns, contracts, superannuation documents and employment references. I'm not denying that payslips can be important documents for supporting your skilled work claim, but there are many other documents that can be used instead.

Last time I checked SBS doesn't issue visas for Australia, so try another source. I would love for you to show me where on the homeaffairs website it says payslips are 'required', which is exactly what you said. Let me save you some time, you wont find anything because you are lying.

Its obvious you have no idea what you are talking about! 

Your attempt to insinuate that I am the one misleading, and your callous comment about not caring about the other members just goes to show what a cold and pathetic individual you are.

You should refrain from posting your ill informed and dangerously incorrect comments.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HotelSky said:


> If you had spent 10 minutes actually educating yourself on the subject you would realize how wrong you are. But instead, you decided to remain ignorant on the topic. You can search for, and find, dozens of people, on this website and other immigration forums, who had the same issue of missing payslips and still got their visa issued.
> 
> Verification of skilled employment can be done though many other documents including bank statements, tax returns, contracts, superannuation documents and employment references. I'm not denying that payslips can be important documents for supporting your skilled work claim, but there are many other documents that can be used instead.
> 
> ...


So SBS has a vested interest in publishing an article but you don’t
It’s a highly reputed newspaper especially amongst the migrant community 

Anyways, I don’t have time for members like you
I made a mistake in not adding you to my ignore list earlier, which I am now correcting

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

11th July round result is out and so as OC

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

NB said:


> So SBS has a vested interest in publishing an article but you don’t
> It’s a highly reputed newspaper especially amongst the migrant community
> 
> Anyways, I don’t have time for members like you
> ...


Being a neutral observer, i can say that your point along with what SBS wrote is quite correct. But, SBS says that these are tips to get the VISA without any issues.

However, point mentioned by 'Hotelsky' is also valid. Employment can be proved by various other ways and Payslips are not the only source of truth.


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

*July 1019 official results out*

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


1000 invites in total - with DOE for electronics engineers for 80 points being 5th May. My DOE is 1st June, really hoping to stand a good chance in the August round


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

sharada_3288 said:


> 1000 invites in total - with DOE for electronics engineers for 80 points being 5th May. My DOE is 1st June, really hoping to stand a good chance in the August round


You definitely stand a good chance of receiving an invite in Aug or Sep as you can notice Ceiling for Electronics Engineer also increases to 1000, and there are 30 invites in July (Iscah estimates only 10 per month, and by June 16th, there are around 54 80/85 pointers for Electronics). Hence, if the number invites are similar, you would get an invite in August.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Revised ISCAH invitation estimates

https://www.iscah.com/4454-2/


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Flyinghigher said:


> Revised ISCAH invitation estimates
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/4454-2/


ISCAH invitation estimates don't matter at this stage because, after November, single applicants will get extra 10 points and married people with a skilled partner will either get 5 or 15 points based on assessment or languge. So points game will be changed a lot.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

rhassan said:


> ISCAH invitation estimates don't matter at this stage because, after November, single applicants will get extra 10 points and married people with a skilled partner will either get 5 or 15 points based on assessment or languge. So points game will be changed a lot.


Married people will get either 0,5 or 10 extra points. Not 15

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> Married people will get either 0,5 or 10 extra points. Not 15
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Exactly, maximum point married people would get is 5. So people with 5 points of skilled partner would get extra 5 and people who have 0 they would get 5 extra for partner English. Nothing more than that. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

kamskans said:


> Married people will get either 0,5 or 10 extra points. Not 15
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Not correct mate. Read the rules again.

competent English = 5
skilled partner assessment = 10

If your partner's not assessed for skilled occupation, you can still get 5 points for language. A married couple with skilled partner + competent English will get 15 points, not 10. 

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...int-system-announced-australian-skilled-visas


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

rhassan said:


> Not correct mate. Read the rules again.
> 
> competent English = 5
> skilled partner assessment = 10
> ...


Actually skilled partner without english will get 0 points. Granted the rules don't specify this clearly. But I read it at quite a few migration websites which I can't quickly locate that maximum a married person can get is 10. 

And it is logical too if you think about it. What use a skilled person is to Australia who isn't good at English. So I wouldn't think they would give 10 points just for skills.

Having said that, I would be the happiest if they allocated 15 points like you said.


----------



## kamboj.chetan18 (Jul 6, 2019)

I have an additional question ...I am single and I have submitted my EOI on 22June with 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190

I want to stay in NSW only so I opted no for regional PR option.

Would i get additional 10 points for single in November???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## redlionking (May 28, 2019)

rhassan said:


> Not correct mate. Read the rules again.
> 
> competent English = 5
> skilled partner assessment = 10
> ...


Actually I believe that you can only get 1 point, either competent english or skilled partner assessment, not both?

So what it is said here on Iscah is:

Partner points *(only 1 score allowed)*
10 points – if you are single
10 points – if you have a partner who is an Australian citizen or Permanent resident
10 points – if partner has an acceptable skills assessment and competent english
05 points – if your partner has competent english (IELTS 6,6,6,6 or equivalent)
00 points – any other case

This will affect ALL the points test categories for EOIs not yet invited (189,190,491)
Also note that the 489 will close on that date as well.

Also EOIs are then ranked the following way if points are EQUAL:


----------



## redlionking (May 28, 2019)

Therefore, you can only have max 10 points, not 15 points. You can refer to Iscah link here: https://www.iscah.com/new-partner-points-november-2019-effect/


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamboj.chetan18 said:


> I have an additional question ...I am single and I have submitted my EOI on 22June with 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190
> 
> I want to stay in NSW only so I opted no for regional PR option.
> 
> ...


You will

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

rhassan said:


> Not correct mate. Read the rules again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skilled partner means = Occupation in list + Competent English

So it is 10 points. 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamboj.chetan18 (Jul 6, 2019)

NB said:


> You will
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sambaner (Mar 25, 2019)

kamboj.chetan18 said:


> I have an additional question ...I am single and I have submitted my EOI on 22June with 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190
> 
> I want to stay in NSW only so I opted no for regional PR option.
> 
> ...




Ideally Yes, once they implement the points changes. However, for NSW 190, they have introduced another new criteria, which kind of closes the door for many, including myself. Read below for more details.

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ntroduced-nsw-skilled-visa-nomination-program


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vash28 (Apr 21, 2019)

redlionking said:


> Actually I believe that you can only get 1 point, either competent english or skilled partner assessment, not both?
> 
> So what it is said here on Iscah is:
> 
> ...



I think it should be 15 for people having partners with competent english and positive skill assessment.

Example:-
As of today me and my friend have 75 points.
I have 75 point with skilled spouse points( age:-30, PTE-20, Work-5, degree-15, spouse:5)
My friend is having 75 points without spouse points( Age:-30, PTE-20, Work-10, degree-15)

Now after 16th November 
If ISCAH is correct 
My points will be 80 as I already have 5 points from my spouse.
but my single friend will have 85 points, which doesn't seem fair as my single friend is ahead of me by 5 points.

Now as per Document from the government (If this is right)
10 points – if you are single
10 points – if you have a partner who is an Australian citizen or Permanent resident
10 points – if partner has an acceptable skills assessment and competent english
05 points – if your partner has competent english (IELTS 6,6,6,6 or equivalent)
00 points – any other case

My point will be 85 as my spouse has competent English and has a positive skills assesment.
My Friends points will be 85 as he is single.

2nd case seems fair . Please share your thoughts on this issue. I think single people will get 10 and skill spouse people will get 15.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

vash28 said:


> I think it should be 15 for people having partners with competent english and positive skill assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can understand why it seems unfair. However, I think it will be 10 because skilled partner already has the requirement of competent English which means you are trying to take points for language twice.

I believe its like saying I have 5 years of experience so I will have points mentioned for 3 years experience and 5 years experience, so it should be 15.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

vash28 said:


> redlionking said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I believe that you can only get 1 point, either competent english or skilled partner assessment, not both?
> ...


As far as I see it. It looks fair that both singles and partners with skills only get 10 points. It has been unfair that applicants with partners always get 5 points ahead of single applicants simply because they are married to someone (assuming they are skilled). That would mean that single applicants stand no chance as Couples are always ahead. 

Then, when it comes to invitations, couples use two invites instead of one which doesn’t seem fair to me when partner only needs to demonstrate competent English and a skill assessment (not sure if they need more, please correct me if that is the case) whereas a single applicant needs to do naati, have experience, demonstrate superior English, etc. With the new rules, single applicants now also have a fair chance 

This is how I see it.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

vash28 said:


> redlionking said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I believe that you can only get 1 point, either competent english or skilled partner assessment, not both?
> ...


You are points at present for 189 is 70 + 5 ( spouse point )
From November 16 it will be 70 + 10 ( spouse points with English, Skill assessment) 80. You can't add 10 to the existing on top of the 5 points you have already claimed !


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

vash28 said:


> I think it should be 15 for people having partners with competent english and positive skill assessment.
> 
> Example:-
> As of today me and my friend have 75 points.
> ...


How do you considered that fair when your friend is clearly more skilled than you and he gets just the same amount of points? From the government perspective, it is clearly better to offer 2 invites to 2 single skilled candidates like your friend rather than you and your spouse. And in the 2nd case i think you are claiming the partner's competent English points twice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> How do you considered that fair when your friend is clearly more skilled than you and he gets just the same amount of points? From the government perspective, it is clearly better to offer 2 invites to 2 single skilled candidates like your friend rather than you and your spouse. And in the 2nd case i think you are claiming the partner's competent English points twice.


Immigration is never about fairness
You have to grab the best opportunity as per your own circumstances available to you in which ever country it maybe
You may be at a disadvantage in Australia, maybe you be at an advantage in another country say Canada
You cannot fixate on one one country alone, given the present scenario 

Cheers


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

NB said:


> Immigration is never about fairness
> You have to grab the best opportunity as per your own circumstances available to you in which ever country it maybe
> You may be at a disadvantage in Australia, maybe you be at an advantage in another country say Canada
> You cannot fixate on one one country alone, given the present scenario
> ...


I know, I just couldn't stand it when people keep saying it's not fair for them when things aren't going their way.


----------



## vash28 (Apr 21, 2019)

I think it will be 15 points for skilled spouse with competent English.:fingerscrossed:

Check this link and search for "item 39" and "item 40".

legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory%20Statement/Text


----------



## sky1988 (May 10, 2019)

July 2019 invitation results for 189 & 489FS have been updated by DHA.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

vash28 said:


> I think it will be 15 points for skilled spouse with competent English.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Check this link and search for "item 39" and "item 40".
> 
> legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory%20Statement/Text


No. Only one condition is applicable when you are claiming spouse points. A skilled spouse is the one with a positive assessment and competent English = 10 points

Spouse with only competent English = 5 Points

You cannot combine both.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Last 80 pointer given an invitation was May 13th in the July round.

What will be the last date for the coming round in August for 80 pointers

Any guesses?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

vash28 said:


> I think it should be 15 for people having partners with competent english and positive skill assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To start with you and your friend don't have same profile. One has 5 work experience points while other have 10. So both are not same technically. 

They want to grant 10 points to someone with spouse who is skilled and competent English and to compensate they would grant bachelor's 10 point as well. Intention is to only bring ones who can work easily and communicate properly too. No free loaders. Due to this partner with no work experience won't get any skilled points but can get English points. This is to compensate who spouses are not eligible for skill assessment at this point but would be able to work in future or either stay at home. English points also compensate these people with some points. 

To discourage free loaders especially where people bring spouses who can't speak English and neither can work in longer term or at current so they get zero. So overall this seems fair and unfair both depending on your perspective and situation. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

vash28 said:


> I think it should be 15 for people having partners with competent english and positive skill assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maximum point with partner is 10 make it clear in everyones head

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> To start with you and your friend don't have same profile. One has 5 work experience points while other have 10. So both are not same technically.
> 
> They want to grant 10 points to someone with spouse who is skilled and competent English and to compensate they would grant bachelor's 10 point as well. Intention is to only bring ones who can work easily and communicate properly too. No free loaders. Due to this partner with no work experience won't get any skilled points but can get English points. This is to compensate who spouses are not eligible for skill assessment at this point but would be able to work in future or either stay at home. English points also compensate these people with some points.
> 
> ...


What if the bachelor ends up marrying a non skilled partner later. He ends up bringing an unskilled individual anyway.

So fairness is all perspective. What we can do now is to accept things as they are instead of trying to convince each other. 

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

lakskant said:


> Last 80 pointer given an invitation was May 13th in the July round.
> 
> What will be the last date for the coming round in August for 80 pointers
> 
> Any guesses?


i hope you will get invited in August round


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Production or plant engineer. 75 points. DOE is July this year. 
According to Iscah, one cannot expect an invite before July 2020 which in fact means that 75 pointers will not ever get invitation, and EOI will simply expire. I believe with the today's trends and numbers, only those having 80 points and more are gonna get invited. There will be enough of 80 pointers to be invited (say, 50-100) for each round.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> What if the bachelor ends up marrying a non skilled partner later. He ends up bringing an unskilled individual anyway.
> 
> So fairness is all perspective. What we can do now is to accept things as they are instead of trying to convince each other.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Are you aware of the processing time for partner visa? It currently stands at 18-24 months or more in some cases. Legally DHA can't stop that visa as per law but they have slowed down the processing to the level where system already have some 80k+ applications in the system and only 40k on average gets the visa processing done per year while average lodging is 50k+.

Given this information do you still think bring partner from overseas for single people would be easier? Who benefits from the delay? So as far my understanding is concerned I was just trying to shed some light on the understanding and not trying to convince anyone. Everyone is free to do their own research and make their own perspective. Cheers 

One of the reference: http://johnmenadue.com/abul-rizvi-partner-visas-a-lesser-known-dutton-scandal/

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

kamskans said:


> What if the bachelor ends up marrying a non skilled partner later. He ends up bringing an unskilled individual anyway.
> 
> So fairness is all perspective. What we can do now is to accept things as they are instead of trying to convince each other.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


What if bachlor get married in au itself still gov won 50 % battle 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

champion840 said:


> What if bachlor get married in au itself still gov won 50 % battle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


That's more than win. Because wedding expenses happen in AU as well  

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

champion840 said:


> What if bachlor get married in au itself still gov won 50 % battle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Precisely the point. So many ifs. What is fair for some would seem unfair to others. So no point fretting over these...

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

kamskans said:


> Precisely the point. So many ifs. What is fair for some would seem unfair to others. So no point fretting over these...
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Thats correct life is unfair it self 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomynath (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Experts,

I have 75 points for 189 with effective date 05/03/2019 and i applied for Analyst Programmer category. Can i expect invite before November 11th round? Iscah predication says it will take up to next year.

Analyst Programmer 75 Points - Age-29|Edu-15|Exp-10|
Timelines: 
14/12/2018: PTE-A (L-89, R-88, S-90, W-90) - 20 Points
12/04/2019: ACS skill assessment submitted
24/04/2019: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
05/03/2018: EOI Effective date


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Tomynath said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have 75 points for 189 with effective date 05/03/2019 and i applied for Analyst Programmer category. Can i expect invite before November 11th round? Iscah predication says it will take up to next year.
> 
> ...


Effective date is may 2019 right? 
if you cleared PTE with 20 in Dec 2018 itslef you would have got nsw state sponsorship for 70 itself if you submitted eoi before March. Anyway i don't want to hurt you by talking about past! 

If 189 invite count increases for next 2 or 3 months then u have a chance.. Or if you are single then you have better chance after Nov. 

If you are married and you not in NSW and your points are not increasing for experience anytime soon then it is very hard 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## Tomynath (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you for replying.
My effective date is 5th March. Yes i did receive NSW invite but i didn't accept it.



gopiit04 said:


> Effective date is may 2019 right?
> if you cleared PTE with 20 in Dec 2018 itslef you would have got nsw state sponsorship for 70 itself if you submitted eoi before March. Anyway i don't want to hurt you by talking about past!
> 
> If 189 invite count increases for next 2 or 3 months then u have a chance.. Or if you are single then you have better chance after Nov.
> ...


----------



## Tomynath (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm married and can't claim partner points, so no chances after November 11th.



Tomynath said:


> Thank you for replying.
> My effective date is 5th March. Yes i did receive NSW invite but i didn't accept it.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Tomynath said:


> Thank you for replying.
> My effective date is 5th March. Yes i did receive NSW invite but i didn't accept it.


Why didn't you accept the NSW invite? Any specific reason? If you were not inclined to go ahead with 190 then why taking the pain to create and EOI and waste an invite?


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Tomynath said:


> Thank you for replying.
> My effective date is 5th March. Yes i did receive NSW invite but i didn't accept it.


Dude you should have accepted NSW. But i think you might not have done that assuming you will get 189 invite maximum by May, but invitations reduced to 100 from April.

My case is exactly like you, effective date is 6th March with 75 points (analyst programmer) and stupid enough not to even apply for 190  being confident of getting 189 in a couple of months. Now NSW has closed the doors for offshore candidates .

Still fingers crossed for getting invite by October round, i will lose 5 points because of age after that. 

I think you should get it by November even with 1100 invites per month (and with current allocation of invites for 2613XX), I would need a miracle though (alteast 1 1500+ round)

Best of luck


----------



## Tomynath (Jan 12, 2019)

Lets hope for the best.



akshaypuri05 said:


> Dude you should have accepted NSW. But i think you might not have done that assuming you will get 189 invite maximum by May, but invitations reduced to 100 from April.
> 
> My case is exactly like you, effective date is 6th March with 75 points (analyst programmer) and stupid enough not to even apply for 190  being confident of getting 189 in a couple of months. Now NSW has closed the doors for offshore candidates .
> 
> ...


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Dude you should have accepted NSW. But i think you might not have done that assuming you will get 189 invite maximum by May, but invitations reduced to 100 from April.
> 
> My case is exactly like you, effective date is 6th March with 75 points (analyst programmer) and stupid enough not to even apply for 190  being confident of getting 189 in a couple of months. Now NSW has closed the doors for offshore candidates .
> 
> ...


Hahaa.. i did the same mistake as you.. So sad did not lodge the 190..We had the same DOE.


----------



## Tomynath (Jan 12, 2019)

I didn't accept NSW invite thinking that i will get 189 invite in the following month.



mailgrvc said:


> Why didn't you accept the NSW invite? Any specific reason? If you were not inclined to go ahead with 190 then why taking the pain to create and EOI and waste an invite?


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

NB said:


> I don’t think they will tamper with the points or time hierarchy
> It will open a pandora box
> My personal view is that The date of effect will remain unchanged even if the points increase due to this new rule as a one time exemption
> They will continue to invite whosever is at the top of the points table irrespective of his marital status or spouse points
> ...


Hi NB, thanks for all your insights...
Btw thats my exact personal view-> Since there is no change in circumstances of applicants, the EOI date/date of effect might remain the same. Its just the point scoring system is being modified by DHA.. Still :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

After November 16,2019, the points system will be changed. We all know it. Anyone guess what would be minimum points to get invitation after that, considering that now it is at least 80 points? Any guesses? 85? 90? 100?


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

lemxam said:


> After November 16,2019, the points system will be changed. We all know it. Anyone guess what would be minimum points to get invitation after that, considering that now it is at least 80 points? Any guesses? 85? 90? 100?


The majority of impact is going to be through Partner/Bachelor points. 

As per ISCAH - "Currently 66% of points test applications have a partner included and 34% are single people. So going forward approximately one third of all EOIs (the single applicants) will gain 10 extra points on 16/11/2019."
*So 1/3rd of people are going to get +10. So all those sitting at 75, would jump to 85 and go on priority.

Among the remaining 66% married folks - "only 10% of those applicants with a partner are currently claiming partner points"
*So these 10% can see a jump of 5 points. So those sitting at 75, would move to 80.

*Of those who are remaining - they can hope to get +5 if their partners can pass the english cutoff. 

So am guessing - 85 would be the new normal. Those at 80 may have to wait longer like the 75s now. 

Bad news for me though: I am currently at 75, and can expect to move upto 80 for the Dec 11 round. And by feb due to age would again fall back to 75, pushing me out of the reckoning.
My best chance is if I get a call by Nov 11th, else It would be tough luck for me.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

According to you, all singles (1/3 of EOIs) that will get 10 extra points have 75 points right now. Which is not the case of course.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

lemxam said:


> According to you, all singles (1/3 of EOIs) that will get 10 extra points have 75 points right now. Which is not the case of course.


Ofcourse. Without any reliable way of knowing how many bachelors or partner folks are at 75 am assuming that the distribution is 34% and 66% respectively among the 75 pointers(which is what ISCAH estimates across all points).


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

lemxam said:


> After November 16,2019, the points system will be changed. We all know it. Anyone guess what would be minimum points to get invitation after that, considering that now it is at least 80 points? Any guesses? 85? 90? 100?


Probably it will go to 85. I think most people on 80 right now should have spouse and skilled one, so they will get 5 points.

Most Australian graduates will move 85.

So 85 seems plausible to me. Although it may go up to 90 in December and come down to 85 in January and than stay there.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Probably it will go to 85. I think most people on 80 right now should have spouse and skilled one, so they will get 5 points.
> 
> Most Australian graduates will move 85.
> 
> ...


Singles are more in quantity
So 90 will be cut off for most pro rata
80 will be cut off for non pro rata
Even 491 will have higher cut off 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

champion840 said:


> Singles are more in quantity
> So 90 will be cut off for most pro rata
> 80 will be cut off for non pro rata
> Even 491 will have higher cut off
> ...


My assumption is based on 2613*. I am not much familiar with other codes. 

So, in your opinion most 80 pointers right now are singles. I think 80 points and single should be rare unless someone graduated from Australia and has Australian work experience.
I will be almost 33 by the time I will reach 80 points.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

lemxam said:


> After November 16,2019, the points system will be changed. We all know it. Anyone guess what would be minimum points to get invitation after that, considering that now it is at least 80 points? Any guesses? 85? 90? 100?


The important thing is that singles and skilled partners will get more points. So if you fit into one of the two categories, you will benefit by the change in Nov.

The minimum point will change depending on how many people are single/partner skills/partner non skills etc...


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

How many invites we shall consider for August based on July 19 and previous years experience? 1k,1.5k or 2k?


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

singlarun said:


> How many invites we shall consider for August based on July 19 and previous years experience? 1k,1.5k or 2k?


My guess, it would be 1500 at least.


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

OK then I can expect invite little early than iscah prediction. Thank you. 



Flyinghigher said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > How many invites we shall consider for August based on July 19 and previous years experience? 1k,1.5k or 2k?
> ...


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

singlarun said:


> OK then I can expect invite little early than iscah prediction. Thank you.


What is your point and EOI date?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

singlarun said:


> OK then I can expect invite little early than iscah prediction. Thank you.


What are your points and DOE?


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

75 points in 263312(telecom network engineer) and DOE is 7th May 2019.



siby.kuriakose said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > OK then I can expect invite little early than iscah prediction. Thank you.
> ...


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

75 points in 263312(telecom network engineer) and DOE is 7th May 2019.

QUOTE=lemxam;14914976]


singlarun said:


> OK then I can expect invite little early than iscah prediction. Thank you.


What are your points and DOE?[/QUOTE]


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

singlarun said:


> 75 points in 263312(telecom network engineer) and DOE is 7th May 2019.


Can you believe this.Mine is also 75 263312 and DOE is 7th May 2019.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

What a coincidence. Where are you belongs to? Whatsapp me if you [email protected]+<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator. *



siby.kuriakose said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > 75 points in 263312(telecom network engineer) and DOE is 7th May 2019.
> ...


----------



## arc1234 (Jul 10, 2019)

Sayas said:


> But Peter Dutton wants to invite only 100. Oh No. I heard Peter Dutton reduced the Accountants quotas...


How true is that? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arc1234 said:


> How true is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The previous several posts are just jokes
Don’t take them seriously 

Cheers


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

singlarun said:


> 75 points in 263312(telecom network engineer) and DOE is 7th May 2019.
> 
> QUOTE=lemxam;14914976]
> 
> What are your points and DOE?


[/QUOTE]I am from india.I think we are not able to share phone number in this group.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arc1234 (Jul 10, 2019)

NB said:


> The previous several posts are just jokes
> Don’t take them seriously
> 
> Cheers


We should get them removed. 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arc1234 said:


> We should get them removed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It was a harmless light bantering
You unfortunately took it seriously 

Let it be

Cheers


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

singlarun said:


> How many invites we shall consider for August based on July 19 and previous years experience? 1k,1.5k or 2k?


This year follows the 189 invites trend of previous year uptill now.. This is good news for 75 pointers.. Next four rounds will be massive as per history trend. 

July--> 1000 -- same this time
Aug--> 2490 -- ??
Sep--> 2490 -- ??
Oct--> 4340 -- ??
Nov--> 4340 -- ??
Dec --> 2490
Jan--> 2490
Feb--> 1490
Mar--> 1490
Apr--> 100
May--> 100
Jun--> 100

Pray for the best....


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

majidk said:


> This year follows the 189 invites trend of previous year uptill now.. This is good news for 75 pointers.. Next four rounds will be massive as per history trend.
> 
> July--> 1000 -- same this time
> Aug--> 2490 -- ??
> ...


If it happens, i would be a happiest person.. But when the total cap is expected to be around 12K or 13K for this financial year after excluding NZ stream.. There no way it is gonna happen.. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Saw Malcolm Turnbull this morning in the lifts! 

Wish I could've cringed about the migration program and but just had to politely smile. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sayas said:


> Hello ladies & gentleman 🙏
> 
> Any Accountants want to get quick invitation? @ 80 & 85?


You have a magic wand ?

Cheers


----------



## haxnats (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello ladies and gents,

For me: 233211 Civil Engineer, 70 points, DOE 29/5/2019
Do you guys reckon I'll get an invitation before 2020? Also, I'm single so don't know how much help the extra 10 points would be in November. 
The slashing of this year quota got me really worried


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

haxnats said:


> Hello ladies and gents,
> 
> For me: 233211 Civil Engineer, 70 points, DOE 29/5/2019
> Do you guys reckon I'll get an invitation before 2020? Also, I'm single so don't know how much help the extra 10 points would be in November.
> The slashing of this year quota got me really worried


All that I can say - Don't get married 

With 80 points from Nov, there is a better chance for you :amen:


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Do I have a chance after November update to be invited before July 2020? Currently I am at 75 points profession Engineering Technologist pro rata DOE is May 2, 2019... 
I’m single so by November I’d be 85,

I am done with naati and my PTE is maximum already., I am planning to take the student visa route but I am afraid it will be another waste for me.,, the way migration rules change is quite traumatic., 😞


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

TessDun said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Do I have a chance after November update to be invited before July 2020? Currently I am at 75 points profession Engineering Technologist pro rata DOE is May 2, 2019...
> I’m single so by November I’d be 85,
> ...


It is traumatic for married applicants. For you, it is the opposite. You will have good chances, I believe.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Sayas said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen, my name is SAYAS.


Good to know that. It's a nice name. Do you have any queries or comments?


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

when can i expect invitation ? any chance for Aug?

189, 261313, 80 points, EOI-18th July.

Though i have 80 points, i'm concerned about my EOI date


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

komalibhavaniM said:


> when can i expect invitation ? any chance for Aug?
> 
> 189, 261313, 80 points, EOI-18th July.
> 
> Though i have 80 points, i'm concerned about my EOI date


you will get it easily in August. Lucky you.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

We Accountants not even get on 85.


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

Sayas said:


> We Accountants not even get on 85.


ohhh!!!


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

Sayas said:


> you will get it easily in August. Lucky you.


Thanks for quick reply...sounds relieving:fingerscrossed

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

lemxam said:


> TessDun said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Thanks..still hoping for the best for everybody..🙏🙏,


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

What do you think will happen to accountants after November?


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

QUOTE=Sayas;14916180]After November, Accountants will REST IN PEACE.[/QUOTE]



Sayas said:


> Hello ladies & gentlemen, my name is SAYAS. Welcome to our new edition of scamselect round August 2019.


I can understand you have nothing constructive to add because you are loosing your Australian dream. But the SkillSelect works on basic economics concept of Demand and Supply.

If there are N number of places for Accountants (and for other occupations for that matter), the invites would be offered to people with highest points. To put this in perspective for you, look at how the property market works: the highest bidder wins. Doesn't matter how good your offer is, but if it is any lower than the highest bidder, you loose!

I would suggest you to stop whinging and get on with the reality. Either work harder to gain more points or get back home and try some other time. No one was ever promised an invite before they came to Australia or before they decided to spend their hard earned money on education, skills assessment, PTE/IELTS, NAATI, professional year, etcetera.

Peace


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

I am Australian citizen.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Sayas said:


> I am Australian citizen.


"An" ?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Sayas said:


> I am Australian citizen.


Seriously? So why do you have an "agent"? If you don't know what I mean, look at your some of your very recent posts.



Sayas said:


> I think 65 doesnt have a chance. Me too on 65 Accountant. I dont think even if I give PTE and Naati, I simply dont have a chance. Some are saying even 80 doesnt have a chance. Something not adding up.


On a more serious note, stop confusing users who are here with some very serious life decisions.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey guys,

Based on the July invitation numbers, when do you think 75 points with DOE 23/4/2019 will get invited?

I'm a developer programmer

Also waiting for 190 with +5 points with additional requirements in my profile.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Based on the July invitation numbers, when do you think 75 points with DOE 23/4/2019 will get invited?
> 
> ...


 you will get your invitation in August. Lucky you.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Sayas said:


> you will get your invitation in August. Lucky you.


Or at least before November for sure. If you look at the number of the 80s of 2017 ~ 2018 and this year, it's quite same or even lower.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the 80 pointer backlog of 3 months along with any new 80/85 pointers and backlog for 75 points of 2.3 months before you, the most likely chances of invite is October/November. As it would need 2-3 months at least if everything goes perfect including luck. 

For now it's just speculation based on the past numbers/trends. So let's see what happens in next 1-2 rounds and that shall make things more clear. Rest no one can predict with accuracy in case of 75 pointers for now. Good luck. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

How many Accountants are in the group? Drop your comments below with your point breakdown please.

God bless to all Accountants.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am in the same boat as you. If we had applied a couple of months back we would have already had an invite.

Now though things seem uncertain. The best chance is if we get it before November. Post November I would expect it to be near impossible unless you are single.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Any accountants waiting on 85, 90 & 95 or even 100? Please drop a comment below.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

I heard there is one Indian guy lodging 6-10 eois on 85 per day in Accounting occupation.

This is the reason why we Accountants are always getting mad and crazy.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sayas said:


> I heard there is one Indian guy lodging 6-10 eois on 85 per day in Accounting occupation.
> 
> This is the reason why we Accountants are always getting mad and crazy.


Whether this is true or not, it’s high time the department plugged the loophole for multiple EOIs 

One easy way could be asking for EOI fees also which can be adjusted against the visa application fees

If you are issued an invite, and you don’t accept, the EOI fees will stand forfeited 

So only serious and genuine EOIs will be submitted

Cheers


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Sayas said:
> 
> 
> > I heard there is one Indian guy lodging 6-10 eois on 85 per day in Accounting occupation.
> ...


 I blame Home Affairs as much as that Indian guy who lodged 6-10 eois on 85 per day regularly for months.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

What's your opinion about this prediction ?

https://www.iscah.com/4454-2/


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

perception30 said:


> What's your opinion about this prediction ?
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/4454-2/


I consider ISCAH's predictions worst case. Generally, I have seen cases where candidates got their invites 2/3 months before Iscah's prediction. So i subtract 2/3 months from the prediction date.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> I consider ISCAH's predictions worst case. Generally, I have seen cases where candidates got their invites 2/3 months before Iscah's prediction. So i subtract 2/3 months from the prediction date.


That is because ISCAH are assuming a uniform invitation of 1000 per month which is likely not the case given DHA usually invites more during sept - Dec and gradually reduces invites towards mar-june.

So yeah, am also inclined to take ISCAH as worst case. That helps us plan for the worst.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## asad2019 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

It is been a long wait and still waiting for invitation.

By the way, i did not have my experience assessed from EA. It is because a friend guided me that Australian Immigration will do that for you.


________________________________________________________________

Mechanical Engineer - 233512
EA Positive: 18 April 2018
IELTS: 7 All (23 Nov 2018)

EOI 189: 70 points
EOI SUBMITTED: 18 April 2018
EOI Updated: 23 Nov 2019

DOE: 23 Nov 2018

Invitation: Still not


----------



## asad2019 (Jul 29, 2019)

asad2019 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It is been a long wait and still waiting for invitation.
> 
> ...


A Correction: EOI Updated 23 Nov 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asad2019 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It is been a long wait and still waiting for invitation.
> 
> ...


You are taking a big risk
You should seriously consider getting your experience also assessed 

Cheers


----------



## alligator (Jul 29, 2019)

Hey everyone!
I am a civil engineer living in Sydney with 65 points at the moment (70 points at 5th August this year since I am turning 25 and 80 points after 16th November since I am single). Any guesses as to when I may get an invite (best case/ worst case)?
I have applied for a 190 state nomination (NSW) as well. However, this year they have introduced an additional requirement of being onshore and possessing 1 year local NSW experience. Is this compulsory or is that a metric they use to invite higher ranking candidates i.e. once they've invited and exhausted candidates meeting those requirements, they will then proceed on to the next lot who do not satisfy the additional requirements?

Thanks!

Score:
Age: 25 now, 30 next week
Edu: 15 (Master's)
Australian Education: 5
English: 20


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Received below mail from my consultancy.. thought it might be useful to someone

Please Note: BMSQ (Business & Skilled Migration Queensland) Australia has program for Offshore Applicant under the subclass 190 and 489. Below are the details of eligibility and Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOL)
If you are living and working overseas (outside Australia)
This stream is for migrants living and working overseas and who have an occupation that has been identified as in shortage in Queensland.
Nominations are offered under the following visa subclasses:

Skilled Nominated (Permanent) visa (subclass 190)	This visa is for skilled workers who wish to live and work in Queensland permanently.
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)	This visa is a provisional visa that allows nominated skilled workers to work and live in regional Queensland for four years, and is a pathway to permanent residency. Employment can be undertaken in the following ways:
Work for one or more employers
Two part time jobs
Be self employed/own your own business.
Applicable regions
Excludes Greater Brisbane Area and the Gold Coast. Includes the following postcodes: 4124 to 4125, 4133, 4211, 4270 to 4272, 4275, 4280, 4285, 4287, 4307 to 4499, 4515, 4517 to 4519, 4522 to 4899.

If you have received a nomination for, or have applied for, or are a current holder of a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) you will not be eligible for nomination for the Skilled Nominated (Permanent) visa (subclass 190).
Eligibility criteria
To be eligible for Queensland nomination, you must meet both the Australian Department of Home Affairs (HA) criteria and Business and Skilled Migration Queensland (BSMQ) criteria for your chosen visa category.
The HA criteria requires you to:
have a points test result of 65 or higher, inclusive of state nomination points
have a positive skills assessment in your nominated occupation
meet the minimum English language requirement of COMPETENT, unless a higher level is required by your assessing authority
be under 45 years of age
submit additional documents if invited to lodge an application for a subclass 190 or subclass 489visa.
BSMQ criteria requires you to:
have an occupation on the QSOL ‘Offshore’ list
provide evidence that you have a minimum of 2 years post-qualification work experience in your nominated occupation. More experience may be required for certain occupations.
commit to living and working in Queensland from the date that you arrive in Queensland to live permanently.
Please note: if you are an overseas PhD graduate, you may be eligible for a work experience requirement waiver if you have a minimum 12 month job offer with a Queensland employer registered in Australia. The job offer must be related to your occupation, and evidence is required showing acceptance of the offer.
Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOL)Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists are NOW OPEN.
Before submitting your EOI, please review BSMQ’s new QSOL’s to ensure your occupation is on the relevant lists and you meet any new criteria.
A NEW EOI with a brand new EOI number must be submitted from today. Past and/or updated EOI’s WILL NOT BE PICKED UP.
For ‘Working in Queensland’ Applicants:
Subclass 190 – need to be have 6 months work experience (minimum 35 hours per week) in Queensland and a 1 year job offer.
Subclass 489 – need to have 3 months LIVING and WORK (minimum 35 hours per week) experience IMMEDIATELY PRIOR TO APPLICATION in REGIONAL Queensland and a 1 year job offer.
IMPORTANT INFORMATION
BSMQ will open up 489 processing for a limited period only – until mid-August 2019, to allow enough time to process applications. This is due to Department of Home Affairs announcing that the final date of nomination by States and Territories for the 489 as being 10 September 2019 to allow time for lodgement of final 489 visa applications.
Implementation of the new subclass 491 Regional Work (Provisional) visa will take place on 16 November 2019. 489 applicants will receive priority processing during this period and the time to receive an invitation for the 190 may take longer.
If you are eligible for the 489 visa, please submit your EOI as soon as possible, and have all your supporting documents ready to provide to as soon as you receive the invitation from BSMQ.
The 489 – Small Business Owner (SBO) Program IS CLOSED until further notice.
The Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOL) reflect the current labour demand for positions throughout Queensland. Check the category applicable to your current situation to see if your profession is in demand in Queensland and ensure that you meet any specialisations and work experience requirements.
There are additional requirements against particular occupations on our lists, which may include a job offer, registration and work experience in specialised fields. Please do not submit an EOI if you do not meet the additional requirements (if applicable) as specified against your occupation.
Eligibility Criteria
To be eligible for Queensland nomination, you must meet both Australian Department of Home Affairs (HA) criteria and Business and Skilled Migration Queensland (BSMQ) criteria for your chosen visa category.
HA criteria requires you to:
have a points test result of 65 or higher, inclusive of state nomination points;
have a positive skills assessment in your nominated occupation;
be under 45 years of age;
meet the minimum English language requirement of COMPETENT, unless a higher level is required by your assessing authority; and
submit additional documents if invited to lodge an application for a subclass 190 or subclass 489 visa.
BSMQ criteria requires you to:
https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/


----------



## Icecoldtoto (May 11, 2019)

Hi guys, please advise.

85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?

Thanks


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Icecoldtoto said:


> Hi guys, please advise.
> 
> 85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?
> 
> Thanks


DHA only inviting Accountants on 90 points. No chance on 85 now.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Icecoldtoto said:


> Hi guys, please advise.
> 
> 85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?
> 
> Thanks


 Go to Darwin. Study 2 years and apply 190 instead.


----------



## Prashantrana23 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi All,

I have applied my EOI on 10 June 2019.
Code:System Analyst 261112
Points :80
When can I expect an invitation. Can someone guide?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Prashantrana23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied my EOI on 10 June 2019.
> Code:System Analyst 261112
> ...


If the number of invites remain same you should be able to get invitation on 11/11/2019 (from iscah)

Best of luck!


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Prashantrana23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied my EOI on 10 June 2019.
> Code:System Analyst 261112
> ...


 Next round. Luck you.


----------



## Prashantrana23 (Jul 30, 2019)

04:49 AM Today #217 Sayas
Quote:
Originally Posted by Prashantrana23 
Hi All,
I have applied my EOI on 10 June 2019. Code:System Analyst 261112 Points :80 When can I expect an invitation. Can someone guide?
Next round. Luck you

Is there any possibility in next round? I believe if invitations cross 2000 mark then only I have a chance in next round, otherwise it may go upto October.. What do u say?


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Prashantrana23 said:


> 04:49 AM Today #217 Sayas
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Prashantrana23
> Hi All,
> ...


 next round will be at least 2000. You will get it in the next round. Lucky you as well.


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

*Thank you*

Thaks formthe info. But can someone throw some light on "Require registration with the Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland: statement. 

Cheers

Chin



VIVI-L said:


> Received below mail from my consultancy.. thought it might be useful to someone
> 
> Please Note: BMSQ (Business & Skilled Migration Queensland) Australia has program for Offshore Applicant under the subclass 190 and 489. Below are the details of eligibility and Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOL)
> If you are living and working overseas (outside Australia)
> ...


----------



## Prashantrana23 (Jul 30, 2019)

Sayas
Quote:
Originally Posted by Prashantrana23 
04:49 AM Today #217 Sayas
Quote: Originally Posted by Prashantrana23 Hi All, I have applied my EOI on 10 June 2019. Code:System Analyst 261112 Points :80 When can I expect an invitation. Can someone guide? Next round. Luck you Is there any possibility in next round? I believe if invitations cross 2000 mark then only I have a chance in next round, otherwise it may go upto October.. What do u say?
next round will be at least 2000. You will get it in the next round. Lucky you as well


Thank u.. Let's hope.. Fingers crossed.. Anybody else on same boat as mine?


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Prashantrana23 said:


> Sayas
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Prashantrana23
> 04:49 AM Today #217 Sayas
> ...


 I was on the boat but got drowned already.


----------



## Prashantrana23 (Jul 30, 2019)

Why? What happened Sayas


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Prashantrana23 said:


> Why? What happened Sayas


 Because this is a dark age of Australian immigration history.


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

This is a game of waiting. It comes with a warning - "NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED"

Apply for skills assessment - WAIT for outcome
Apply EOI - WAIT for ITA
Lodge visa application - WAIT (forever) for grant 

So if you are not keeping your nerves during all the wait, then the PR journey is not for you. 



Not to mention all the expenditure and hard work that goes into all the documentation and gathering.


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

Hey guys,

233511: Industrial Engineer
80 points
DOE: July 27, 2019

Do you have any gusses when i may get invitation?

Tnx


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

sammaleki said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 233511: Industrial Engineer
> 80 points
> ...


August 11 is your day mate.


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

Sayas said:


> August 11 is your day mate.


Hey Sayas,

you think so?

the most recent invitation of the previouse round was given to DOE submitted in May 10, 2019 and I submitted mine in July 27, which is 78 days later?

Do you think the queue will reduce by as much as 78 days?


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

sammaleki said:


> Sayas said:
> 
> 
> > August 11 is your day mate.
> ...


 It will as last round as 1000 only and August will be at least 2000 round.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Non pro ratas will start getting an invite on 75 points. Software Programmer 2613, Computer Network, and few other Pro ratas will also move on 75 in August round. But Accountants will move on 90 points.....


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

Sayas said:


> It will as last round as 1000 only and August will be at least 2000 round.


hope your prediction come true :fingerscrossed:


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

kamskans said:


> As per ISCAHs latest estimates I may only get an invite in May next year. Dang!
> 
> However, they are assuming uniform invitations of 1100 every month. If we look at last year, compared to the July round, the invitations doubled for Aug, September while increasing 4 times in Oct, Nov and tapering off later.
> 
> ...


Really disheartening. I have same score of 75. Expected that we would get the invite by year end  Seems like Australia really does not want people to come. Why so harsh for software guys?


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

majidk said:


> This year follows the 189 invites trend of previous year uptill now.. This is good news for 75 pointers.. Next four rounds will be massive as per history trend.
> 
> July--> 1000 -- same this time
> Aug--> 2490 -- ??
> ...


Shouldn't we reduce all these numbers by 42% ? Since 189 has been throttled lately.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

diliprathore85 said:


> Shouldn't we reduce all these numbers by 42% ? Since 189 has been throttled lately.


Yes, with the November changes coming it's almost impossible to guess. 

Additionally, it seems like July is always 1000, perhaps to give them some time to agree an invite schedule/strategy for the rest of the year - I don't think you can read into July very much. August will give us a better indication.

Pick a random number between 0 and 2000. I guess 100, 1000 and 1500 are the mostly likely outcomes for August?


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

mt3467 said:


> Yes, with the November changes coming it's almost impossible to guess.
> 
> Additionally, it seems like July is always 1000, perhaps to give them some time to agree an invite schedule/strategy for the rest of the year - I don't think you can read into July very much. August will give us a better indication.
> 
> Pick a random number between 0 and 2000. I guess 100, 1000 and 1500 are the mostly likely outcomes for August?


189 is drastically reduced from 43k to 18k per year. It has got hit worst since cap reduced from 190k to 160k overall. Only if we can somehow know how many people are there in EOI with 85, 80 and 75 points respectively. Also, need to know approximately how many 80 and 85 pointers add to the EOI every month. With these figures we can roughly calculate how 18k 189 visas will be distributed.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

diliprathore85 said:


> Really disheartening. I have same score of 75. Expected that we would get the invite by year end  Seems like Australia really does not want people to come. Why so harsh for software guys?


Software industry in Australia is reaching a point where it's not really lacking any workforce, unlike some years ago. They have excellent software/computing schools and trainings in Australia now, and a lot of locals are drawn to these diplomas because of the high wages. I've witnessed the change myself where a few years ago we would pretty much have no choice but to hire foreign workers, but right now when a new position opens we always find an Australian CV that is equally as good or better.

Why would Australia keep bringing software engineer/computing immigrants when they have perfectly good skilled people locally?

I wouldn't be surprised if the quota for some software engineering professions get massively slashed in the very near future, or maybe even entirely removed. Except maybe for skills related to infrastructure/network and cloud/big data which is a booming market.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> diliprathore85 said:
> 
> 
> > Really disheartening. I have same score of 75. Expected that we would get the invite by year end
> ...


Can't speak for Sydney and Melbourne, but this is absolutely not the case for SEQ, where there is still a huge shortage of experienced software engineers/developers. We've been searching for skilled Australians for several years and found *one* during that whole time. But I guess that's why QLD has reopened the program for 2613 for offshore with 5 years post-ACS experience as well as 3 years for onshore, while NSW got really restrictive.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

diliprathore85 said:


> 189 is drastically reduced from 43k to 18k per year. It has got hit worst since cap reduced from 190k to 160k overall. Only if we can somehow know how many people are there in EOI with 85, 80 and 75 points respectively. Also, need to know approximately how many 80 and 85 pointers add to the EOI every month. With these figures we can roughly calculate how 18k 189 visas will be distributed.


Below is the response I received from Iscah during June 2019. So as per them there were 2k EOIs in the system for 75+ pointers as of 11 June and every month 500 goes more into this. 

Not sure if they have any numbers for the 80 pointers and above. FOI is the one way but not sure who can request that from DoHA and how much time they take to process that information. 

Until November we can just speculate and hope for the best while prepping for worst. Good luck. 












Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

Sayas said:


> Where are all the Accountants? Havent seen them for a while.




With all due respect, could you please stop spamming this forum? Once or twice is ok, but it is becoming frequently annoying and it is not funny anymore. However frustrated you might be, DHA is still a government body and there is nothing much in our hands. So please keep these kinds of comments out of this forum where people discuss genuine issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Can I expect the invite as per this Iscah's reply before November?

DOE: 8Th May 2019
Score:75
Category: Telecom network engineer( Non prorata)



mail2notif said:


> Below is the response I received from Iscah during June 2019. So as per them there were 2k EOIs in the system for 75+ pointers as of 11 June and every month 500 goes more into this.
> 
> Not sure if they have any numbers for the 80 pointers and above. FOI is the one way but not sure who can request that from DoHA and how much time they take to process that information.
> 
> ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

singlarun said:


> Can I expect the invite as per this Iscah's reply before November?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's difficult. Let's see how does the August and September round goes. If by September or October 75 movement starts then you have better chance otherwise no option but to wait. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Ok, A bit discouraging time for 75 score holders.



mail2notif said:


> It's difficult. Let's see how does the August and September round goes. If by September or October 75 movement starts then you have better chance otherwise no option but to wait.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Can you please guide on the ACS point system, whether or not I am eligible for 15 points.

I have completed my Graduation in 2005. Started MCA from Jan 2006 and completed it in Dec 2009.

My professional journey :
Company 1 
Nov 2005 – Jan 2008 ( 2 years 2 months )
Company 2
Aug 2008 – Sep 2010 ( 2 years ) 
Company 3
Sep 2008 – Oct 2013 ( 3 years 1 month )
Company 4
Oct 2013 – Till now ( 5 years 9 months )

Apologies for posting it on wrong thread...... its bit urgent so posting it here in case anyone knows it....


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

singlarun said:


> Ok, A bit discouraging time for 75 score holders.


Is your code 3132? If yes then I can see on DHA site that they haven't invited any in July which is fine because for non pro rata it's race for the highest numbers so some occupation may never get invited. That's my understanding. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Can I expect the invite as per this Iscah's reply before November?
> ...


 There could be no chance at 75 points now. Go to regional areas.


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

My occupation code is 2633.



mail2notif said:


> Is your code 3132? If yes then I can see on DHA site that they haven't invited any in July which is fine because for non pro rata it's race for the highest numbers so some occupation may never get invited. That's my understanding.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Not eligible presently either for 190 or 489. Only hope left for 491 if won't get invite before November in 189.



Sayas said:


> There could be no chance at 75 points now. Go to regional areas.


----------



## SR22 (May 19, 2019)

Dont lose hope 75 pointers. I am sure 75 back log will be hit this Month (60% sure) or definitely in Sept (100% Sure).. 75 pointers in Feb/March/April and May are not out of the race yet... 

Just pray they invite more than 1000 and remember hope is the best thing.. Dont lose it.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

singlarun said:


> My occupation code is 2633.


If it's pro rata then that explains why only 22 got the invite. Don't lose hope and let's just wait for next two rounds to see how things go for 75 pointers in pro rata or non pro rata. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Thank you for your motivational analysis. Hope your prediction will true and 75 pointers start moving after August itself if DHA invites more than 1k.



SR22 said:


> Dont lose hope 75 pointers. I am sure 75 back log will be hit this Month (60% sure) or definitely in Sept (100% Sure).. 75 pointers in Feb/March/April and May are not out of the race yet...
> 
> Just pray they invite more than 1000 and remember hope is the best thing.. Dont lose it.


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

Is there any whatsapp group for those who are awaiting invitations?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Sayas said:


> Their personal details update wont affect date of effect. Ok, lodge on eoi on 80 points now with your name and pte 80 band each and change that eoi details with other name and date of birth other day..Also change pte score to 85, 85, 85, 85. It wont affect date of effect. Do it now, you will get my answer in 5 mins.


how true is it?


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Even if the agents are having EoI's with earlier DOE, how those where not given invites? Suspended? Okay even if they have suspended Eoi's, later when they update details, the skill assessment date, PTE or IELTS dates should be earlier than Eoi's DoE. 

According to my knowledge it is highly unlikely.

I thought of not responding to this conversation, but i don't want people to talk about this and fill this thread with junk. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Sayas said:


> please report them to government or skillselect plesase. Stope them culprit behavior.Thats why I am mad of not getting invite. I got same sort of frustration like you all.


I thought you are Australian Citizen :frog:


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi all.. i have an eoi in non pro rata with 75 points and im turning 25 in a couple of days. Yayy  
I will have 80 points then.
What are the chances of an invitation this August? Do you guys think the 80 queue will be cleared for non pro rata?
Also, 11th August is on a Sunday.. so will the invites happen on Friday or the following Monday?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Let show the world what they are doing. And why some genuine people are not getting invites.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

For members general information: 

Expat Forum does not permit "Naming and shaming" posts of specific businesses or companies as these could conceivably lead to libel action being taken if those posts are published and not legally proven.

Members may not comment on moderation in their posts - see "Moderation", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

If you wish to comment on moderation or have any questions about a post, contact a moderator by PM, or use the "Report a post" function - the exclamation mark in the red triangle at the right of every post.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Good news for couples!

The new points system will not affect 189 or 190 visa aspirants


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Link please



Piyali said:


> Good news for couples!
> 
> The new points system will not affect 189 or 190 visa holders


----------



## abhk2903 (Apr 14, 2019)

I thought I would affect 189 /190. Did they publish any new information on this? Any links please?


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

No Links yet. NSW will publish this info in next week.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

Piyali said:


> Good news for couples!
> 
> The new points system will not affect 189 or 190 visa holders


Visa holders? That we know. Does it affect those applying for 189/190 visas from November? I think it still does unless you have any confirmation on that

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Piyali said:


> Good news for couples!
> 
> The new points system will not affect 189 or 190 visa aspirants


Apparently fake news. 

The instrument which came out clearly mentioned 189/190, maybe it's for people who've already applied or received invites?

Not sure who's the right person to comment. Certainly not some self proclaimed experts "group" who put it out on their page. 



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Apparently fake news.
> 
> The instrument which came out clearly mentioned 189/190, maybe it's for people who've already applied or received invites?
> 
> ...


Posted deleted by them already. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> Apparently fake news.
> 
> The instrument which came out clearly mentioned 189/190, maybe it's for people who've already applied or received invites?
> 
> ...


This is stated in the Migration Amendment: 

"The amendments made by Schedule 1 in relation to changes to the Schedule 6D Points Test will apply to both new applicants who apply for the Subclass 491 visa a well as applicants for a Subclass 189, 190 and 489 who are yet to be assessed under the Points Test".

So they did indicated that the new point system will affect 189/190. 

But there is still a chance that they may change it again, and make new point system applicable to 491 only (which makes a lot more sense since they dont have to think about how to deal with DOE in 189/190). 

New point system applicable only for new 491 visa makes everything much simpler for everyone.


----------



## Lance426 (Jul 11, 2019)

no point being stressed it is still 3 months+ away, anything could happen, just wait for government to post if there are any changes, instead of looking at those migration agency posts on social media without any solid evidence by just posting stuff to attract customers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Iscah clears the air.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

naman1282 said:


> Iscah clears the air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does "yet to be assessed" means?
Does it imply that if someone already submitted EOI and got a generated points from EOI assessment, they are already assessed.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer(233512)
Points: 80
Visa Subclass: 189
What is the chance of getting ITA in coming August round?
DOE: 3/8/2019


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Moincue said:


> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer(233512)
> Points: 80
> Visa Subclass: 189
> What is the chance of getting ITA in coming August round?
> DOE: 3/8/2019


10%

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

champion840 said:


> 10%
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Really?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Moincue said:


> Really?


No one can predict invitations, too many variables. You can refer you to the following link.

https://www.iscah.com/4454-2/

Note that once again this is just a prediction. So don’t take it too seriously.


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

Moincue said:


> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer(233512)
> Points: 80
> Visa Subclass: 189
> What is the chance of getting ITA in coming August round?
> DOE: 3/8/2019


a lot of variables are involved but according to my rough estimation you are 1735th in the queue. Therefore, in case in August round they invite 1735 people, you'll be among them.

So the main question is, what estimation do we have for the August round?
Most people say around 1500.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sammaleki said:


> a lot of variables are involved but according to my rough estimation you are 1735th in the queue. Therefore, in case in August round they invite 1735 people, you'll be among them.
> 
> So the main question is, what estimation do we have for the August round?
> Most people say around 1500.


How did you calculate the queue number? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> How did you calculate the queue number?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


َAssuming that in Jully 11 about 1000 people were invited, it moved the queue 49 days forward for 80 pointers (20.4 invitations per day). Your DOE is August 3, which is 85 days after the latest invited DOE. Now you can do the simple math.

85 * 20.4 = 1734

** As I mentioned, there are more variables involved, however this simple calculation may give you an idea.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

sammaleki said:


> َAssuming that in Jully 11 about 1000 people were invited, it moved the queue 49 days forward for 80 pointers (20.4 invitations per day). Your DOE is August 3, which is 85 days after the latest invited DOE. Now you can do the simple math.
> 
> 85 * 20.4 = 1734
> 
> ** As I mentioned, there are more variables involved, however this simple calculation may give you an idea.


Without taking into account all the variables doing a simple calculation such as this provides no real value. All this does is confuse new members who are unfamiliar with the process.


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

pcdfrost said:


> Without taking into account all the variables doing a simple calculation such as this provides no real value. All this does is confuse new members who are unfamiliar with the process.


All right, you consider all the variables and have a go.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

sammaleki said:


> All right, you consider all the variables and have a go.


Point Im trying to make is that there are too many variables to consider. Hence no point in trying to make a prediction.


----------



## sriharsa007 (Aug 3, 2019)

Moincue said:


> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer(233512)
> Points: 80
> Visa Subclass: 189
> What is the chance of getting ITA in coming August round?
> DOE: 3/8/2019


As per the Occupation ceilings list, in july 2019 invite, only 49 members were invited in 2334 and they were from 22nd March to 10th May (around 1.5 months). That means, for August 11, if they invite total 2000 invites then for Occupation ID 2335 it may get doubled i.e. 100 members.

Now if more than 100 already submitted during this period then chances are narrow. Hope it makes sense.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

*Chances for 189 ITA for 263111 with 75 points*

Dear Friends,

I have some queries:

1. I did ACS assessment in January 2018 (result: 12-Mar-2018) which includes experience upto October-2017. ACS assessment report says, my experience "After September 2011" is considered suitable and can be used for Immigration under 263111.
I have changed 3 companies "after October-2017 till date" , due to different reasons, Do I need to do new ACS assessment to include approx. 2 years experience? OR I can directly claim the points for 3 new employments without assessing it? I am working in the same industry and my Job Roles and Responsibilities are same.

2. From October 1st, 2019, I will get 5 more points for experience, what are my chances of getting invite in October 2019 round with 75 points for 189 for 263111 (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, PTE: 20 (L/R/W/S: 87/90/90/90). EOI lodged date: 17-Mar-2019, DOE: 07-APR-2019.

3. Shall I go for Regional Visa 489 for NSW which is opening tomorrow, just as Plan B, because things are going to change after November 16, 2019, considering number cut for 189 :

Thank you for your quick response friends. God bless you all.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- it's better if you get it done again as otherwise it's going to expire in couple of anyway. Besides the case officer for state or 189 can still ask for new assessment given the fact that you would write new company names in your employment. So it's better if you get new assessment done and update old EOI. As no points are Changing your DOE would remain same.

2- gaining new points would change your DOE and therefore you would go in the back of the queue. Chances for 189 invite in October or before are low but not impossible. If your October 1st date is changing then this would be your new DOE due to which you have maximum until September to get invite with 75 else you would end up in the end of the queue. Then if you are single then you would get 10 points increasing your chances for 189 but if with partner then you can get 5 or 10 Points. 

3- that's totally your personal choice but it also depends how much okay you are with with moving to regional keeping in mind living and working there. Double check jobs, other aspects of living and working in the regional. If it all suits you then definitely you can go for it. Keep in mind that 887 grant time can be 10-15 months or more. So it can be almost 3-3.5 years before you get the PR. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

1 ---> ACS assessment is going to expire after 7 months, 11-Mar-2020, anyhow I got your point.

2 ---> My new DOE (75 pts) will be somewhere 1st week of October (Before 11-October-2019 round), *logically is there any chance that all 75 pointers for 263111 are invited in October and November rounds??*

3 ---> Yes, I have done some basic calculations, education, medical insurance and cost of living are really things to worry considering low availability of full time work opportunities. I have 3 small kids, 2 kids are school going (4 yrs and 3 yrs age). It will be very risky and costly move, and we don't know what job I will get which will earn me how much money that will be enough for family of 5 people.

what will you suggest?



mail2notif said:


> 1- it's better if you get it done again as otherwise it's going to expire in couple of anyway. Besides the case officer for state or 189 can still ask for new assessment given the fact that you would write new company names in your employment. So it's better if you get new assessment done and update old EOI. As no points are Changing your DOE would remain same.
> 
> 2- gaining new points would change your DOE and therefore you would go in the back of the queue. Chances for 189 invite in October or before are low but not impossible. If your October 1st date is changing then this would be your new DOE due to which you have maximum until September to get invite with 75 else you would end up in the end of the queue. Then if you are single then you would get 10 points increasing your chances for 189 but if with partner then you can get 5 or 10 Points.
> 
> ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> 1 ---> ACS assessment is going to expire after 7 months, 11-Mar-2020, anyhow I got your point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2- sorry I thought you have 75 points as of now. But if you will get 75 points in October and that's your DOE as well then chances for you are dim before November and even after November if married and with spouse as 0 points. But if single then you have better shot after the November. I don't recall but there is roughly 4-5 month backlog for 75 which is difficult to get all cleared before November but not impossible. Coming months will shed more light on this. 

3- see for 190 or 489 both total funds required for main applicant is around 15k AUD and with other applicants like spouse and kids this number for you can go upto 46-60k AUD. If you have that much money then definitely you can survive easily in regional. One good thing for 489 is that you only need to work full time for 1 year and that too in any profession. There is no restrictions for working only in nominated profession. But if you want to get some PR benefits and okay to wait long time then you can do research upon 491/494 as well. There is no unemployment benefit in those two but it compensate the drawback on other hand the wait for PR path is 3 years and you must be working 3 years in nominated. So 489 is better than 491/494 due to shorter period of time but definitely risks are there and only you can make this call. Explain all the situation to your family and see if they are mentally ready to move otherwise all of this can take a toll on them which would result in extra pressure for you while searching for the job or working infact. Not sure about kids school fee but have you looked that up? Insurance cost for family of 5 can be a quite something. So do all the calculations properly and seek advise from someone you know in Australia to get the idea of expenses and taxes etc. If it benefits you and you are okay to cope with all this for 2-4 years for the PR then definitely go for it. But it depends on how desperate you are and what are the hopes for your profile. If I were you I would do all the research and if my family is supportive and my financial is strong enough to survive one year then definitely I would take it after all something is better than having nothing. 

On other hand, Germany have opened their jobs for non Europeans so you might have a good shot there as well if language is not a problem in long term. European passport is equally good and won't need you to have that much money in the account. Japan is also another country who recently opened their immigration for the foreigners and even without PR kids and benefits are same for workers. Language is one challenge but overall not bad if you look at their passport. Do some research and then decide accordingly. Good luck. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> 2- sorry I thought you have 75 points as of now. But if you will get 75 points in October and that's your DOE as well then chances for you are dim before November and even after November if married and with spouse as 0 points. But if single then you have better shot after the November. I don't recall but there is roughly 4-5 month backlog for 75 which is difficult to get all cleared before November but not impossible. Coming months will shed more light on this.
> 
> 3- see for 190 or 489 both total funds required for main applicant is around 15k AUD and with other applicants like spouse and kids this number for you can go upto 46-60k AUD. If you have that much money then definitely you can survive easily in regional. One good thing for 489 is that you only need to work full time for 1 year and that too in any profession. There is no restrictions for working only in nominated profession. But if you want to get some PR benefits and okay to wait long time then you can do research upon 491/494 as well. There is no unemployment benefit in those two but it compensate the drawback on other hand the wait for PR path is 3 years and you must be working 3 years in nominated. So 489 is better than 491/494 due to shorter period of time but definitely risks are there and only you can make this call. Explain all the situation to your family and see if they are mentally ready to move otherwise all of this can take a toll on them which would result in extra pressure for you while searching for the job or working infact. Not sure about kids school fee but have you looked that up? Insurance cost for family of 5 can be a quite something. So do all the calculations properly and seek advise from someone you know in Australia to get the idea of expenses and taxes etc. If it benefits you and you are okay to cope with all this for 2-4 years for the PR then definitely go for it. But it depends on how desperate you are and what are the hopes for your profile. If I were you I would do all the research and if my family is supportive and my financial is strong enough to survive one year then definitely I would take it after all something is better than having nothing.
> 
> ...


Brother,
very wise bits of advices.

Hafeez,
Medical is another thing you need to consider very carefully, sp. with kids. 
I am sure your family will be supportive of whatever decision you take but being a father, you need to think rationally about the future of your kids. Don't put their future at risk for your better life. Think pragmatically and weigh all risks equally.
Keep all options open as you are not in a position to take too many risks.
All the best.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> 2- sorry I thought you have 75 points as of now. But if you will get 75 points in October and that's your DOE as well then chances for you are dim before November and even after November if married and with spouse as 0 points. But if single then you have better shot after the November. I don't recall but there is roughly 4-5 month backlog for 75 which is difficult to get all cleared before November but not impossible. Coming months will shed more light on this.
> 
> 3- see for 190 or 489 both total funds required for main applicant is around 15k AUD and with other applicants like spouse and kids this number for you can go upto 46-60k AUD. If you have that much money then definitely you can survive easily in regional. One good thing for 489 is that you only need to work full time for 1 year and that too in any profession. There is no restrictions for working only in nominated profession. But if you want to get some PR benefits and okay to wait long time then you can do research upon 491/494 as well. There is no unemployment benefit in those two but it compensate the drawback on other hand the wait for PR path is 3 years and you must be working 3 years in nominated. So 489 is better than 491/494 due to shorter period of time but definitely risks are there and only you can make this call. Explain all the situation to your family and see if they are mentally ready to move otherwise all of this can take a toll on them which would result in extra pressure for you while searching for the job or working infact. Not sure about kids school fee but have you looked that up? Insurance cost for family of 5 can be a quite something. So do all the calculations properly and seek advise from someone you know in Australia to get the idea of expenses and taxes etc. If it benefits you and you are okay to cope with all this for 2-4 years for the PR then definitely go for it. But it depends on how desperate you are and what are the hopes for your profile. If I were you I would do all the research and if my family is supportive and my financial is strong enough to survive one year then definitely I would take it after all something is better than having nothing.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for detailed reply.

Can you share link for Germany and Japan immigration / PR for IT professionals?

Thanks once again.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,

How many total invites for 189 will be. my DOE with 75 points for 2613 (software engineer) is August 01,2019.

Any hope for getting the invite sooner ? 

Thanks


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Thank you so much for detailed reply.
> 
> Can you share link for Germany and Japan immigration / PR for IT professionals?
> 
> ...


I don't have links handy and not seen for Germany myself. Know about it because couple of colleagues/friends are moving there. Japan link I am sure if you Google it will come up first. Translate it though as default is Japanese language. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many total invites for 189 will be. my DOE with 75 points for 2613 (software engineer) is August 01,2019.
> 
> ...


As per occupation ceiling some 8k+ invites are allocated but it's not necessary for all of these to be sent. They may end up sending only 5k or 7k. Nobody knows. 

With DOE of August and 75 points you have around 6 months backlog so as per Iscah estimations it's hard for you to get invite before November. After November it depends on your points as you can get extra points if single or married but claiming spouse skills+ English or English alone points which are 5 or 10. 

If you can't increase the points then chances with 75 in current situation are almost none unless some miracle happens. Good luck. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> As per occupation ceiling some 8k+ invites are allocated but it's not necessary for all of these to be sent. They may end up sending only 5k or 7k. Nobody knows.
> 
> With DOE of August and 75 points you have around 6 months backlog so as per Iscah estimations it's hard for you to get invite before November. After November it depends on your points as you can get extra points if single or married but claiming spouse skills+ English or English alone points which are 5 or 10.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. 
that's dreadful man, you really scared me buddy.

I can't increase my points that's the max limit. 

any chances of 190 with 80 pts ? and which state will provide the higher chances of receiving invites?


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

tnk009 said:


> Brother,
> very wise bits of advices.
> 
> Hafeez,
> ...


Sure brother..

Moving with Kids in regional on 489 is tricky, considering I have 3 kids total , 2 of them are school going. 
I have spoken to my wife in detail about it and she is very supportive. 
Only thing I am worried of job opportunities after moving there, that can pay the all expenses of family of 5, expenses such as medical, schooling, accommodation, food, transport etc. 
I can manage for 6 months or so without job, but after that It will be very difficult to continue stay their without family.

thank you for your lovely advices.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> that's dreadful man, you really scared me buddy.
> 
> ...


Many are in same board mate. I am also in the same situation with 75 and 11 June EOI. It would have been better if there were no November point changes but thats is changing everything in combination of 189 quota being reduced from 47k + NZ quota to 18k quota for all including NZ quota. So you can imagine the 2/3 reduction impact on points. 

For points increase you can think of NAATI if your situation allows or having partner go for English that will give you 5 points. Only VIC is open for 261313 but they take their sweet time to invite the best candidates. You may get that with 80 points but list of such candidate is huge as all 75 pointers 261313 are aiming for it. Its totally luck. NSW is open for 190 in 261313 if you have experience of NSW for one year living and working there. 

WA and ACT are also open but if you have the job offer. So in short other than VIC no state is gonna give invites to offshore candidates. Good luck. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Many are in same board mate. I am also in the same situation with 75 and 11 June EOI. It would have been better if there were no November point changes but thats is changing everything in combination of 189 quota being reduced from 47k + NZ quota to 18k quota for all including NZ quota. So you can imagine the 2/3 reduction impact on points.
> 
> For points increase you can think of NAATI if your situation allows or having partner go for English that will give you 5 points. Only VIC is open for 261313 but they take their sweet time to invite the best candidates. You may get that with 80 points but list of such candidate is huge as all 75 pointers 261313 are aiming for it. Its totally luck. NSW is open for 190 in 261313 if you have experience of NSW for one year living and working there.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed answer. 
I can't increase my points. I am single, also there is no option of NAATI in my country.

that's the maximum i could do.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Thank you for the detailed answer.
> 
> I can't increase my points. I am single, also there is no option of NAATI in my country.
> 
> ...


Single will give you 10 points in December so you would get 85 in total which gives you hell good advantage for December till February/March. So you shall get invited within that period or by July next year. Good luck. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Thank you for the detailed answer.
> I can't increase my points. I am single, also there is no option of NAATI in my country.
> 
> that's the maximum i could do.



If you are single, you will get 10 more points for being single after November 16, 2019.

that will surely boost your chances.

Good Luck.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

a.hafeez.m said:


> If you are single, you will get 10 more points for being single after November 16, 2019.
> 
> that will surely boost your chances.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank you for giving me the hope. 

I have heard that they are not revising the points for 189 and 190. [No authentic resource, heard from a whatsapp group]


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Thank you for giving me the hope.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that they are not revising the points for 189 and 190. [No authentic resource, heard from a whatsapp group]




Its BS by some visa agency nd people are believing and spreading such rumors blindly...It is not true. Change is going to affect all the visa class...
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text
Always believe/verify such news from reliable sources such as ISCAH.


----------



## rinzler26 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello Guys,
I had applied for 189 in August 2018 with 70 points under 261313, and haven't yet received the invite. 
Now that my experience will increase in October 2019 and I will gain additional 5 points,will my DOE change? If not will I get ranked higher than the other 75 pointers? 

Thanks


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Its BS by some visa agency nd people are believing and spreading such rumors blindly...It is not true. Change is going to affect all the visa class...
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text
> Always believe/verify such news from reliable sources such as ISCAH.


Thank you for the reply.

That's why I said, I didn't hear from the authentic source. I didn't know about this legislation website. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

rinzler26 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I had applied for 189 in August 2018 with 70 points under 261313, and haven't yet received the invite.
> Now that my experience will increase in October 2019 and I will gain additional 5 points,will my DOE change? If not will I get ranked higher than the other 75 pointers?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

You are in same boat like me, my experience will increase 5 points in October 2019 as well and it will have new DOE, so we will be go back in queue with new DOE, the only difference is my code is 263111.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## balajimn (Jan 20, 2019)

*Please advise, Thanks*

This forum is really useful and guiding so many people. Hope everyone should get their expectation fulfilled in their life.
Could you experts go thru my case, advise me as I am in dilemma. Many thanks and much appreciated for your time spending on this case.

This is my case,
1.	My current 4 year 457 visa (2614) is expiring on 30-oct-19.

2.	My EOI (189 & 190) on code 2613 is 75 pts, with DOE: 19-jun-19, this total points included the 5 pts after my spouse skill accessed in same job code 2613 & PTE 50+. After 16th Nov, Will my points increase to 80 or 85.
I have checked in below site calculator and it shows 85 pts (10 for spouse skill accessment & 5 for English test)
seekvisa.com.au/australia-pr-points-calculator-from-16-november-2019/
Will I get invitation on Dec 11th based on new points added? Based on current trend for 75 pts, I have doubt whether I will get PR before Oct end, so I have to ask my company to do 482 visa.

3.	I have informed my company with above details and they gave me two options
i)	ENS 186 TRTS Visa, but all agent fees (4500 AUD) + applications charges I have to pay. Company will pay only the SAF levy.
ii)	482 Visa for renewal and company will do this.
I really bothered about this extra cost involved with agent (must), if I accept company sponsorship but how long this 186 TRTS visa for 2614 code, no idea for me. Is it depends on job code? In general 12 – 16 months according to homeaffairs site.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

balajimn said:


> This forum is really useful and guiding so many people. Hope everyone should get their expectation fulfilled in their life.
> Could you experts go thru my case, advise me as I am in dilemma. Many thanks and much appreciated for your time spending on this case.
> 
> This is my case,
> ...


2. Your points will increase to 80 only. You can only claim 10 pts for partner maximum. No idea if you will be invited or not since after Nov, it will be a whole new chapter for migration.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

balajimn said:


> This forum is really useful and guiding so many people. Hope everyone should get their expectation fulfilled in their life.
> Could you experts go thru my case, advise me as I am in dilemma. Many thanks and much appreciated for your time spending on this case.
> 
> This is my case,
> ...


So are you comparing 186ENS visa ($4500+4050 with more than 15months of wait) with 189 visa ($4050 with 9 months of wait and maybe just 4 months of waiting for invitation)?

I would pick the 189. Besides, you can always go through 186ENS if your 189 loses hope which is not very possible for 85 pointers.

cheers,


----------



## balajimn (Jan 20, 2019)

balajimn said:


> This forum is really useful and guiding so many people. Hope everyone should get their expectation fulfilled in their life.
> Could you experts go thru my case, advise me as I am in dilemma. Many thanks and much appreciated for your time spending on this case.
> 
> This is my case,
> ...


Quick updates on points 2. i am doing myself 189 & 190 visa and not using any agents.


----------



## tushariut09 (Jul 10, 2019)

*Invitation Aug?*

Occupation: ICT Security Specialist (262112)
Points: 80 DOE: 25/05/2019
Visa Subclass: 189
What is the chance of getting ITA in coming August round? layball:


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

tushariut09 said:


> Occupation: ICT Security Specialist (262112)
> 
> Points: 80 DOE: 25/05/2019
> 
> ...


You have a very high chance of getting invited in this round.
Btw, you graduated from IUT in Bangladesh?


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

EOI status is SUBMITTED. Does it mean I am in the pool?


----------



## tushariut09 (Jul 10, 2019)

perception30 said:


> You have a very high chance of getting invited in this round.
> Btw, you graduated from IUT in Bangladesh?


Yes 
What about you ?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

lemxam said:


> EOI status is SUBMITTED. Does it mean I am in the pool?


Yes

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

tushariut09 said:


> Yes
> 
> What about you ?


Yes, I am from Bangladesh too.


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

So the invitations would be this Friday (09th Aug) ? as 11th being a Sunday ? Any guesses folks?


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

aussie_lover said:


> So the invitations would be this Friday (09th Aug) ? as 11th being a Sunday ? Any guesses folks?


Unless it is a public holiday, the invitation round happens on 11th.


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi 

I'm on Spouse dependent student Visa which us due to expire on 14-Sep.

And I'm hoping to get invite and then to submit my file for PR before my visa expires.

I did some research online and found that if I file for PR 190/189 before my current visa expires (onshore) then I'll be on Bridging visa till a decision is made for my application.

Can anyone please confirm the same and also advise if I've to get health cover too. Currently I'm on OSHC medical cover that expires in Sep.


263111
PTE(A): 17-07-2019 (4th Attempt)
L-83|R-81|W-81|S-90
ACS 8-Feb19
EOI Submitted (189)- 17-07-2019
EOI Submitted (190)- 21-07-2019
NSW work exp : 1+ year
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)
NSW SS Pre-Invite : 29/07/2019


----------



## Andyrobarts (Aug 6, 2019)

*hi*

EOI file: July 2018 : Point 65
EOI update : Jan 2019, Point 70, Natti
EOI update: 6 Jun 2019, point 80, PTE.
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)

When shall I expect the invitation? 

I have also got 5 more points for 1 year AU experience. Waiting for ACS to update EOI. 

Regards, 
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm on Spouse dependent student Visa which us due to expire on 14-Sep.
> 
> ...


Once you file the 189/190 application, you will be entitled to get the Medicare card and you can use all the government hospitals 
You need not take private insurance 
You will also get a Bridging visa

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm on Spouse dependent student Visa which us due to expire on 14-Sep.
> 
> ...


Hi, it looks like you have got NSW SS pre-invite just in time. 
You'll need to lodge a PR application before 14 sep to secure your stay in Aus, which means you could either submit 189 application or 190 application (this needs to have NSW approval first) before 14 Sep. It is a little bit tight but still promising. You need to make sure all the essential documents are ready.

Just another 5 days to the next invitation round for 189. Then you will see 189 or 190 to lodge. Since 11-Sep round will not leave you much time.

For health insurance, you will be eligible for medicare application after your PR lodgement. I guess this is the same for 189 and 190. Your OSHC is fine in the interim.

cheers,


----------



## Andyrobarts (Aug 6, 2019)

*Skill: 261112 (Systems Analysts)*

Skill: 261112 (Systems Analysts)

EOI file: July 2018 : Point 65 
EOI update : Jan 2019, Point 70, Naati 
EOI update: 6 Jun 2019, point 80, PTE. 
189 - 80 
190 - 85 (NSW) 

When shall I expect the invitation?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

aussie_lover said:


> So the invitations would be this Friday (09th Aug) ? as 11th being a Sunday ? Any guesses folks?


It's an automated process so doesn't matter Sunday or Monday...


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Shall I expect the ITA in August, if DHA will release 2k numbers in the coming draw?

DOE: 8th May 2019
Category: Telecom network engineer(263312)
Score: 75


----------



## tushariut09 (Jul 10, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Yes, I am from Bangladesh too.


What's your name bro? 

Can I find you in LinkedIn if you don't mind?


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

singlarun said:


> Shall I expect the ITA in August, if DHA will release 2k numbers in the coming draw?
> 
> DOE: 8th May 2019
> Category: Telecom network engineer(263312)
> Score: 75


Well, this depends on the number of invitations. If DHA issue 2000 invitations in August round, then it will move down to 75 for 2631. In that case, you can expect your invitation in 2 rounds (October).


----------



## Thej (Jul 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone 
My sol is 261313 ( software engineer) 
I have 2 years work experience in india as software engineer and will be completing 1 year experience in Australia on Aug 30th 2019 in the same field. My question is do I fulfil the criteria of 3 years exp.? 
Sol 261313 
Pte 90 
Age 27 
Aus edu yes 
Masters yes 
Py yes 
Aus exp 1 year


----------



## Thej (Jul 12, 2019)

Thej
Hello Everyone 
My sol is 261313 ( software engineer) I have 2 years work experience in india as software engineer and will be completing 1 year experience in Australia on Aug 30th 2019 in the same field. My question is do I fulfil the criteria of 3 years exp for Victoria state nomination .? Sol 261313 Pte 90 Age 27 Aus edu yes Masters yes Py yes Aus exp 1 year


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thej said:


> Thej
> Hello Everyone
> My sol is 261313 ( software engineer) I have 2 years work experience in india as software engineer and will be completing 1 year experience in Australia on Aug 30th 2019 in the same field. My question is do I fulfil the criteria of 3 years exp for Victoria state nomination .? Sol 261313 Pte 90 Age 27 Aus edu yes Masters yes Py yes Aus exp 1 year


Yes you do

Cheers


----------



## Thej (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks for replying NB cheers


----------



## brainwaves (Feb 4, 2019)

Same situation but my EOI date is 06/05/19. Fingers crossed


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Graphical presentation of 189 invites-percent to points 70, 75, and 80 in last year.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Graphical presentation of 189 invites-percent to points 70, 75, and 80 in last year.


This reminds me DI of PTE


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Graphical presentation of 189 invites-percent to points 70, 75, and 80 in last year.


Where we can see it live? Can you inbox this link please. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

brainwaves said:


> Same situation but my EOI date is 06/05/19. Fingers crossed





mail2notif said:


> Where we can see it live? Can you inbox this link please.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


This graph is from my personal data collection of PR invites.


----------



## Smratis (Aug 5, 2019)

Dear all, can someone please tell me if only O level from DOEACC (1 year full time) be considered by ACS? My graduation university has shutdown and comes under a non recognised university and therefore there is no point in getting it evaluated. I have got about 13 years of experience in IT on the subjects that I studied in DOEACC. Thank you!


----------



## veeee (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi, I'm wondering if there would be any chance of getting an invitation before November (my 485 expires on 13/11), or is it too hard to guestimate at this point:

DOE: 06/08/2019 11:10:32
SOL 261399 - Software & Application Programmer
Points: 80:
- Age 23 = 25 pts
- English - PTE 90/90/90/90 = 20 pts
- Level of Qualification - Bachelor = 15 pts
- Australian Study Req (Monash ICT, or from ACS "AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing") = 5 pts
- Exp (from ACS "equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261399") - 1 year 6 months = 5 pts
- ACS Professional Year = 5 pts
- CCL = 5 pts


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

veeee said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if there would be any chance of getting an invitation before November (my 485 expires on 13/11), or is it too hard to guestimate at this point:
> 
> DOE: 06/08/2019 11:10:32
> SOL 261399 - Software & Application Programmer
> ...


In my opinion, you will get the invite in September

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## willshang (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi Gen,

I am wondering if I can get invitation before 11.November.

SOL: 262112 ICT Security Specialist (Non Pro Data) 
DOE: 19-April-2019. 75 points
- Age: 30
- Aus Study: 5
- Master Degree: 15
- Professional Year: 5
- Naati: 5
- PTE: 65+: 10
- Aus Work Experience 1 Year: 5

Thanks for you reply.


----------



## samjag_2000 (Mar 13, 2019)

what will be the chances with 80 points post 16 nov ? anyone can guess


----------



## SKanchan (Sep 29, 2018)

Is the August invitation round happening today?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

SKanchan said:


> Is the August invitation round happening today?


It would be most likely on 11th August and if not then on 9th minimum. Not today ofcourse

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

samjag_2000 said:


> what will be the chances with 80 points post 16 nov ? anyone can guess


No one  80 is current norm and after 16 November it would be 85-90. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SKanchan (Sep 29, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> SKanchan said:
> 
> 
> > Is the August invitation round happening today?
> ...


 Oh okay thought it's either 2nd Thursday or 11th of every month, whichever is earlier.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

SKanchan said:


> Oh okay thought it's either 2nd Thursday or 11th of every month, whichever is earlier.


It's on 11th always unless public holiday. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,

Hope everyone is doing well.

First of all, apologies for putting the irrelevant question here as I posted another thread, but didn't get a satisfactory answer. 

How can I update passport information in EOI? 

There was a correction required in my passport, that's why I renewed it even before expiry. 

Can anyone tell me, how can I update passport information? I can't see any update Passport information on EOI. I do not want to submit new EOI considering the current situation, no one wants to gamble with even a one day of DOE. 

is it gonna impact me, not having updated passport information in case if I get the invite? Thank you


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> ...


You can update the EOI and if I am not mistaken the passport page will be the first when editing. As you are not changing points therefore your DOE would remain the same. There is no separate option for changing the passport info. Whatever you fill in EOI needs to be updated in the same EOI. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

*Skilled Spouse Question*

I have 75 points, but am going to go down to 65 at the end of August because I am turning 40. My spouse is a dental hygienist, so isn't qualified to receive a 189, but is qualified for a 407 and 489. Could we get 10 points in November for her being a skilled spouse if she gets approved by VETASSESS or will you only be rewarded those points if her occupation is listed under 189 as well? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

khahn7 said:


> I have 75 points, but am going to go down to 65 at the end of August because I am turning 40. My spouse is a dental hygienist, so isn't qualified to receive a 189, but is qualified for a 407 and 489. Could we get 10 points in November for her being a skilled spouse if she gets approved by VETASSESS or will you only be rewarded those points if her occupation is listed under 189 as well? Thank you so much for your help.


I believe only change is in the number of points, so I think you cannot get any points for the spouse.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nekosama123 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello guys,
Please help me to check if I can receive ITA for this August round?
Accounting - 85 points - EOI: 30 June 2019

However, I'm confused since the cut off date of last month for accounting is 14/12/2018, but on March round the cut off date is 10/04/2019 for 85 points as well? Did they make a mistake? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> ...


You cannot update the passport number in the EOI
If you have renewed it, no problem
Just enter the new number when you are invited in the application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khahn7 said:


> I have 75 points, but am going to go down to 65 at the end of August because I am turning 40. My spouse is a dental hygienist, so isn't qualified to receive a 189, but is qualified for a 407 and 489. Could we get 10 points in November for her being a skilled spouse if she gets approved by VETASSESS or will you only be rewarded those points if her occupation is listed under 189 as well? Thank you so much for your help.


You will get spouse points only in 489 or 407 as the case maybe
You cannot get points under 189 unless her Anzsco code comes under 189

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nekosama123 said:


> Hello guys,
> Please help me to check if I can receive ITA for this August round?
> Accounting - 85 points - EOI: 30 June 2019
> 
> ...


Many times, the cut off date goes backwards also
This happen If some members had put their application on hold in the previous round
The chances of there being a mistake is practically nil

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Will it be an invitation round tomorrow for Aug 11th 2019 as it's falling on Sunday or will it be on Aug 12th? Any information.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will it be an invitation round tomorrow for Aug 11th 2019 as it's falling on Sunday or will it be on Aug 12th? Any information.


As per other group members who responded to similar queries, invitation round will be on 11th. Date changes only if there is a public holiday (not weekend).


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> As per other group members who responded to similar queries, invitation round will be on 11th. Date changes only if there is a public holiday (not weekend).



Thank you mate


----------



## asad0791 (Aug 8, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> You can update the EOI and if I am not mistaken the passport page will be the first when editing. As you are not changing points therefore your DOE would remain the same. There is no separate option for changing the passport info. Whatever you fill in EOI needs to be updated in the same EOI.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Thanks for information.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> You can update the EOI and if I am not mistaken the passport page will be the first when editing. As you are not changing points therefore your DOE would remain the same. There is no separate option for changing the passport info. Whatever you fill in EOI needs to be updated in the same EOI.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply.

There is no option available in EOI for editing the passport information.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

NB said:


> You cannot update the passport number in the EOI
> If you have renewed it, no problem
> Just enter the new number when you are invited in the application
> 
> Cheers


Thanks man


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

The number of invitations tomorrow can range from 1000 to 3000. 1000 is the pessimistic number, considering the number of invitations in the last round and reduced number of visas planned for this year. 3000 is very optimistic number, considering the higher ceilings released for this year in spite of plan to reduce the number of visas. Let us hope for a number in between.. at 2000. No one has reasonable predictions. All are speculations.


----------



## Joszzzzd (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi all, what are the chances of us being invited this round for 189 visa as an civil engineer with 75 points? We applied it in April 2019. As recently I got accredited hub cpa Australia, I can contribute 5 more points as partner. Hence what are the odds of being invited with 80 points?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What is the chance of getting ITA with 80 points for Mechanical Engineer (233512) in coming round in sc189?
DOE 3/8/19.


----------



## SR22 (May 19, 2019)

Moincue said:


> What is the chance of getting ITA with 80 points for Mechanical Engineer (233512) in coming round in sc189?
> DOE 3/8/19.


you will get the invite over the weekend.


----------



## SR22 (May 19, 2019)

Joszzzzd said:


> Hi all, what are the chances of us being invited this round for 189 visa as an civil engineer with 75 points? We applied it in April 2019. As recently I got accredited hub cpa Australia, I can contribute 5 more points as partner. Hence what are the odds of being invited with 80 points?


:fingerscrossed: I hope you get invited over the weekend


----------



## SR22 (May 19, 2019)

kvraghavaiah said:


> The number of invitations tomorrow can range from 1000 to 3000. 1000 is the pessimistic number, considering the number of invitations in the last round and reduced number of visas planned for this year. 3000 is very optimistic number, considering the higher ceilings released for this year in spite of plan to reduce the number of visas. Let us hope for a number in between.. at 2000. No one has reasonable predictions. All are speculations.


Yes I am also expecting invite in range of 1500 - 2000


----------



## Joszzzzd (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi can someone help me on this! So...my partner (primary applicant) is on a graduate visa and if we successfully got invited, he will be on a bridging visa A, I believe? As for me, the secondary applicant, what bridging visa will I have if I’m applying offshore and he’s an onshore applicant?


----------



## mizo1745 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello Dears?
When August round shall be happened?
Regards


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

mizo1745 said:


> Hello Dears?
> When August round shall be happened?
> Regards


Tomorrow, 11th Aug 00:00 hours Sydney time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Joszzzzd said:


> Hi can someone help me on this! So...my partner (primary applicant) is on a graduate visa and if we successfully got invited, he will be on a bridging visa A, I believe? As for me, the secondary applicant, what bridging visa will I have if I’m applying offshore and he’s an onshore applicant?


If you are off shore , you will not get any Bridging visa

Cheers


----------



## Mark.muz (Aug 9, 2019)

Im an accountant on 85 points
Doe 2 may 19
When can i expect my invitation?
Im married and cant claim partner's skill points...
Any suggestions when can i get my invite? Do i have a chance before november 16


----------



## ACtiveuser2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Mark.muz said:


> Im an accountant on 85 points
> Doe 2 may 19
> When can i expect my invitation?
> Im married and cant claim partner's skill points...
> Any suggestions when can i get my invite? Do i have a chance before november 16


 looks very hard as too many fake eoi has been submitted by so called (good) agency..but anyway hope for the best..


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ISCAH just posted on their Facebook that 189 round will happen today. 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Yuv raj (Jul 23, 2019)

mizo1745 said:


> Hello Dears?
> When August round shall be happened?
> Regards


Skillselect August Invitation round is scheduled for tonight .


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Best of Luck everyone for the round today!!!

Hoping for a decent one (~2000 invites) :amen:


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Best of Luck everyone for the round today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for a decent one (~2000 invites) :amen:


Would 2000 mean any 75 pointers getting an invite?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Would 2000 mean any 75 pointers getting an invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


At very high level if we analyze last month's movement, out of 1100, ~800 are 80 points and ~300 are 85+. For 80s, waitlist moved for around 2 months so i am assuming per month we have around ~400 profiles with 80 points entering into the system and around ~300 with 85+ points. 
If we go by above very rough estimates (assuming everything remains the same like per code invites ratio etc.) till 11 Aug we should have ~1200 accounts with 80 points and ~300-400 accounts with 85+ points. So with 2000 invites we could see some movement for 75 points. 

And above calculations are very very rough estimates (for 2613XX), i know there are a lot of variables at play which can affect the movement.

Though i am hoping for a ~1500+ invite but chances are slim going by the last year's invite trend and reduced number for this year (check attached image for assumed 10000 invites this year).


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Shall we expect 2k numbers in the tonight draw, because DHA already slashed the annual intake by approximately 43%?


akshaypuri05 said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > Would 2000 mean any 75 pointers getting an invite?
> ...


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Few more hours and we will get to know


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Few more hours and we will get to know


if we are not among the lucky ones to be picked in this round, how do we know if the draw has taken place? 

Obviously, after a while the department of home affairs announce it.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

sammaleki said:


> if we are not among the lucky ones to be picked in this round, how do we know if the draw has taken place?
> 
> Obviously, after a while the department of home affairs announce it.


Sort by "invited" column.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sammaleki said:


> if we are not among the lucky ones to be picked in this round, how do we know if the draw has taken place?
> 
> Obviously, after a while the department of home affairs announce it.


You can check unofficial results on Iscah website 
Their information is generally correct

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Good luck to all those waiting for the invite !


----------



## Prashantrana23 (Jul 30, 2019)

AL what time we can see status update in EOI? I am from India.. Thanks!!


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

7:30PM or 7:35PM Indian time.


----------



## Prashantrana23 (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks!!


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Goodluck to everyone waiting. I am gonna be mentally stress coz i will be finding out ononday morning.. TT


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

It's 12:02am now. Best of luck! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant.trisal (May 7, 2018)

Did anyone receive the invite in this round?


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Any good news for 75 pointers?


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

Guys,

any news?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Everyone. Please hold your breath for few mins. Not everyone who is getting invites would be reporting here. And the one who reports may take couple of mins. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

I have to wait till Monday for my Invitation. My EOI is submitted by my lawyer and only she will get the email. I’m a Mechanical Engineer with 85 points. DOE- 30/7/19. If anyone with 80 points in Mechanical Engineering got the invite please let me know. 😄😄


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

mail2notif said:


> Everyone. Please hold your breath for few mins. Not everyone who is getting invites would be reporting here. And the one who reports may take couple of mins.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


And system start sending from now.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

figure cross～～


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

badger-man said:


> And system start sending from now.


how do you know? seems no one has received the e-mail!


----------



## giegie134 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nothing for me, 80points Developer Programmer. DOE 20 May 2019


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

badger-man said:


> And system start sending from now.


Did you get the invite?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

no news yet..


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

I’ have 80 points with EOI date as May 15th which is 2 days from last draw for 261313.. no invitation.. I thought I would get it today


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

sammaleki said:


> how do you know? seems no one has received the e-mail!


That is called an experience. System starts sending emails 0:15 Sydney time


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

giegie134 said:


> Nothing for me, 80points Developer Programmer. DOE 20 May 2019


this round is yours! no worreis. :fingerscrossed:

just let us also know as soon as you receive yours


----------



## munch5584 (Jul 19, 2019)

You have to wait for some more time, I got my mail last time at around 12.30AM AEST


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

****hole DIBP

anybody got invitations?


----------



## brainwaves (Feb 4, 2019)

Not Yet


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

munch5584 said:


> You have to wait for some more time, I got my mail last time at around 12.30AM AEST


How about your skillselect status..was it also delayed till 12.30 AM?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

It seems invitation round didn't happen today. Hopefully, it will be tomorrow.


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

badger-man said:


> That is called an experience. System starts sending emails 0:15 Sydney time


well, probably the system is encountering a delay this time!


----------



## munch5584 (Jul 19, 2019)

Yes, got invited status first and mail after few mins


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

munch5584 said:


> Yes, got invited status first and mail after few mins


any details ?


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

badger-man said:


> any details ?


He got invite last month.. not today


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

I have 75 points, EOI lodged on 2nd April for Developer Programmer. What are my chances to get invited this round?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

YRDish24 said:


> I have 75 points, EOI lodged on 2nd April for Developer Programmer. What are my chances to get invited this round?


zero...


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

This is ridiculous, not even a single invite today?


----------



## SydneyLover (Mar 24, 2017)

I still hope the invitation are late. Waiting is the hardest part .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

Ok  
My points increase to 80 after sept round. Are there any chances to get invited in Oct round?


----------



## brainwaves (Feb 4, 2019)

Is there any possibility that they might send invites tomorrow/day after due to weekend?


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

brainwaves said:


> Is there any possibility that they might send invites tomorrow/day after due to weekend?


even on weekends they used to send out invitations on 11th or before it.


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

Expected to get today. But haven't yet. . Last month it came on 11th. This is extremely frustrating and painful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Somebody posted on fb "I have seen people getting invitation at around 12 30 AM in Sydney". Not sure about post's authenticity. 

.QUOTE=brainwaves;14926016]Is there any possibility that they might send invites tomorrow/day after due to weekend?[/QUOTE]


----------



## ravalji.mahipal (May 22, 2018)

Maybe they are not sending invites today.!
Let's hope for the best..! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brainwaves (Feb 4, 2019)

Any ICT BA at 80 points expecting invitation tonight?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

starting now(though a little bit late) :90 points accountant Aug 8 2019,receiving invitation!


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Please check if anyone with 85 points received invitation tonight. 

If yes, this was a super small round. Otherwise there wasn’t any.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2335 mechanical engineer 85 points JULY 26 invited!


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> starting now(though a little bit late) :90 points accountant Aug 8 2019,receiving invitation!


You got invite today?


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> 2335 mechanical engineer 85 points JULY 26 invited!


Where are you checking this? In some group?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> 2335 mechanical engineer 85 points JULY 26 invited!


Congratulations 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ravalji.mahipal (May 22, 2018)

Any 80 pointers got invite today? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

Do they send all invitations at once?


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Any software professional getting invites with 80 points?


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

I’m Mechanical Engineer with 85 points 30th july EOI. Please update if anyone got invitation with EOI after 30th july as my application is submitted by lawyer.


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Industrial engineer 80 points DOE 23/07 not invitation received 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Looks like a small invitation round? What do you think guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Seems 1k again. 


jorge_andres65 said:


> Looks like a small invitation round? What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

kirk1031 said:


> starting now(though a little bit late) :90 points accountant Aug 8 2019,receiving invitation!




Where did you get this info from? Is this for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainwaves (Feb 4, 2019)

Can't say as no one confirmed in this group yet that he/she got invite today, not sure 100% if system started sending invites.

Any thoughts?


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Other than Kirk no one has reported any invites yet. And his sources are not confirmed. No sure what is happening.


----------



## brainwaves (Feb 4, 2019)

rhassan said:


> Other than Kirk no one has reported any invites yet. And his sources are not confirmed. No sure what is happening.


Agree


----------



## shanic (Aug 10, 2019)

Mech eng 80 points 24th May DOE. Not invited yet. Can't believe it hasnt even moved 14 days from previous round. Any idea if invites are sent at same time or not?


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Industrial engineer 23 july didn't get any invite and mechanical engineer 26 july got invite. How is this possible if they both fall under same anzso group. Is it possible??


----------



## tometoyou1983 (May 1, 2019)

avilashparida90 said:


> Industrial engineer 23 july didn't get any invite and mechanical engineer 26 july got invite. How is this possible if they both fall under same anzso group. Is it possible??


I don't think so 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassan_ur2 (Jul 3, 2019)

Seems they just started sending out invitations. Somebody got 489 family.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

VERY SMALL INVITATION ROUND,maybe 100-300

revised the previous invitation for accountant 90 points is actually auditor.

also confirmed one is 2613,85 Points July 15 received invitation

Mechanical engineer one confirmed-85 points JULY 26 received invitation


----------



## brainwaves (Feb 4, 2019)

hassan_ur2 said:


> Seems they just started sending out invitations. Somebody got 489 family.


source of information?


----------



## shanic (Aug 10, 2019)

kirk1031 said:


> VERY SMALL INVITATION ROUND,maybe 100-300
> 
> revised the previous invitation for accountant 90 points is actually auditor.
> 
> ...


100 to 300 seems ridiculous :mad2:


----------



## hassan_ur2 (Jul 3, 2019)

brainwaves said:


> source of information?


Iranian group.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> VERY SMALL INVITATION ROUND,maybe 100-300
> 
> revised the previous invitation for accountant 90 points is actually auditor.
> 
> ...


Someone on other group confirmed they received invite in 2613 with 85 points. Seems like a very small round like 100 or so. I don't think even 200 was invited as another guy with 85 points in 2611 didn't receive invite. 

So, DoHA gave us hope with 1000 in July and now back to 100 again for the rest of the year I presume. Lets hope not.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Yep seems like a very small round. 100 imo.


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Both these Mechanical Engineer and Industrial Engineer are on Different points. ME with 85 Points and Industrial with 80. That’s why 80 pointer didn’t received the invitation.


----------



## nithin001 (Dec 10, 2018)

85 points (family sponsored) 
261313 
DoE: 2nd April

Invited. Not sure how this happened. I thought it was impossible for job codes with pro rata to get 489 invite.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

avilashparida90 said:


> Industrial engineer 23 july didn't get any invite and mechanical engineer 26 july got invite. How is this possible if they both fall under same anzso group. Is it possible??


Mechanical Engineer with 85 points?


----------



## shanic (Aug 10, 2019)

100 invites for this round is ridiculous. Is DOHA playing with us? Why cant they be transparent.


----------



## shanic (Aug 10, 2019)

Does anyone know if invitations are released at once or one by one? Stress is killing me now


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

shanic said:


> Does anyone know if invitations are released at once or one by one? Stress is killing me now




I can totally relate to this. I am equally frustrated pulling my hair out. The info here is so confusing. How can it be just a round of 100 for God's sake in the month of August 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainwaves (Feb 4, 2019)

patience


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

what are the possibilities of any system glitch apart from low invite round?


brainwaves said:


> patience


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

brainwaves said:


> patience




Patience? Seriously? Are you kidding me? I had patience till today. Not anymore. Lucky you, you seem to have tons of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

brainwaves said:


> patience


Waste of time and spoiling our moods...waiting for an invite..tried hard for the English for 1 year and then reached to 75 now looking at this trend plus NSW new offshore rules with VIC completely dead......With this sought of invites from 189...Seems completely dead for Australia dream...Good luck guys


----------



## shanic (Aug 10, 2019)

sharada_3288 said:


> Patience? Seriously? Are you kidding me? I had patience till today. Not anymore. Lucky you, you seem to have tons of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha.. Yeah.. Waited enough.. At least not in August itself


----------



## brainwaves (Feb 4, 2019)

There's nothing we an do except to wait and watch -- May be system is running the batch and triggering invites starting from top points candidates. 

Just an assumption


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Jittu316786 said:


> I’ have 80 points with EOI date as May 15th which is 2 days from last draw for 261313.. no invitation.. I thought I would get it today




Did you get invited?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainwaves (Feb 4, 2019)

Not yet - waiting


----------



## ravalji.mahipal (May 22, 2018)

jorge_andres65 said:


> Did you get invited?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems no 80 pointers in this round. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Regarding November round, I have a question...will that round be with old point system or new point system?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

I believe this is high time to quit dreaming of becoming Australian PR for a lot of us!
It is so frustrating that a lot of my friends got PR with just 60/65/70 points just 1.5/2 years ago and here I am, crushing my long-desired dream of becoming AU PR, holding 75 points, breathing in AU for last 4 years, having AU masters and AU job experience for 1.5+ years. I can't believe my luck.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

nithin001 said:


> 85 points (family sponsored)
> 261313
> DoE: 2nd April
> 
> Invited. Not sure how this happened. I thought it was impossible for job codes with pro rata to get 489 invite.


Wow. Congrats. This is happening after September 2016. You are really lucky. I had the same info confirmed from Iscah that pro rata doesn't get considered for 489 FS. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

I am in the same situation as you. Quite unlucky 😞


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

perception30 said:


> I believe this is high time to quit dreaming of becoming Australian PR for a lot of us!
> It is so frustrating that a lot of my friends got PR with just 60/65/70 points just 1.5/2 years ago and here I am, crushing my long-desired dream of becoming AU PR, holding 75 points, breathing in AU for last 4 years, having AU masters and AU job experience for 1.5+ years. I can't believe my luck.


You are not alone, join the club.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

VIVI-L said:


> Regarding November round, I have a question...will that round be with old point system or new point system?


Old points as new system kick in after 16th November.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

perception30 said:


> I believe this is high time to quit dreaming of becoming Australian PR for a lot of us!
> 
> It is so frustrating that a lot of my friends got PR with just 60/65/70 points just 1.5/2 years ago and here I am, crushing my long-desired dream of becoming AU PR, holding 75 points, breathing in AU for last 4 years, having AU masters and AU job experience for 1.5+ years. I can't believe my luck.




I think its a system glitch or may be due to holiday nd full round will happen soon if this is mini round.
You and we hv done our best and now leave on our destiny. Don’t loose hope but don’t expect too much. Lately DHA has started acting weird. 
Cheer up guys. U r not alone.


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

May b they dnt send any 189 invites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

rashwini said:


> May b they dnt send any 189 invites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People have reported so they surely have sent it


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> People have reported so they surely have sent it




But other than 489 family no one Els personally commented on getting 189 right , so how to confirm that DHA did send 189 invites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

I wonder if they might:

- Switch to invites every 2 months due to the 18,000 cap, or
- Not have anymore invites until the November changes (well just 100 rounds)


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

rashwini said:


> But other than 489 family no one Els personally commented on getting 189 right , so how to confirm that DHA did send 189 invites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it may happen that because round is so small none has got it. 

85+ will not be on forums I guess...


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> it may happen that because round is so small none has got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 85+ will not be on forums I guess...




Last time when the round was small we still knew ... this time Ders no one who came upfront with their points .... anyway hoping it dnt happen and may b on Monday it will be clear ! Fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravalji.mahipal (May 22, 2018)

rashwini said:


> But other than 489 family no one Els personally commented on getting 189 right , so how to confirm that DHA did send 189 invites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed no one other than "kirk" has received, perhaps they have invited only 489 till now. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## modi_pawan (Jan 27, 2018)

I have 75 points in 189 for 261313. Lodged EOI on 18-May-19. Can you please suggest the chances and by when can I expect an invite? 

Thanks a lot,


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

ravalji.mahipal said:


> Agreed no one other than "kirk" has received, perhaps they have invited only 489 till now.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




489 Family and 189 don’t happen separately 
. ONLY 489 STATE NOMINATED happens separately as per each state.

Till now no one recieved invite , so round didn’t happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizo1745 (Jan 12, 2018)

My cousin asks me For his EOI visa 189 subclass with 75 points as a mechanical engineer DOE is 3 March 2019
When expected to receive the invitation ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> 489 Family and 189 don’t happen separately
> . ONLY 489 STATE NOMINATED happens separately as per each state.
> 
> Till now no one recieved invite , so round didn’t happen.
> ...


489 happened right so you are saying they happen together with 189.
So that means the round did happen.


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

rashwini said:


> Last time when the round was small we still knew ... this time Ders no one who came upfront with their points .... anyway hoping it dnt happen and may b on Monday it will be clear ! Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This time the small round would have people who just logged their EOI because backlog was cleared last month itself...So we won't know many people as such


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> 489 happened right so you are saying they happen together with 189.
> 
> So that means the round did happen.




Who told 489 happened? People are confusing state nominated 489 with family sponsored..both are different .

Few people got 489 state nominated today.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Who told 489 happened? People are confusing state nominated 489 with family sponsored..both are different .
> 
> Few people got 489 state nominated today.
> 
> ...


One family-sponsored 489 received for sure...


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> One family-sponsored 489 received for sure...




Do you know him? Can u ask him to show his invitation? 489 family cannot happen seperately without 189. BOTH ARE GIVEN BY DHA. 

489 state nominated are sent by states and they ca MN happen any day ,they don’t come under their invitation round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Do you know him? Can u ask him to show his invitation? 489 family cannot happen seperately without 189. BOTH ARE GIVEN BY DHA.
> 
> 489 state nominated are sent by states and they ca MN happen any day ,they don’t come under their invitation round.
> 
> ...


double-checked and it's true. He is a close friend so can't be wrong. 

We both filed 189 together...

He has his relative so he filed 489 also


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> double-checked and it's true. He is a close friend so can't be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not possible,I am damn sure about it.You can wait until tomorrow morning for confirmation from credible Consultants.

Please show his invite.

Please check if he is confusing state nominated with family sponsored. Today SA sent invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Not possible,I am damn sure about it.You can wait until tomorrow morning for confirmation from credible Consultants.
> 
> Please show his invite.
> 
> ...


checking again....


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Not possible,I am damn sure about it.You can wait until tomorrow morning for confirmation from credible Consultants.
> 
> Please show his invite.
> 
> ...


It's confirmed he got a family-sponsored invite from victoria...


----------



## nithin001 (Dec 10, 2018)

Invite


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

nithin001 said:


> Invite


????


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

nithin001 said:


> Invite




What?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Apart from this 489, now I have confirmed screenshots of 189 round too...
So the round did happen. not sure how many invited


----------



## nithin001 (Dec 10, 2018)

I got 489 invite (family sponsored). I am not able to post the image here.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

I am not able to login to EOI, does it mean they are sending me invite? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Apart from this 489, now I have confirmed screenshots of 189 round too...
> So the round did happen. not sure how many invited


So 189 did happen?


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

nithin001 said:


> I got 489 invite (family sponsored). I am not able to post the image here.




What time u got mail? Please tell time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin001 (Dec 10, 2018)

around 8:30 India time


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

nithin001 said:


> around 8:30 India time



Great news and congratulations. 

Anzsco code, doe plz?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

nithin001 said:


> around 8:30 India time




But in personal message , u said u haven’t recieved invite? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin001 (Dec 10, 2018)

85 points (family sponsored) 
261313 
DoE: 2nd April


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> But in personal message , u said u haven’t recieved invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? But now it's confirmed of 189 itself....


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

regattekreddy said:


> But in personal message , u said u haven’t recieved invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry , it’s not you. My mistake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

I am trying to get PR for 189 from the last two years, and this is the first time no one has updated directly on this forum, no one has updated on myimmitracker and no one on iscah FB page.
It is difficult to accept that round happened today.
How 489 works, I am not sure.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

nithin001 said:


> 85 points (family sponsored)
> 261313
> DoE: 2nd April




Can you tell me if ur EoI status changed after invite? Even I applied 489 family sponsored .so asking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Jittu316786 said:


> I’ have 80 points with EOI date as May 15th which is 2 days from last draw for 261313.. no invitation.. I thought I would get it today


Seriously? Are you kidding me 
waking up 3 am in the morning with an expectation of seeing a 2000 invite round and end up seeing no invite for 80 points with DOE in May.. W*F.. 



ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

perception30 said:


> I believe this is high time to quit dreaming of becoming Australian PR for a lot of us!
> It is so frustrating that a lot of my friends got PR with just 60/65/70 points just 1.5/2 years ago and here I am, crushing my long-desired dream of becoming AU PR, holding 75 points, breathing in AU for last 4 years, having AU masters and AU job experience for 1.5+ years. I can't believe my luck.


From the time I started this journey, I have seen lot of unexpected things, but this month is a big surprise. 
I was expecting something like this last month; asking my friends in June what if 100 invites trend continues in July and up to Nov, due to the point system change. Then, july was a 1000 invites round..Now, this month 

It is frustrating 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

What a suspense and night mare. Why is fate so Pitiless. I had all my hopes in 189 visa.


----------



## Mark.muz (Aug 9, 2019)

Why cant we file a petition against the system? 
They know how many invited were wasted before, but they dont change their policy they keep reinviting the eois again and again...
They can stop the fake eois as well by allowing one passport per one eoi or even by some verification of id, even small companies or banks can verify your id easily...
They dont do this intentionally to keep playing with us..
Why not sue them for their negligence and careless attitude towards "skilled" immigrants who are treated like sheeps , where as a refugee is treated in a far more better way..


----------



## Mark.muz (Aug 9, 2019)

I have seen people who have lived here for ten years and have serviced their country with their skills and hard work and now they have to move to regional area overnight, just because these people cant invest in the infrastructure of the cities... To be fair with the system they should atleast keep a steady rate of invites, or points or something... the whole system of invitation is a scam


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

Mark.muz said:


> Why cant we file a petition against the system?
> They know how many invited were wasted before, but they dont change their policy they keep reinviting the eois again and again...
> They can stop the fake eois as well by allowing one passport per one eoi or even by some verification of id, even small companies or banks can verify your id easily...
> They dont do this intentionally to keep playing with us..
> Why not sue them for their negligence and careless attitude towards "skilled" immigrants who are treated like sheeps , where as a refugee is treated in a far more better way..


Who can spend a life time fighting with their government?


----------



## Mark.muz (Aug 9, 2019)

Mark.muz said:


> I have seen people who have lived here for ten years and have serviced their country with their skills and hard work and now they have to move to regional area overnight, just because these people cant invest in the infrastructure of the cities... To be fair with the system they should atleast keep a steady rate of invites, or points or something... the whole system of invitation is a scam


This*


----------



## Mark.muz (Aug 9, 2019)

kvraghavaiah said:


> Mark.muz said:
> 
> 
> > Why cant we file a petition against the system?
> ...


You dont need a lifetime to fight with the government.. and you dont need to fight... just sue them... atleast when they know a group of people are taking a stand legally they will know we are not sheeps


----------



## Mark.muz (Aug 9, 2019)

How many of us over here have worked day and night and collected these points? And the next thing you know, no invitation next round or they have wastage of eois...
If they have wastage of eois, cant they check in the end that ok we invited 23000 this year only 15000 accepted their invites lets add the wastage numbers in the next round to be fair with everyone


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

No idea if it was a small round or no round. And if there will be a round this month. DHA has no respect for the intense feelings of applicants.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

modi_pawan said:


> I have 75 points in 189 for 261313. Lodged EOI on 18-May-19. Can you please suggest the chances and by when can I expect an invite?
> 
> Thanks a lot,


I will say almost impossible if EOI submitted within the last month or so. Only 85 pointers and few 80 pointers will get the invite. Try state if you can.


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

Even i worked for 2 years to reach 75 points with high pte score and high experience. Finally i have no clue on the future.


----------



## Mark.muz (Aug 9, 2019)

kvraghavaiah said:


> No idea if it was a small round or no round. And if there will be a round this month. DHA has no respect for the intense feelings of applicants.


Thats right but im going to take some legal actions for sure against this cruelty which is going on to all of us..


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> 489 Family and 189 don’t happen separately
> . ONLY 489 STATE NOMINATED happens separately as per each state.
> 
> Till now no one recieved invite , so round didn’t happen.
> ...


Round did happen. A friend of mine received with 85 points in 2613. Another with 2611 didn't. It was incredibly small round. It may also be like 50 instead of 100 to be honest.


----------



## Mark.muz (Aug 9, 2019)

kvraghavaiah said:


> Even i worked for 2 years to reach 75 points with high pte score and high experience. Finally i have no clue on the future.


Thats right, i tried to hard to get points earned money payed taxes and in the end they want us to go to regional area, restart your life again and then only they might consider


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

So, are they going to keep everyone on hold till December round? Sucks. No words for this cruelty.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mark.muz said:


> How many of us over here have worked day and night and collected these points? And the next thing you know, no invitation next round or they have wastage of eois...
> If they have wastage of eois, cant they check in the end that ok we invited 23000 this year only 15000 accepted their invites lets add the wastage numbers in the next round to be fair with everyone





kvraghavaiah said:


> Even i worked for 2 years to reach 75 points with high pte score and high experience. Finally i have no clue on the future.



One thing most people confuses is no. of invites and no. of visa grant per year are not same. DoHA already has a lot of people waiting in pipeline to get grant which we assume is more than enough to cover this whole year 2019-20. 

In previous years like 2014-2017, when visa grant numbers was constant, DoHA kept the invite number constant also. Then Peter Dutton came and decided not to reach the cap and that's when all the craziness started. 

DoHA usually invites assuming a certain no. of invite in future. When Peter Dutton's department decided to reduce the numbers, it resulted in already a huge number of people already waiting to get grant whom were invited presuming 42K grant by DoHA.

So, DoHA had to invite less than the number of grant in a year. Now, in 2019-20, DoHA again got into a mess as they assumed 42K invite while it ended up being 18K. So, extra invite already in pipeline is more than enough to take 18K this year.

Hence, all these unpredictability with invite numbers. But what DoHA could do is at least keep consistency. If they are going to invite 2000 people this year, then lets not do 1000 in July and 100 for the next 11 months. Now, that's what causes issues with everyone as people just have to keep up with the new requirements every now and then. 

After spending so much time and money and so many other things, DoHA could at least be not so unpredictable and at least say, hey don't wait a year or do CCL or PTE or so on cos you will not get into 85 points which you will need. This would definitely save so many of us from the last minute heartache.


----------



## simogello (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone until now has been invited for August round 2019?
Pls. advise if it is been done or not yet!
Appreciate your cooperation


----------



## simogello (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone until now has been invited for 189 visa on August 2019 round?
Pls. advise!

Thank You


----------



## Hiabclass (Aug 10, 2019)

Here is the thing, this system is corrupt , outdated and must be replaced. I heard nowadays some agents having links taking money from clients for getting up the queue and invited. Possibility of a tampering with the draw system by those who have proximity or access to the software. God knows!


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

kvraghavaiah said:


> Even i worked for 2 years to reach 75 points with high pte score and high experience. Finally i have no clue on the future.


Same here.. I worked on my PTE day and night for six months to get 79+ and reached 75 points.. sacrificed my family time, sent family backhome just to concentrate on study.. now I this ********...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Mark.muz said:


> You dont need a lifetime to fight with the government.. and you dont need to fight... just sue them... atleast when they know a group of people are taking a stand legally they will know we are not sheeps


Let's join hands..


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

I do support this.., after spending too much for the requirements- max PTE , enough experience going to Australia specifically for ccl exam this is all I got, zero chance.,Au migration process now is a big scam,money making only deceiving and misleading the applicants.. Indeed migration is a privilege not a right, but their being not transprent of where the aspirants are heading and what are the expectations are not fair and so deceitful. I feel bad for me and specially for those who spend a fortune for Australian education just to claim points but only end up having points never enough for PR...I might be approved for PR someday but my negative feeling and bitterness for Au maybe has soared to the highest level .. How can I live for good in a country I am now starting to hate... I should have worked on migrating to Canada than to Australia in the first place.. ..


a.hafeez.m said:


> Mark.muz said:
> 
> 
> > You dont need a lifetime to fight with the government.. and you dont need to fight... just sue them... atleast when they know a group of people are taking a stand legally they will know we are not sheeps
> ...


----------



## simogello (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone until now has been invited for 189 visa on August 2019 round?
Pls. advise!Â*Thank You


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

simogello said:


> Anyone until now has been invited for 189 visa on August 2019 round?
> Pls. advise!Â*Thank You


If you read the conversation in this thread then you get the answer, but you dont want spend time and ask the question again and again. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## simogello (Sep 11, 2017)

Calm down dude, I read throughly and there is a confusion between 489 visa invitations and 189... some said it is true some got invites and others are saying it is NOT true.


----------



## Hiabclass (Aug 10, 2019)

Any accountants waiting for the invite? If yes please post reply


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Round did happen. A friend of mine received with 85 points in 2613. Another with 2611 didn't. It was incredibly small round. It may also be like 50 instead of 100 to be honest.


@simogello sorry dude, so much of frustration hope you can understand..

This confirms that the round did happen.. Also, the person clearly confirmed that it is a family sponsored 489 for Victoria.. Yes, it hard to believe and everyone would be happy to hear that there was a technical issue with this round.. But the reality is unbelievable to all of us.. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## simogello (Sep 11, 2017)

No worries bro. But the fact is that we are only relying on 1 person saying he got invite 489 family sponsorship from Victoria! State nomination is different from family nomination.
I hope those who got invited for this round for 189 to post here!
Thank You


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I am totally agree with you buddy. 



simogello said:


> No worries bro. But the fact is that we are only relying on 1 person saying he got invite 489 family sponsorship from Victoria! State nomination is different from family nomination.
> I hope those who got invited for this round for 189 to post here!
> Thank You


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

simogello said:


> No worries bro. But the fact is that we are only relying on 1 person saying he got invite 489 family sponsorship from Victoria! State nomination is different from family nomination.
> I hope those who got invited for this round for 189 to post here!
> Thank You


There might not be anyone to post cos it was so small.


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

With the invite numbers this small, seems like Canada is the only viable option.


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

*Eoi Invite*

Assuming that 80 pointers are all cleared by November, Around 60% of people who are applying does not have a spouse with competent English and skills assessment. So single and family people(spouse with competent English and skills assessment) who have 75 points are at an advantage. Considering they fall under 40% according to iscah. So sit back and wait till Dec round.


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

So the chance of 75 pointers are high with the above criteria is high


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

abhyudev said:


> So the chance of 75 pointers are high with the above criteria is high



https://www.iscah.com/new-partner-points-november-2019-effect/


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

No hope for 80 pointers? In the future rounds?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

I can tell with certainty that there is a system glitch due to which 189 round did not happen yday.
- Not a single person from this forum posted the confirm invite for 189. Have not seen this in the last 2.5 yrs.
- Usually, ISCAH provides the provisional results immediately next day after the round but so far nothing on their website. 
- Skillsslect is also still down.
- SA started giving invite for 19-20 applicants (3,4,6th July) and many received the ITA from SA yday. People might have posted about their invite and many have assumed/rumoured that they received 189 invite.

Keep your finger crossed.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Not mine, but how about this one from someone









ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Yes invitation round happened ..but why such a small round dnt understand


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

That might be because many EOI were lodged by agents and they still haven’t communicated this to the applicants due to weekend. We might start seeing people Update tomorrow. Just an assumption!


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Not mine, but how about this one from someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For 189 with 75 points recieved invite?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hiabclass (Aug 10, 2019)

That’s unbelievable. What’s the occupation


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> Not mine, but how about this one from someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Humm...interesting...might be system got failed while sending the invite...
Nyway, thing will be clear in a day or two.
Thanks for sharing..

Cheers...


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

siby.kuriakose said:


> For 189 with 75 points recieved invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Who said that? 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

hari2665 said:


> Yes invitation round happened ..but why such a small round dnt understand


They may continue small rounds until November. As new point system favours people already in Australia

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hiabclass said:


> Thatâ€s unbelievable. Whatâ€s the occupation


Civil engineer with 85 if my source(some group that i am part of) is correct.. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## Hiabclass (Aug 10, 2019)

Wondering what’s happening with accountants. No body has got any invite in this forum. Anyone?


----------



## sar09v (Aug 11, 2019)

*August 2019 Invitation round invite*

Did anyone got an invitation for August 2019 round


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

sar09v said:


> Did anyone got an invitation for August 2019 round




Dude, visit last few posts and decide yourself


----------



## arjundogra (Aug 11, 2019)

*August Invitation 189*



Hiabclass said:


> Wondering what’s happening with accountants. No body has got any invite in this forum. Anyone?


I have lodged EOI in June 2019 with 85 points for accountants and auditor code as well. No luck


----------



## arjundogra (Aug 11, 2019)

Hiabclass said:


> Any accountants waiting for the invite? If yes please post reply


I am waiting for that and really worried seeing the trends for accountants/audtiors:rant:


----------



## arjundogra (Aug 11, 2019)

Hiabclass said:


> Wondering what’s happening with accountants. No body has got any invite in this forum. Anyone?


I am waiting for an update regarding accountants/auditors.Lodged with NSW in June with 90 points but suddenly became irrelevant in July. Au immigration process is certainly complicated and frustrating.


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Me too. 85 points Accountant.

It's clear. Although we refuse to accept this sad reality, Australia doesn't want us 💔💔💔



arjundogra said:


> Hiabclass said:
> 
> 
> > Any accountants waiting for the invite? If yes please post reply
> ...


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

No one has reported an invite over here and on immitracker.

Even if it was a round as small as 100 atleast someone might have reported an invite.

Looks like the round didn't happen.


----------



## arjundogra (Aug 11, 2019)

kunsal said:


> No one has reported an invite over here and on immitracker.
> 
> Even if it was a round as small as 100 atleast someone might have reported an invite.
> 
> Looks like the round didn't happen.


I am also doubting that. The pic posted with invitee. See clearly in date 2019 is looking weird and just pasted there. I dont want to be cynical but its not looking right. Rest all is fate !!


----------



## arjundogra (Aug 11, 2019)

MaQ2017 said:


> Me too. 85 points Accountant.
> 
> It's clear. Although we refuse to accept this sad reality, Australia doesn't want us 💔💔💔


What is your EOI ?


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Someone posted on ISCAH facebook page. Got invite 85 pts Mechanical Engineer.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

If what is reported is true, that no 80 pointers from 2613 got called, this is surely a repeat of May where only a total of 100 invites were sent.

I wish DHA was transparent on their plans for invites. Helps us plan and also keep expectations accordingly

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamskans said:


> If what is reported is true, that no 80 pointers from 2613 got called, this is surely a repeat of May where only a total of 100 invites were sent.
> 
> I wish DHA was transparent on their plans for invites. Helps us plan and also keep expectations accordingly
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Members need to tone down their expectations 
I doubt if there would be 1000 invite rounds regularly 
DHA will be issuing just 10,000 or so grants under 189 in the entire year which also includes Nzers
So if you remove 2,000 towards Nzers conservatively you are just left with 8000 applications 
So they will be issuing just 700 odd grants every month if they space it out over the entire period

They have a very long pipeline as they had invited applicants based on 44,000 grants
So they will just invite in drabs and trickles only . They will not like to increase the processing time and get a bad name unnecessarily 

If they don’t get the regional applicants,after November and they decide to increase the 189, then there maybe more invites else 100 or so will be the norm and 1,000 the exception 

Cheers


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

*Iscah's reply!*

Steven from Iscah replied to me via email right now saying this. Image is attached as well. I hope he is correct. Keep hoping guys.

"Like most, we assume that no invite happened at midnight last night.

At this stage we think it is likely because of either :

- A technical glitch and it will go ahead tonight, or
- DHA decided to run it on a week night instead for cost savings or in case something went wrong. In the past they have been happy to run it on a weekend or public holiday but maybe they simply chose not to

Our best guess is it will go ahead tonight or Monday night and will likely be around 1000 places again

More news hopefully with results

Kind Regards
Steven O'Neil (Iscah Manager - MARN 9687267)"


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Steven from Iscah replied to me via email right now saying this. Image is attached as well. I hope he is correct. Keep hoping guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed!!!

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

kamskans said:


> Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing this, was really looking forward to the communication from ISCAH.

As they collect information from multiple platforms, If they are also not sure about the invite then there is little hope for us.


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all, I messaged them on FB. They replied just now 

“Like most, we assume that no invite happened at midnight last night.

At this stage we think it is likely because of either :

- A technical glitch and it will go ahead tonight, or
- DHA decided to run it on a week night instead for cost savings or in case something went wrong. In the past they have been happy to run it on a weekend or public holiday but maybe they simply chose not to

Our best guess is it will go ahead tonight or Monday night and will likely be around 1000 places again

More news hopefully with results”


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

ISCAH’s response above.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> Members need to tone down their expectations
> I doubt if there would be 1000 invite rounds regularly
> DHA will be issuing just 10,000 or so grants under 189 in the entire year which also includes Nzers
> So if you remove 2,000 towards Nzers conservatively you are just left with 8000 applications
> ...


NB,
Want' the current visa grant that you are talking is for last year? I assume DHA meant by invitation (primary and secondary) for each year. SO for this year it will be 18K invite (total). It cannot be said that grant after July'19 is part of 18K. 
So by this definition, they have to invite atleast 8000 people and process 18K visa as per their leisure. Correct?

Also, they need to send the invitation even if they have pipeline full of EOI Isn't it?

I agree with your point that DOHA will not send consistent number invites throughout the year but its hard to digest that they will to go such a low number at the beginning of the year. Well, its DOHA so anything is possible... 

Things will be clear more in a day or two.


----------



## Hiabclass (Aug 10, 2019)

Some ray of hope still there for 80/85 pointers . If round happens tonight , then some of us can smile at last. Good luck for all the hard work to my friends in Australia. May be succeed.


----------



## Hiabclass (Aug 10, 2019)

May be we have a split round with few invites gone and the rest to follow tonight.


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

So, should we consider the screen shot of mechanical engineer invited with 85 points aa fake? Or technical glitch after first few invitations? There was one 489 visa guy also confirming invitation.


----------



## Hiabclass (Aug 10, 2019)

It can be a technical glitch. May be the engineer got it , he has posted it on fb clearly. Guy is from Nepal. We can rely on that Iscah reply for now


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Steven from Iscah replied to me via email right now saying this. Image is attached as well. I hope he is correct. Keep hoping guys.
> 
> "Like most, we assume that no invite happened at midnight last night.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing bro. Seems we have some hopes on 80 pointers and old 75 pointers to start with If it happens to start tonight or tomorrow. Hope our friends have some smiles after the invite hits it. 
Praying God to clear it up 75's before Nov'16 (It's hard but that's all I can do ).

Btw, lastly, If this runs tomorrow then how come a guy wit 85(ME) got an invite with screenshot shared us. Hope that is there and have a bulk tonite or tomorrow.

All the very best my friends with 85/80/75's.


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

kvraghavaiah said:


> So, should we consider the screen shot of mechanical engineer invited with 85 points aa fake? Or technical glitch after first few invitations? There was one 489 visa guy also confirming invitation.


I would say due to tech glitch as I mentioned before. Few hrs and things will be clear...


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Iscah's latest..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

AussizMig said:


> Iscah's latest..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


ISCAH updated their status to following:

August 2019 189 Invitation round - UPDATED
-------------------------------------------------------------

We have now seen 5 invites, 3 confirmed so looks like some 189 invites were sent out . Maybe 100-200 total invites

We will update details as soon as we can tonight or tomorrow


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

It's all over.


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

Ya even with 80 points we are doomed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

hope they won't continue this trashy in next rounds..


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Everything was so easy till lasy year, now looks like end of Australian dream. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

It's easy for me to say, but let's keep hope guys. We need some positivity in here, even though the immigration policy keeps getting bad. We are all in the same boat. Hope for the best in the coming rounds.


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

sharada_3288 said:


> View attachment 90738
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I am not able to open the attachment. Please share it again.. Thanks


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

*rohan11*

yeah it seems no invites for 80 points as well, what is happening with DOHA ? I believe after NOV 2019 there are no chances for married folks.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

Looks pretty much the end of the road for married folks. Disappointed with the round this time.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> NB,
> Want' the current visa grant that you are talking is for last year? I assume DHA meant by invitation (primary and secondary) for each year. SO for this year it will be 18K invite (total). It cannot be said that grant after July'19 is part of 18K.
> So by this definition, they have to invite atleast 8000 people and process 18K visa as per their leisure. Correct?
> 
> ...


All grants are counted in the year they are made, not when they were invited
18,000 grants includes 3 portions
Main applicants, spouses and children, Nzers
So in each application that the department processes, they will give 1.6-1.8 grants on an average

So the department needs to invite only about 8,000 applicants to complete this year quota, even if we assume there is no backlog 

Cheers


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

Guys,

Take heart peeps. Lets be optimistic, I guess they might have messed up invites this time due to technical glitch. :fingerscrossed: Surely they'd do some invites tonight or in any of weekdays. :cool2::cool2: Worst case if they didn't invite then they are building up for September round  where they invite 2k and some movement for 75-ers. I've been to all over the world and trust me I'm damn sure they have to balance migration for the good of the economy, and can't just bang on one side.

And they can't just fill up the all the places in train with 482-ers ( me being one  ), they need 189/190 PR peeps to get some demand in real estate to get the gig going, especially when the prices are going down one way down the tunnel.

And married guys, don't lose heart, if single guys go upfront that means they don't use 2-3 grants, which means effectively, you have much better grants left over to be used. So you are competing against married rivals here for the remaining grants. So the best chance is to up the points and get your nose in front. 

Don't worry about 491 or new regional visas, it will be doomed soon, as there wont be much takers for it to catch spiders and snakes. And oz dont want to put up much negative image on their immigration. Soon there will be a swing. Stay tight ! Look my glass is always half full !! Good luck !


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> All grants are counted in the year they are made, not when they were invited
> 18,000 grants includes 3 portions
> Main applicants, spouses and children, Nzers
> So in each application that the department processes, they will give 1.6-1.8 grants on an average
> ...





NB said:


> So they will be issuing just 700 odd grants every month if they space it out over the entire period
> All grants are counted in the year they are made, not when they were invited


Do you mean the figure that govt decides/declare every year for the immigrants is for visa grant that DOHA will process from in that year and not of the invites?

I think they declare invitation quoata for that year and not visa grant that they plan to process in that year.

Below is from ISCAH which clearly used word invite and not grants.
"Our main assumptions are based onThat DHA will *invite *an amount equal to the number of 189 visas they intend to grant
– 18,652 for the 2019/2020 year as published, less around 2000 for NZ citizens
– 2.0 applicants on average per application means around 9,362 primary invites (777 a month)
– Allowing for 30% wasted invitations = 1110 per month.



NB said:


> So they will be issuing just 700 odd grants every month if they space it out over the entire period....So they will just invite in drabs and trickles only


I don't think previous year vias grant processing will have any effect on no. of invite for this year. I am expecting *total invite* this year (primary + secondary) to be 18K.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

NB said:


> All grants are counted in the year they are made, not when they were invited
> 18,000 grants includes 3 portions
> Main applicants, spouses and children, Nzers
> So in each application that the department processes, they will give 1.6-1.8 grants on an average
> ...


From the tables they present for last years only main applicant and spouse are counted. Kids are not counted, and that is stated in the document.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Could you please ask you friend to share the screen shot if possible ?


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

aussie_lover said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your positive vibes. I am feeling optimistic again 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I have still doubt whether yesterday's draw happened or not. 




Because iscah didn't predict their future predictions yet, I am sure they also in big dilemma. 
quote=aussie_lover;14926730]Guys,



Take heart peeps. Lets be optimistic, I guess they might have messed up invites this time due to technical glitch.







Surely they'd do some invites tonight or in any of weekdays.














Worst case if they didn't invite then they are building up for September round







where they invite 2k and some movement for 75-ers. I've been to all over the world and trust me I'm damn sure they have to balance migration for the good of the economy, and can't just bang on one side.



And they can't just fill up the all the places in train with 482-ers ( me being one







), they need 189/190 PR peeps to get some demand in real estate to get the gig going, especially when the prices are going down one way down the tunnel.



And married guys, don't lose heart, if single guys go upfront that means they don't use 2-3 grants, which means effectively, you have much better grants left over to be used. So you are competing against married rivals here for the remaining grants. So the best chance is to up the points and get your nose in front. 



Don't worry about 491 or new regional visas, it will be doomed soon, as there wont be much takers for it to catch spiders and snakes. And oz dont want to put up much negative image on their immigration. Soon there will be a swing. Stay tight ! Look my glass is always half full !! Good luck ![/quote]Love your positive vibes. I am feeling optimistic again









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## shazz29041993 (Aug 11, 2019)

Any invites expected?

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

shazz29041993 said:


> Any invites expected?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk




Fingers crossed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Is it happening tonight?


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

when does ISCAH publish its predictions? is it as the same date of the related round?


----------



## shazz29041993 (Aug 11, 2019)

sammaleki said:


> when does ISCAH publish its predictions? is it as the same date of the related round?


Next day of invites

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## jorge_andres65 (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't really think anything is happening tonight, but I hope I'm wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

The invites usually come at 12:30 ACT time. so please wait for 20 more minutes, to see any invites, if at all they get released today. I wish that our wishes come true.


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

all right, this catastrophic round is finished.

hopefully ISCAH will be able to publish its predictions asap.

let's open a new discussion and hope for a better round in Sept 2019.


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

sammaleki said:


> all right, this catastrophic round is finished.
> 
> hopefully ISCAH will be able to publish its predictions asap.
> 
> let's open a new discussion and hope for a better round in Sept 2019.


Did the round happned??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## simogello (Sep 11, 2017)

Not yet guys.. it is still 12:37am ACT time. It will take up to 1 hour to decide the invites been done or not


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

simogello said:


> Not yet guys.. it is still 12:37am ACT time. It will take up to 1 hour to decide the invites been done or not


I enjoy your positive attitude


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

Huh. what a fate for us. Got to wait for invitations on a non invitation date.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

I dont think there was any glitch. More likely there were only 100 invited unfortunately. 

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I also convinced with you now. 



kamskans said:


> I dont think there was any glitch. More likely there were only 100 invited unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

Lets change the subject to 189 invitations Sep 2019 and wait for it I think none in this thread was invited in this round...

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Are there any chances that the next round can have higher invitations? or is it usually the trend that it will only be the same number of invites as this month or lesser?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Are there any chances that the next round can have higher invitations? or is it usually the trend that it will only be the same number of invites as this month or lesser?


As per last year data, once invites are reduced, it stays reduced until July of next year. For this year it's quite a show until now so let's see what happens next. Until official result comes all we can speculate...

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Are there any chances that the next round can have higher invitations? or is it usually the trend that it will only be the same number of invites as this month or lesser?


Am guessing it is going to stay that way untill Nov. Likely this reduction is keeping in mind the Nov point changes. Starting Dec we might see some improvement.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hi All,

I am a software engineer and my wife is an Electronics engineer. I am trying to get the skilled spouse points from my wife. She has cleared the English test already, but she has only a couple of years of work experience in India[she has done her masters though].

Being an electronics engineer, her skills assessment has to be done from Engineers Australia.
Can someone please tell me if she has to have minimum 3 years of experience to be eligible for skills assessment? or is it good enough if she has done 3 major projects in her college and the companies she has worked in?

Thanks,
Saravan


----------



## simogello (Sep 11, 2017)

@Saravan_P
She needs minimum of 1 year experience for her experience to be assessed by Engineers of Australia


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Nov month round - will it be based on old point system or new point system?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

VIVI-L said:


> Nov month round - will it be based on old point system or new point system?


Old points. New system gets applicable only on 16th (but round happens on 11). 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Old points. New system gets applicable only on 16th (but round happens on 11).
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Hello mate,

I have some doubts on this thread.
Currently I am a married person with 75 points and not claiming any points on my wife.
As I see Nov16th have some changes and I would like to have my wife to take PTE to add 5 points atleast. If the old points are considered how would I add my wife's english proficiency to get the 5 points added up in the skill select.

Finally how good is to push my wife to take a PTE exam before Nov? or shall is it good to wait for some invite to come in from either VIC or QLD... Experts plz advice.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

simogello said:


> @Saravan_P
> She needs minimum of 1 year experience for her experience to be assessed by Engineers of Australia


Thank you for replying! Are you sure about this? From my understanding, if she is not going to claim any work experience points, then no work experience is needed(only 3 academic project details are needed). If that's not the case, she has to have atleast 3years of experience if it's outside Australia.


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have same doubt bro? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

If you want to claim 5 points from spouse she need 50 each in PTE .pist November if you wife is working AMD have competent English score you.will get 10 points


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

Clearly, DoHA is not promoting married couples anymore. So, may be they are restricting invites until November as singles will go up and married will be go down after November (which DoHA wants) and then they will issue more invites.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

ManSooR. said:


> Clearly, DoHA is not promoting married couples anymore. So, may be they are restricting invites until November as singles will go up and married will be go down after November (which DoHA wants) and then they will issue more invites.


That is pretty much the liberal game plan of capping migrant intake.


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

hsran said:


> That is pretty much the liberal game plan of capping migrant intake.




So Married people has to go back to their home country 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New system will kick on 16th November that means until 15th November you cannot add 5 points for English alone. But starting 16th system will change which will let you add English points alone in skillselect instead of having no points like now. 

I am in same boat as you and I would rather spend $$$ to get the 5 points to get some advantage rather having nothing or instead of just waiting for QLD or VIC. Later at least is quite slow and only selects the best candidate while QLD had been totally random. But keep in mind this is your personal choice. If you are confident that your wife can clear the PTE before November in one go then opt for October 2-3 weeks prior so that in case things go south you have sufficient time to retake the exam without any extra costs. 

Having said that in my opinion (others can disagree) the new norm for invite would be 90-95 instead of just 85/80 (which would be similar to 70-75 now) because a good number of candidates would get 10 which would push those from 75-85 to 80-95 and in that case having 95 would make sure you get invite and uncertain for having 85 or 90 but pretty much difficult for having 80 alone. ISCAH have one full page for percentage of people who are bachelor's or married with skilled spouse or English points or none. You may want to look that to get some idea. As per that around 34% would be single or Aussie partner would be first priority followed by 6 % who have skilled partner and then 20% would be having partner with only English points and 40% with partner having no points. 

Overall system for bachelor's would compensate married people because they consume less invites unlike married people who on average takes 1.6-2.1 invites due to having kids as well. So here people with Aussie or skilled partner would get some benefit accordingly. At the end it depends how much points one have. If single is sitting at 65-70 it won't benefit him but if he is sitting 75-80 then he definitely gets advantage and so on for others. 

If DHA have deliberately invited less number to compensate the last month large invites or to keep the number in low until November and then invite more after new system kicks in then you can imagine the backlog for all 70-80 people. So just add 5 points for 30% and you see everyone is now at 75-85 in which case 80 would be still uncertain. But I hope and pray that things change for the better of all before November as we all have spent so much time, effort and money to get where we are but due to systematic changes we are not hopeful anymore with uncertain future of u bites. Good luck


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ManSooR. said:


> Clearly, DoHA is not promoting married couples anymore. So, may be they are restricting invites until November as singles will go up and married will be go down after November (which DoHA wants) and then they will issue more invites.


That's wrong. ISCAH have one full page explaining this percentage for all categories. AU wants basically the people who can contribute the economy. So first preference is married couple with skilled partner followed by single because partner visa is hell expensive and takes upto 2 years to get which discourages people to marry overseas and simply marry to someone already in Australia on PR or citizenship which simply means you get stronger ties and spend all that wedding expenses in Australia including bring family from overseas (for some cases and not all offcourse). 

Above people would definitely be at advantage while people whose partner can pass English criteria would be third one but having their 5 points alone would make them lucky or unlucky but instead they would be just uncertain like how 75 pointers are now. Lastly would be whose spouse can't get English or skills point. Definitely these get considered as free loaders to the economy in AU eyes who don't contribute anything to the economy and instead just take resources. So although it's cruel or unfair it does make sense from their point of view. After all they are not forcing anyone to come to Australia and if one wants to come they would have to come in Australia terms. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I got the invitation. Thanks for your help throughout this journey. My occupation is Mechanical Engineer (233512). Point 85, DOE 30/7/2019. I just received the call from my lawyer as her office was closed on the Weekend. Thanks again and wish you all lot of success and happiness.


----------



## Andyrobarts (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi All,

My friend got invitation on 11 Aug 2019.
ICT - Software programmer 
Updated 23 - July 2019 with PTE 8 in each.
189 - 85 Points. NSW.

I am still waiting for my invitation:
ICT System analyst
Updated 6th June 2019 with PTE 8 in each.
Points 80 - 189
Points 85 - 190 - NSW.

Finger cross for Sept 2019 round. 

Regards,
Anand


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Andyrobarts said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend got invitation on 11 Aug 2019.
> ICT - Software programmer
> ...



Hey Anand,

I hope you get it next round :fingerscrossed:

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Andyrobarts said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend got invitation on 11 Aug 2019.
> ICT - Software programmer
> ...


Same situation here Points 80 in 189 & 85 in 190 (NSW) in the category 261313. EOI updated on 7th June , 2019 and waiting for call. Hope September round will be lucky for us. All the best.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

What if September round also less invitations..why I'm.asking because doha have done this intentionally to reserve the invites for November..even I stand with 80 points June 12th eoi date.now worried a lot after the August round.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> What if September round also less invitations..why I'm.asking because doha have done this intentionally to reserve the invites for November..even I stand with 80 points June 12th eoi date.now worried a lot after the August round.


I have the same doubt, as there is no visible reason for sudden decrease in number in august. and it is not November also, it is December as change is applicable from 16th Nov. But since April'19 to November'19 with such low count, may not be good for a country's immigration. That is my only hope , that may be in September nos will increase.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hope to see good nos in September


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> New system will kick on 16th November that means until 15th November you cannot add 5 points for English alone. But starting 16th system will change which will let you add English points alone in skillselect instead of having no points like now.
> 
> I am in same boat as you and I would rather spend $$$ to get the 5 points to get some advantage rather having nothing or instead of just waiting for QLD or VIC. Later at least is quite slow and only selects the best candidate while QLD had been totally random. But keep in mind this is your personal choice. If you are confident that your wife can clear the PTE before November in one go then opt for October 2-3 weeks prior so that in case things go south you have sufficient time to retake the exam without any extra costs.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I really appreciate you in taking some time to explain me elaborately.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

No invitation for me (80 points non pro rata EOI submitted in middle Jun).
Is there any non pro rata got invites at 80s?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Thanks mate. I really appreciate you in taking some time to explain me elaborately.


Glad to help wherever I can as I have learned all this from the same forum over time thanks to senior members. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## brainwaves (Feb 4, 2019)

Any official news on invites


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-august-2019/

THE END OF AN AUSTRALIAN DREAM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balajimn (Jan 20, 2019)

*Please Help.*

Hi Experts,

Could anyone please help me as I cannot login to my EOI (created on April) for the past 1 week and skillselect technical team is replying with same set of default answers to reset my password after mailed them couple of times about this issue. I have called HomeAffairs but they asking to email to skillselect only. I really do not what to do now. Really this is killing me. Please help me to come out of this problem. I dont want to create a new EOI (75 pts) as you all know how painful this waiting is.

After Login with my correct username and password
An error has occurred.
•There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 108c7928-e5e8-4ccd-8bbf-5582c169662c )

"Forgotten Password" or "Change password"
Selected one of this button, after entered my EOI and clicking next button throws below error:
500 Server error
An unexpected error has occurred at 8/12/2019 2:27:40 PM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.
For more information on SkillSelect Technical support issues, please go to: Technical Support Site.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

balajimn said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Changing browser, changing machine and opening link through skillselect home page instead of direct login didn't work? If all of above didn't work then I doubt if any member can help you in this because skillselect method you have already tried. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Changing browser, changing machine and opening link through skillselect home page instead of direct login didn't work? If all of above didn't work then I doubt if any member can help you in this because skillselect method you have already tried.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Clear cache from all the browsers before using

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

sharada_3288 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-august-2019/
> 
> THE END OF AN AUSTRALIAN DREAM
> 
> ...


Yes you are right, it's dead end for married person with 75 points. Never thought I would end like this.


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

ANAIN said:


> Yes you are right, it's dead end for married person with 75 points. Never thought I would end like this.


Why do u say so? 5 points can be gained via PTE/IELTS.


----------



## balajimn (Jan 20, 2019)

*Got it finally.*

Finally got it. Many thanks to all.
What to say, its my mistake or bad system.
While trying to Change password, I have copy/pasted the date value in the date field question and clicked next button throwed the 500 server error. 
Then I retried again, by manually entered the date and finally system accepted it.
Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> Why do u say so? 5 points can be gained via PTE/IELTS.


But do you think 80 pointers have any chance after November changes? I don't think so.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ANAIN said:


> But do you think 80 pointers have any chance after November changes? I don't think so.


After November changes 80 would be equal to 70 pointers therefore no chance for them to get invited before EOI expires. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> After November changes 80 would be equal to 70 pointers therefore no chance for them to get invited before EOI expires.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Considering the same points. What do you suggest, is there any state we can rely for 190 or should we stop following this dream and look for another country


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ANAIN said:


> Considering the same points. What do you suggest, is there any state we can rely for 190 or should we stop following this dream and look for another country


If you had submitted EOI QLD and VIC then there is some hope but chances are less as QLD had been quite slow while VIC takes good amount of time to invite the top candidates. 

ACT and WA are open if you have the job offer otherwise for offshore 189 with 75 are only possible with miracle. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ckvm25 (Jun 12, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> After November changes 80 would be equal to 70 pointers therefore no chance for them to get invited before EOI expires.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



80 would be equal to 70 in November only if
- All bachelors are at 75 points now
- All skilled partner EOIs are at 80 points now

Practically, 80 could become the new 75 in November


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ckvm25 said:


> 80 would be equal to 70 in November only if
> - All bachelors are at 75 points now
> - All skilled partner EOIs are at 80 points now
> 
> ...


I was looking for all this data but didn't find any numbers. Many single are at 75 with Australian education and experience while many people with partner are also at 75 with 15 in experience and 10 in English. So overall it doesn't matter who has what profile and the only thing matters is how many points they have and what becomes the new 75 or 80 equivalent after November changes. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

ckvm25 said:


> 80 would be equal to 70 in November only if
> - All bachelors are at 75 points now
> - All skilled partner EOIs are at 80 points now
> 
> Practically, 80 could become the new 75 in November


You're dreaming! There is an excess number of 75-80 point EOIs already in the system. With a reduction in invite numbers, the new norm will be 90-95 post November changes.

If you want to stay positive for the next 4 months, you can think whatever you want but the numbers don't lie. If your points score is anything less than 90 post November (doesn't matter if you're married or single), I'd suggest looking for an option B and C and D.

Absolutely fine if you don't want to believe the reality - but bookmark this post and come visit it after the December round.


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

HI Guys, 

I am also in the same boat and was really hopeful to get the invite in this round but this round completely shocked me as well, 

occupation 261313 with 80 points and DOE of 26th MAY. 

I didn't add my partner's point yet and now thinking to manage her language points at least before November as it seems DOHA will continue with same numbers of invites till new point system launch, Please advise. 


Regards


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

HI Guys, 

I am also in the same boat and was really hopeful to get the invite in this round but this round completely shocked me as well, 

occupation 261313 with 80 points and DOE of 26th MAY. 

I didn't add my partner's point yet and now thinking to manage her 5 language points at least before November as it seems DOHA will continue with same numbers of invites till new point system launch, Please advise. 


Regards


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Your DOB please ?


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Any idea if on November 16th, once the married folks updates their spouse's English points, will their DOE gets set to November 16? Then, basically all married folks DOE becomes 16th Nov right?!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> Any idea if on November 16th, once the married folks updates their spouse's English points, will their DOE gets set to November 16? Then, basically all married folks DOE becomes 16th Nov right?!


If they implement this it will be a chaos
Thousands of applicants logging at midnight to update their score to be ahead of others will cause the servers to fail
But DHA is not known for its applicant friendly decisions , so maybe that’s what it will be
A game of fastest fingers first 

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow, they've made an ugly mess of things haven't they? The whole set of November changes are pretty cynical, and counter-productive. What they'll end up with is young couples arriving who will be unable to support themselves if one member can't work, and so will lean on the state the moment they get pregnant. Families where one partner is successfully able to support the family are, effectively, now excluded.


----------



## Joszzzzd (Aug 9, 2019)

Getting real worried after reading the effect that will take place after nov 16. My partner is currently on grad visa and having 75 points after clocking 1 year experience. While for me, I’m an auditor working in a big 4 so I may be applying for the accredition from CPA Australia. With that, we have 85 points after the new rules kick in, does that mean we have lesser chance?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

FFacs said:


> What they'll end up with is young couples arriving who will be unable to support themselves if one member can't work, and so will lean on the state the moment they get pregnant.


That shouldn't really be an issue because there is a waiting period of 2 to 4 years for permanent residents before they get access to any kind of government or centrelink support. By that time most migrants should have managed to find a nice working situation. And the payments are ridiculous anyway so it's not like it will ruin the country...

Newly arrived migrants are not eligible to any kind of support except for medicare.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

ozlife said:


> You're dreaming! There is an excess number of 75-80 point EOIs already in the system. With a reduction in invite numbers, the new norm will be 90-95 post November changes.
> 
> If you want to stay positive for the next 4 months, you can think whatever you want but the numbers don't lie. If your points score is anything less than 90 post November (doesn't matter if you're married or single), I'd suggest looking for an option B and C and D.
> 
> Absolutely fine if you don't want to believe the reality - but bookmark this post and come visit it after the December round.



I do not understand how it is psychically possible to get 90 points for an offshore candidate.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

saravan_p said:


> Any idea if on November 16th, once the married folks updates their spouse's English points, will their DOE gets set to November 16? Then, basically all married folks DOE becomes 16th Nov right?!




You need to apply for New EOI.

As of now it applies only for 491.

Thanks
Karunakar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

My sad story: Back then 65 used to be the norm. By the time I waited for my experience to give me the needed points to get 65, 75 became the norm. After multiple PTE attempts for an year, I have got the highest band and reached 75 points, by then 80 became the norm. Now, I am trying to get 5 points from my spouse and looks like by the time I get that even 80 would not be sufficient[actually it's already not sufficient]. I've spent way too much time, money and energy on this


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

lemxam said:


> I do not understand how it is psychically possible to get 90 points for an offshore candidate.


I was thinking about the same.. I don't have much knowledge of getting points with NAATI, but if you are a software engineer, one possibility to get 90 I believe is if you have a skilled spouse or you are a bachelor, and if you have 10years of work experience(with CSE or IT as your bachelors field), and if your age is less than 32


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> My sad story: Back then 65 used to be the norm. By the time I waited for my experience to give me the needed points to get 65, 75 became the norm. After multiple PTE attempts for an year, I have got the highest band and reached 75 points, by then 80 became the norm. Now, I am trying to get 5 points from my spouse and looks like by the time I get that even 80 would not be sufficient[actually it's already not sufficient]. I've spent way too much time, money and energy on this



You are not alone....travelling in the same boat. I know unofficially our journey already ended, still want to give last chance before November. So Just doing research if there is any other state apart from NSW accepting our ICT codes with these points (75). Please do let me know in-case you have any input on this.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> My sad story: Back then 65 used to be the norm. By the time I waited for my experience to give me the needed points to get 65, 75 became the norm. After multiple PTE attempts for an year, I have got the highest band and reached 75 points, by then 80 became the norm. Now, I am trying to get 5 points from my spouse and looks like by the time I get that even 80 would not be sufficient[actually it's already not sufficient]. I've spent way too much time, money and energy on this


Same story like me, I believe this story is most of married guys. Sad reality. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> I was thinking about the same.. I don't have much knowledge of getting points with NAATI, but if you are a software engineer, one possibility to get 90 I believe is if you have a skilled spouse or you are a bachelor, and if you have 10years of work experience(with CSE or IT as your bachelors field), and if your age is less than 32


Perfect English, Bachelor Degree, 8 years of experience, and less than 32 years old. This is the perfect case, when one started working right after graduation. And also skilled spouse. In other words, Australia wants you to be perfect in everything. Otherwise, no other offshore candidate is welcome anymore.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

lemxam said:


> Perfect English, Bachelor Degree, 8 years of experience, and less than 32 years old. This is the perfect case, when one started working right after graduation. And also skilled spouse. In other words, Australia wants you to be perfect in everything. Otherwise, no other offshore candidate is welcome anymore.


Not 8 years, 10 years of experience as they cut 2 years during evaluation!


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

My DOB is 01-Jun-1989, will my age get highest points till 31-May-*2022*? or only till 31-May-*2021*?
Any one know this precisely please?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

saravan_p said:


> My sad story: Back then 65 used to be the norm. By the time I waited for my experience to give me the needed points to get 65, 75 became the norm. After multiple PTE attempts for an year, I have got the highest band and reached 75 points, by then 80 became the norm. Now, I am trying to get 5 points from my spouse and looks like by the time I get that even 80 would not be sufficient[actually it's already not sufficient]. I've spent way too much time, money and energy on this


You are not alone, Sir.
I have been going all lengths possible since 2015 to compel this.
Every time I was just only 5 points short.
It's been an incredibly long bumpy journey for me and my family. It felt many times that we came about so close. But for the first time, it appears to be impossible to get an invitation with 75 points before Nov 16 and absolutely, Nov 16 will worsen the game for espoused folks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> My DOB is 01-Jun-1989, will my age get highest points till 31-May-*2022*? or only till 31-May-*2021*?
> Any one know this precisely please?


Till 31st May 2022

Cheers


----------



## open4highway (Aug 12, 2019)

So, 75-80 points are no good for Sydney dwellers right now? I have a telecom engineering background.


----------



## sbhajni (Aug 12, 2019)

*Waiting for 11 Aug Result*

When will the website update the results of the Aug 2019 round?
I'm 80 points 2611 ICT BA Category, submitted the EOI on 12th July.
Is it too much to expect an invite in this round?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sbhajni said:


> When will the website update the results of the Aug 2019 round?
> 
> I'm 80 points 2611 ICT BA Category, submitted the EOI on 12th July.
> 
> Is it too much to expect an invite in this round?


Around 21-27 August. .

With 100-200 invites, yes it's too much to expect as only people getting invites are with 85/90 points. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sbhajni (Aug 12, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Around 21-27 August. .
> 
> With 100-200 invites, yes it's too much to expect as only people getting invites are with 85/90 points.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Hi,
Thanks for your response, but is it really sending out just about a 100 invites this month?
I thought it's in thousands, no?
Sorry, if I'm misinformed.


----------



## sbhajni (Aug 12, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Around 21-27 August. .
> 
> With 100-200 invites, yes it's too much to expect as only people getting invites are with 85/90 points.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Looks like I wasn't clear earlier.
I was talking specifically about 189 subclass.
As per the website, it sent 1000 for 189 and 100 for 489, not 100 in all.

From an occupation ceiling of 2,587 - 79 issued invites last month with a cut-off score of 80.
Hence was feeling hopeful.

Thanks in advance for your reply. It was super helpful


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Around 21-27 August. .
> 
> With 100-200 invites, yes it's too much to expect as only people getting invites are with 85/90 points.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Even people with 85 points didn't receive invite. I believe 50 invite round not even 100 to be honest. Unless they decided to invite only 3-4 occupations.


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

Do nsw send invites to web developer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

Is their any chance of nsw inviting web developer ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rashwini said:


> Is their any chance of nsw inviting web developer ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s on their list
261212
But medium, so they should invite a few

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sbhajni said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your response, but is it really sending out just about a 100 invites this month?
> I thought it's in thousands, no?
> Sorry, if I'm misinformed.


Everyone was expecting it to be 1000-2000 due to the fact that on average it comes out as 1100 invites as per the new yearly quota and 2k as per last year but hardly 2-3 people reported the invite (usually 2-5%) report only. So this was very small round and now everyone is guessing that this trend of approximately 100 invites per month would continue till November until point changes happen. Maybe a way for DHA to force people to opt for 491/494 indirectly but this is all speculation. Let's see. This was 2nd month and in the next month it would be much clear. 



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sbhajni said:


> Looks like I wasn't clear earlier.
> I was talking specifically about 189 subclass.
> As per the website, it sent 1000 for 189 and 100 for 489, not 100 in all.
> 
> ...


Everyone was hoping that but in one profession 261313 one person with 80 pointer and 2 days gap from last drawn EOI didn't get the invite. Occupation ceiling is mostly useful for pro rata occupations where they actually fill the 70-80% of that ceiling though it's not necessary but in non pro rata occupation ceiling is just a reference where they may invite some or none. It's totally upto DHA. 489 was anomaly as well because this time 261313 got invited and that happened for 489 FS after 2016 September. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Everyone was expecting it to be 1000-2000 due to the fact that on average it comes out as 1100 invites as per the new yearly quota and 2k as per last year but hardly 2-3 people reported the invite (usually 2-5%) report only. So this was very small round and now everyone is guessing that this trend of approximately 100 invites per month would continue till November until point changes happen. Maybe a way for DHA to force people to opt for 491/494 indirectly but this is all speculation. Let's see. This was 2nd month and in the next month it would be much clear.


I agree that's probably what they're going for: have very small invitation rounds until the November change and then increase them a bit. This way the quota distribution at the end of the FY20 is more likely to reflect the Nov point changes.


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> I agree that's probably what they're going for: have very small invitation rounds until the November change and then increase them a bit. This way the quota distribution at the end of the FY20 is more likely to reflect the Nov point changes.




Don’t loose hopes everyone will get paid off for their efforts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crusher (Aug 13, 2019)

Hey guys,

I am not very much familiar with the format and posting for 1st time, so apology in advance for any error.

So, I got 190 (NSW) nomination on 2nd week of August 2019 for 261313.

I have 80 points ( 85 - NSW state nomination ) with EOI effective date of Mid June 2019

Should I wait for 189 for next round - 11 Sept 2019 or should I go forward and accept the 190 nomination.

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I think its a smart move made by the DHA. Its good that they are supporting single applicants. If you really think about it, usually single applicants come to AUS and pay anywhere to 80k to get a degree. They should have some advantage. Up until now, candidates with skilled spouses had an advantage, while single applicants were left behind. Now the playing field has been levelled. Think of it that way.


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

crusher said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am not very much familiar with the format and posting for 1st time, so apology in advance for any error.
> 
> ...


Buddy given the inconsistency in floating the 189 invites you can probably take this one and move on. Not sure what surprises DHA is going to give people as there is no update from their as to why their numbers are very low in August.

Probably wait till 22-23rd August for DHA to update their skill select August round details in their website. If they say that it was a technical glitch and hence the 189 invites were low in August , then wait for 189 invite but if there is no reason just apply for 190.

And as i know cost wise 189 is bit cheaper than 190 but still just go for 190 if you dont want to take a chance.

Just asking out of curiosity, are you currently working in NSW and if yes for how many years? Just thought of knowing if NSW has invited people based on English proficiency and their NSW experience.


----------



## Tanisha0704 (Aug 14, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> NB,
> Want' the current visa grant that you are talking is for last year? I assume DHA meant by invitation (primary and secondary) for each year. SO for this year it will be 18K invite (total). It cannot be said that grant after July'19 is part of 18K.
> So by this definition, they have to invite atleast 8000 people and process 18K visa as per their leisure. Correct?
> 
> ...



I highly doubt that DOHA will actually reach the full Quota. By the looks of it so far, it seems they don't want to grant 189 visas. Its hard to digest for all of us but feels thats a fact.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

crusher said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am not very much familiar with the format and posting for 1st time, so apology in advance for any error.
> 
> ...


If I were you I will go with 190
As your code I think you have lived and work in NSW for at least 1 year? 
Can you clarify if you receive invite in July and approve in August or invite in 2nd week of August?


----------



## crusher (Aug 13, 2019)

Chris.praveen said:


> Buddy given the inconsistency in floating the 189 invites you can probably take this one and move on. Not sure what surprises DHA is going to give people as there is no update from their as to why their numbers are very low in August.
> 
> Probably wait till 22-23rd August for DHA to update their skill select August round details in their website. If they say that it was a technical glitch and hence the 189 invites were low in August , then wait for 189 invite but if there is no reason just apply for 190.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate. Yes, I am working in NSW for 2 yrs now and my English score was 20 (PTE).


----------



## Tanisha0704 (Aug 14, 2019)

sanam2714 said:


> Don’t loose hopes everyone will get paid off for their efforts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I held this belief for a long long time. Now feels like their are no accounts maintained of your hard work and and good deeds. 

Had been working hard day and night for getting PR but all I got through this entire stressful journey was failure on top of failures. At current scenario 75 points seems like nothing at all, but all those people who had accrued them they had toiled day and night. God knows what sacrifices they made and at the end of the day they are told, no hope for you. Try going to some regional areas, which again would take around 4 to 5 years of their life from applying to finally getting PR. What about people who are worthy but unfortunately started their journey a little late.


----------



## Tanisha0704 (Aug 14, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> I think its a smart move made by the DHA. Its good that they are supporting single applicants. If you really think about it, usually single applicants come to AUS and pay anywhere to 80k to get a degree. They should have some advantage. Up until now, candidates with skilled spouses had an advantage, while single applicants were left behind. Now the playing field has been levelled. Think of it that way.


With no offence, but how can you say it is levelled? Whether single or a couple all of us pay same amount for fees and other living expenses, couples don't get any concession cards. Secondly, if skilled spouse were getting points that was because they had skills and also qualified language exam. It wasn't that they were getting points for doing nothing. However, now with new point system, singles are getting 10 points without doing nothing, absolutely nothing. I am not against them but because of this, point cut off will go really too high and think of those pour souls who cannot benefit from this scheme. Lets say they gained 1 year experience +ccl for 10 points and thats how they from 70 they came to 80. Now some single who haven't done anything of this sort will get 10 points without doing anything. 

from the single's perspective its a boon but from couples' perspective who don't have skilled spouse or don't have competent English its a curse. Had they known this point change system before, they would have planned something. But it came as a surprise.


----------



## Jay1987 (Aug 14, 2019)

crusher said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am not very much familiar with the format and posting for 1st time, so apology in advance for any error.
> 
> ...


Could you please tell us when did you receive the pre-invitation? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

crusher said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am not very much familiar with the format and posting for 1st time, so apology in advance for any error.
> 
> ...


No harm in waiting
Keep everything ready in the meantime
On 11th September, if you don’t get the invite under 189, submit the 190

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> I think its a smart move made by the DHA. Its good that they are supporting single applicants. If you really think about it, usually single applicants come to AUS and pay anywhere to 80k to get a degree. They should have some advantage. Up until now, candidates with skilled spouses had an advantage, while single applicants were left behind. Now the playing field has been levelled. Think of it that way.


With all respect, I have to add one point. 

One's occupational skill level should not be entangled with one's personal life, single or not.
You could argue that the immigration department made this policy from a quantity point of view, but from a general perspective, it is simply UNFAIR. If it is a skilled visa, it should mainly looks at skills. 10 points is huge for just being single and being single does not mean they have spent more money in Aus or they have higher skills at all.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

And it ain't as if they are going to remain single for ever.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> With all respect, I have to add one point.
> 
> One's occupational skill level should not be entangled with one's personal life, single or not.
> You could argue that the immigration department made this policy from a quantity point of view, but from a general perspective, it is simply UNFAIR. If it is a skilled visa, it should mainly looks at skills. 10 points is huge for just being single and being single does not mean they have spent more money in Aus or they have higher skills at all.


I think it would be fairer if single get 5p, same as couple who has competent english 5p. and couple with both skill assessment 10p. Now you are single you need not to do anything and you go above 5p for already extremely high system. Someone needs to scheduled over a year for a ccl test now they got 5p easily.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

*I disagree*



Tanisha0704 said:


> With no offence, but how can you say it is levelled? Whether single or a couple all of us pay same amount for fees and other living expenses, couples don't get any concession cards. Secondly, if skilled spouse were getting points that was because they had skills and also qualified language exam. It wasn't that they were getting points for doing nothing. However, now with new point system, singles are getting 10 points without doing nothing, absolutely nothing. I am not against them but because of this, point cut off will go really too high and think of those pour souls who cannot benefit from this scheme. Lets say they gained 1 year experience +ccl for 10 points and thats how they from 70 they came to 80. Now some single who haven't done anything of this sort will get 10 points without doing anything.
> 
> from the single's perspective its a boon but from couples' perspective who don't have skilled spouse or don't have competent English its a curse. Had they known this point change system before, they would have planned something. But it came as a surprise.



Are you serious? what do you mean the singles are getting points for nothing? 10 points aren't "reward" points for being single. It's just points to put single applicants who never even had the chance to compete against couples who had that 5 points edge as marriage should have never been a factor in ranking applicants. The new system puts single applicants (deemed skilled) on the same starting point as those with the skilled spouses but gives 5 points edge over those who have unskilled but English-competent spouses. At the end of the day, single applicants have to gain work experience themselves, sit the NAATI exam for themselves whereas for couples, only the applicant needs to do that and the spouse just needs a skills assessment and an English score. Rule out the singles who aren't going out of their ways to sit NAATI, doing professional year, gaining work experience because they're not the norm and will never get there anyway.

Now tell me what's so unfair about this new point system in the current 75-80 points pool.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> With all respect, I have to add one point.
> 
> One's occupational skill level should not be entangled with one's personal life, single or not.
> You could argue that the immigration department made this policy from a quantity point of view, but from a general perspective, it is simply UNFAIR. If it is a skilled visa, it should mainly looks at skills. 10 points is huge for just being single and being single does not mean they have spent more money in Aus or they have higher skills at all.


You're contradicting yourself. 

It's a skilled visa. Single applicants are deemed skilled. They're not getting 10 points for BEING single they are given 10 points because they should and should have always been ranked equally as any other applicants. The spouses should have never had the privilege of being granted a 189 visa just because they have skills and English competency. The government agenda is to reduce migrants. The government would much rather invite single applicants with "superior English" and "work experience". Do the married applicants' spouses require superior english and work experience? I don't think so. 

We're talking single applicants with 75-80 points here who has to sit NAATI CCL, gain work experience, complete a professional year, get a degree in Australia, have superior English. Tell me how this is unfair now


----------



## SindhuMN (Sep 25, 2018)

Any one received Invitation in August 2019, any chance invitation for 70 points?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

single4lyf said:


> You're contradicting yourself.
> 
> It's a skilled visa. Single applicants are deemed skilled. They're not getting 10 points for BEING single they are given 10 points because they should and should have always been ranked equally as any other applicants. The spouses should have never had the privilege of being granted a 189 visa just because they have skills and English competency. The government agenda is to reduce migrants. The government would much rather invite single applicants with "superior English" and "work experience". Do the married applicants' spouses require superior english and work experience? I don't think so.
> 
> We're talking single applicants with 75-80 points here who has to sit NAATI CCL, gain work experience, complete a professional year, get a degree in Australia, have superior English. Tell me how this is unfair now


Please don't get it personal mate. I didn't mean to start a fight or anything. I am not saying singles should not get points. I am saying that 

1) skill levels should not be impacted hugely by marriage status especially this is a skilled visa. I think more points should be added to work experience which can determine although partially one's skill level. Previously a skilled spouse could get 5 points and these ppl can simply apply for 189 themselves anyway (except if they couldn't reach 55) during the time when 60 pointers can easily get invited. Does singles feel left out during that period? maybe and this is what your point comes from.

2) I should've stated this point in my previous post. More importantly, in previous immigration department policies and history, bringing family is eligible for almost all other visas without issue just extra cost. Because the government recognises that family is an important part of one's life. It is a humane move for a good government to do that.

3) This issue becomes highly sensitive because now they want to cut down number. I mean it is reasonable in a way however by adding weights on spouse skill surely is going to stir the nerves of many people. Considering the highly competitive 189 system now, adding 5 or 0 points for partner's not having skill or just English only vs adding 10 points for single suddenly becomes very stressful for those who are already lagging behind. Those who had an unskilled and non english speaking spouse in a way, get penalised. Meanwhile in my point 2) bringing family should be recognised. 

I understand your point and I also hope you understand my point. We just come from different perspectives. There is no need to be angry or personal. We all play by the rules set out by the immigration department at this stage of our life. Being fair or not is always an interesting topic to discuss over. I also hope this forum is open for free speech on issues that like.


----------



## Tanisha0704 (Aug 14, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> My sad story: Back then 65 used to be the norm. By the time I waited for my experience to give me the needed points to get 65, 75 became the norm. After multiple PTE attempts for an year, I have got the highest band and reached 75 points, by then 80 became the norm. Now, I am trying to get 5 points from my spouse and looks like by the time I get that even 80 would not be sufficient[actually it's already not sufficient]. I've spent way too much time, money and energy on this



After reading your story, I felt that you are narrating my story. I can feel for you, the amount of hard work and dedication we invested in this project are turning to ashes and the irony is that we cannot do anything. Nothing is in our hands, if we try to increase experience all other things such as NAATI, PTE, Assessment all expires. Don't know what to do


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> Are you serious? what do you mean the singles are getting points for nothing? 10 points aren't "reward" points for being single. It's just points to put single applicants who never even had the chance to compete against couples who had that 5 points edge as marriage should have never been a factor in ranking applicants. The new system puts single applicants (deemed skilled) on the same starting point as those with the skilled spouses but gives 5 points edge over those who have unskilled but English-competent spouses. At the end of the day, single applicants have to gain work experience themselves, sit the NAATI exam for themselves whereas for couples, only the applicant needs to do that and the spouse just needs a skills assessment and an English score. Rule out the singles who aren't going out of their ways to sit NAATI, doing professional year, gaining work experience because they're not the norm and will never get there anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me what's so unfair about this new point system in the current 75-80 points pool.


What is fair for one is always unfair for another. So don't really see the point of this debate.

Come November singles can rejoice. It is what it is. And everyone should move on.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sankerkd (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi all.
I am in a similar situation as most of the others here. Got 75 points with eoi of 4th mar 2019. 261312 developer. 8+ years of experience and 20 points in english. Was very hopeful to get aan invite in mar round but going with the last round numbers my hopes are diminishing. I have few queries
1) is there any chance to get an invite with 75 points before my eoi expires on may 2020. I will be gaining 5 more partner points in nov 2019.
2) couple of days i lodged 190 for victoria with 80 points. Can i be hopeful of getting an invite . What are my chances. Also of the 8 plus years of experience, 5 are in UK. Will That help in anyway

Thanks


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Well let me explain.

Single applicants like myself came to Australia, paid around$80k to get a degree, did odd jobs for more than 2 years while studying, did professional year by spending an additional 10-15k and an additional year, prepared and got max English score to get a point score of 75 (without single points). After all this how can you say that the playing field is not level. They are not simply giving 10 points to single applicants. As per the existing point system, applicants with spouses get an additional 5 points for being skilled and demonstrating minimum English. Single applicants don’t have a chance to get that additional points. And applicants with spouses take away an invite meant for singles, even when spouses have minimum English. 

Applicants with spouses are often overseas applicants who never came to Australia and spend any money in the Australian economy. Giving 10 points to single applicants while giving the same points to married folk is totally justifiable. Basically DHA is saying that single applicants ought to have the same chance as partnered applicants. 

I can totally agree that applicants with spouses be given 10 additional points only if they are skilled and have maximum English score. In my personal opinion, if spouses don’t have excellent English, they are a tier below single applicants with excellent English and thus take away an invite meant for single applicants. It’s called an independent skilled visa for a reason. It’s not called skilled just because you married a skilled person visa.


----------



## ninjatalli (Jan 27, 2019)

I think we are overthinking this new rule wrt single/couple. Earlier there were no (public) constraints wrt to the immigrants through the point system, so the system allowed access to both single and couples; and encouraged couples where both individuals were skilled - enabling two working individuals (and potential tax payers) to migrate. Over the last 18 months, the # of applicants has skyrocketed allowing the immigration to be more picky, plus there's more noise in the public (wrt jobs, etc); so now they have made it a level field for all. 

Also we don't know what's happening in the background; could be that there's been lobbying against bringing spouses that aren't that skilled (like the noise against H4 visa in the US), and hence additional points for being single.

So let's accept the decision as it is and see how things materialize.

The real question is what happens to the 'singles' (who get the convert) that eventually would later want to marry; does the policy change wrt to that?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> Well let me explain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For everyone it's justified. Actually balance is when same profile onshore or offshore gets same points. For spending dollars to get Australian degree gives 5 extra points? Professional points gives another 5 points. Offshore can't get any of it so they have to compensate it with higher experience points which often results into less age points. If English criteria is the main issue it could always be increased to proficient or something similar. Skilled partner means someone is working and would have good English anyway. Worst case they have 0-2 years experience and for many it's 2-10 years experience. Single spends thousands of dollars in study while skilled partner can also contribute by working and bringing dollars for economy and paying taxes. They might be free loaders at times but at other times they might be working and paying taxes too. Why does everyone assume that skilled partner would be sitting at home. People with partner does consume on average 1.6-2.1 invites which may sound to ridiculous to singles because they don't get invite 

For single overall having 10 points is positive as well as negative. Why ? Because if you opt for marriage you would have to spend $8-10k to bring your partner to AU and wait time is 18-24 months. Is that reasonable? For many it won't be unless you have good amount of money and patience. Who would lose more or benefit from these changes in November? Singles? Married? No it's DHA. You are basically getting in or getting permission to stay after study and basically gonna spend more dollars for your partner to bring them onshore or either marry with some citizen or PR and spending marriage money in Australia. Bringing only single means often less experience which means people can agree to start job at less pay and similar for married folks who would start first job at less amount to what they were expecting for their experience. 

Comparison of single or married is not justified unless both have same profiles and same point doesn't make anyone the same. Singles mean younger which have less ties and can settle there for good and easy to adopt but older folks less flexible. Having said that there are exceptions offcourse in all categories. Only thing matter is $$$ whoever brings it more and that's what DHA is doing. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## muffin11 (Jan 12, 2019)

crusher said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am not very much familiar with the format and posting for 1st time, so apology in advance for any error.
> 
> ...


Hi crusher,

I'm in a very similar situation, I got an NSW pre-invite in July end. I also have 80 points (224711) DoE mid June for 189. Was almost not going to submit for nomination as I was fairly certain of a 189 invite in the August round. Since the window was just 14 days (and ending before 11 Aug), finally decided to go ahead and really glad I did that cos of the Aug round situation.

So if you can spare the AUD300, I would suggest going ahead with it while you wait for the 189 round, since there is so much uncertainty.

If you have done that already and received the approval, then you could wait until the Sep round and then lodge your visa application, which is what I'm planning to do as well.


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Was your 80 points including state?


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

I have 75 points and have applied for state nomination for Network Administrator. Which comes to 75+5. Can you please tell me whether thats enough or should i go for Naati.
Thank you


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

*you hit the nail on the head*



single4lyf said:


> Are you serious? what do you mean the singles are getting points for nothing? 10 points aren't "reward" points for being single. It's just points to put single applicants who never even had the chance to compete against couples who had that 5 points edge as marriage should have never been a factor in ranking applicants. The new system puts single applicants (deemed skilled) on the same starting point as those with the skilled spouses but gives 5 points edge over those who have unskilled but English-competent spouses. At the end of the day, single applicants have to gain work experience themselves, sit the NAATI exam for themselves whereas for couples, only the applicant needs to do that and the spouse just needs a skills assessment and an English score. Rule out the singles who aren't going out of their ways to sit NAATI, doing professional year, gaining work experience because they're not the norm and will never get there anyway.
> 
> Now tell me what's so unfair about this new point system in the current 75-80 points pool.


I do agree with you! always wondered how is it fair more than half of SKILLED 189/190 VISA go to partners that would be at the tail of the queue if they applied themselves! Or sometimes (most of the time?) UNSKILLED partners!! 
I think gov should a bit stricter on skills assessments for partners as well : 10pt only if you are at the same level of point as you primary partner!! this would be even fairer.


----------



## muffin11 (Jan 12, 2019)

Najam1112, 
80 points was for 189, 85 for 190 NSW.
Sorry I'm not aware of the details of your job code, availability and additional criteria details for NSW etc. So cannot comment.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Exactly. Well said. 10 points should only be given to partners if they have skill assessment and maximum English score. Otherwise how are they better than single candidates having skill assessment and max English score?


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

To add to my post above, at this stage, the competition is between single applicants with max English score and married applicants with partner points. So it only looks fair if the said partners exhibit skill and max English score. This is the only scenario that warrants invites being given to spouses which could have gone to singles. It’s not warranted if those invites go to spouses that don’t have excellent English, meaning at par with singles with excellent English.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> Tanisha0704 said:
> 
> 
> > With no offence, but how can you say it is levelled? Whether single or a couple all of us pay same amount for fees and other living expenses, couples don't get any concession cards. Secondly, if skilled spouse were getting points that was because they had skills and also qualified language exam. It wasn't that they were getting points for doing nothing. However, now with new point system, singles are getting 10 points without doing nothing, absolutely nothing. I am not against them but because of this, point cut off will go really too high and think of those pour souls who cannot benefit from this scheme. Lets say they gained 1 year experience +ccl for 10 points and thats how they from 70 they came to 80. Now some single who haven't done anything of this sort will get 10 points without doing anything.
> ...


 I disagree .
Your mixing up Australian study requirements, professional year to the points awarded for being single. PY and Au study requirements will earn 10 points for married folks as well as those who are single .
keeping the other factors aside somebody who is applying along with a skilled partner will need to be given more points than an applicant who is single.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OP2 said:


> I disagree .
> Your mixing up Australian study requirements, professional year to the points awarded for being single. PY and Au study requirements will earn 10 points for married folks as well as those who are single .
> keeping the other factors aside somebody who is applying along with a skilled partner will need to be given more points than an applicant who is single.


What’s the guarantee that the skilled partner will work ?

Cheers


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Post deleted 🤭🤭🤭


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

NB said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree .
> ...


Given that the wages in Australia adjusted for cost of living is quite low , the probability of the spouse working is very high ! What's the guarantee that a single applicant ended up getting a PR because of the additional points will have a "skilled" spouse in the future who is going to work and pay taxes ?


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

OP2 said:


> I disagree .
> Your mixing up Australian study requirements, professional year to the points awarded for being single. PY and Au study requirements will earn 10 points for married folks as well as those who are single .
> keeping the other factors aside somebody who is applying along with a skilled partner will need to be given more points than an applicant who is single.


I agree with OP2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Agreed with OP2. I have a skilled spouse, we both work and pay tax, and *the amount of tax* that we pay together is even higher than average income of an Australian. So, you choose, who is better? Me with my skilled spouse or 2 skilled singles?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

It's simple, DHA is saying if your partner does not have the required skills and English competency, you will be penalized for bringing them to the country.

International students have long struggled with points because of limited work opportunities on graduate visa. If companies were willing to hire graduate visa holders it would've been easier for them to gain 5 points of Australian experience thus matching Offshore applicants on points scale. As it stands that's not the case and international students wander around doing professional year and what not for pts rather than focusing on their careers. Then after years of struggle they do end up getting residency (through 489 etc.), but sacrifice their career, eventually working in retail and other jobs. I've seen far too many people ending up on this road.

With most international students being single, this new rule is a ray of hope. Wish it had happened a year back when I was struggling to increase my points.

Fair or not, I personally could not have been more happier for the thousands of fellow single international students and welcome this change whole-heatedly.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I think its a smart move made by the DHA. Its good that they are supporting single applicants. If you really think about it, usually single applicants come to AUS and pay anywhere to 80k to get a degree. They should have some advantage. Up until now, candidates with skilled spouses had an advantage, while single applicants were left behind. Now the playing field has been leveled. Think of it that way.


Can't agree more!


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

To be very clear, at this moment it's not about if your spouse will work or not. DHA doesn't keep track of your occupational preferences after you get PR. Anyone who says otherwise is misinformed and wrong.

DHA uses data that it collects during visa applications to make decisions like changing the points test. During the past few years, DHA has noticed that a Majority of skilled visa's, especially 189, goes to applicants with spouses (that's why the number is as high as 1.6-2.1). DHA is fine with that happening. But they are not fine when these visa's are taken up by spouses that are not skilled or even have basic English. And they have noticed a majority of spouses to be this way. That's why they have stepped in and changed the point system to make it equally fair for singles. 

If anybody says it's an advantage for singles, they are wrong. It just levels the playing field. If singles are not skilled and doesn't have excellent English, they won't get the visa either way, because of the tight competition nowadays. Why is it unfair for spouses to be asked of the same? To have skill and good English ( at least they are only asking for good English, not excellent English,compared to the singles who need it to secure an invite- this still means that candidates with spouses do have some advantage when it comes to english) 

Either way, no offence to anybody, the only people who are causing a huge fuss about the point change are the applicants with spouses that are not skilled or don't have adequate english. They are the only folk that goes on about how unfair it is for them and how singles have an advantage. Candidates having skilled spouses are doing whatever they can as we speak to get pte done and assess their spouse's qualifications.

It's only natural that candidates who can't show all applicants on a visa have skill and english be left behind. That's all that's happening and there is nothing unfair about it. So stop hating on the new system and try doing some work like pte or an additional course that puts you back in the running


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

And as a counter argument, the DHA doesn't want spouses to work odd jobs and pay taxes. They want the applicant and their spouse to contribute by doing a SKILLED job. That's why it's called a skilled visa. That's why they are asking for spouses to be skilled, rather than spouses having the physical ability to do normal jobs.
I hope this clears up the whole 'my partner can work and pay taxes even though he/she is not skilled' argument. Again, the main reason for visa's like 189 is not bring in labourers that can work and pay taxes, it's to improve the economy by bringing in SKILLED workers and have them work in a SKILLED job thereby improving the economy.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> And as a counter argument, the DHA doesn't want spouses to work odd jobs and pay taxes. They want the applicant and their spouse to contribute by doing a SKILLED job. That's why it's called a skilled visa. That's why they are asking for spouses to be skilled, rather than spouses having the physical ability to do normal jobs.
> I hope this clears up the whole 'my partner can work and pay taxes even though he/she is not skilled' argument. Again, the main reason for visa's like 189 is not bring in labourers that can work and pay taxes, it's to improve the economy by bringing in SKILLED workers and have them work in a SKILLED job thereby improving the economy.


I can't agree more! I still think that even the new point system isn't fair enough! UNSKILLED partners should never get a SKILLED VISA 189/190...that it!!
I've been voicing this up since years, and finally DHA took some actions but there is still more to do to get the system fair. Next step to remove completely UNSKILLED partners from 189/190 pool, and put them on some other specific partner visa that they should apply to once their primary get the PR.
Seriously we are hearing here 45000 high skilled ppl brought this year blablabla total BS, more than half are partners with no skills and the other half (primary "highly skilled") struggle to get a job ===> 25% are jobless after 1st year. Clearly there is room for improvement.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Only people who are going to keep complaining about the new points system are people whose partners are unable to get positive skills assessment and / or English points.

All others are either indifferent or pretty happy about this change.

Either way, it is what it is, you gotta work your way around the system and get those points however way you can, irrespective of the circumstances.


----------



## DashBoard (Aug 12, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> To be very clear, at this moment it's not about if your spouse will work or not. DHA doesn't keep track of your occupational preferences after you get PR. Anyone who says otherwise is misinformed and wrong.
> 
> DHA uses data that it collects during visa applications to make decisions like changing the points test. During the past few years, DHA has noticed that a Majority of skilled visa's, especially 189, goes to applicants with spouses (that's why the number is as high as 1.6-2.1). DHA is fine with that happening. But they are not fine when these visa's are taken up by spouses that are not skilled or even have basic English. And they have noticed a majority of spouses to be this way. That's why they have stepped in and changed the point system to make it equally fair for singles.
> 
> ...


Finally, the truth has been spoken.

I don't think applicants with a skilled partner would get any disadvantage as they will be on as same priority as singles. Moreover, making applicants prioritized according to their skill level and English has opened everyone a fair game. 

Personally, I don't believe that the fact of being married should not leave someone behind. But if someone who does not have any satisfactory English or skill yet obtain the visa by beating out someone who is more qualified, then it's not the fairest way. 

If they still want to hang on the game, they can always get some qualifications and improve their English and they will be prioritized by the system.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

The new norm in sub-continent region especially in case of arrange marriages, will be to find a partner who has qualification on MLTSSL


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

My cousin's 485 is coming to an end next month and she hasn't received an invite (70 points non-pro rata occupation). She initially did a Masters degree. 

What are her chances of getting another student visa (for a second Masters degree) if she decides to stay in Australia on a student visa while waiting for an invite?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ozlife said:


> My cousin's 485 is coming to an end next month and she hasn't received an invite (70 points non-pro rata occupation). She initially did a Masters degree.
> 
> What are her chances of getting another student visa (for a second Masters degree) if she decides to stay in Australia on a student visa while waiting for an invite?


Whats the occupation? If case I strong and new master degree is relevant the chances are high otherwise it can be rejected as well. So totally depends on the case officer.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

ozlife said:


> My cousin's 485 is coming to an end next month and she hasn't received an invite (70 points non-pro rata occupation). She initially did a Masters degree.
> 
> What are her chances of getting another student visa (for a second Masters degree) if she decides to stay in Australia on a student visa while waiting for an invite?


U can get a visa when CO is convinced it's a qualification that's going to contribute to ur existing profile / carreer.

I know 2 mates, 1 whose 2nd student visa was approved and one whose was rejected. The rejection was becoz the masters was in different field and CO wasn't satisfied that he was adhering to the temporary entrant genuine student clause.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> The new norm in sub-continent region especially in case of arrange marriages, will be to find a partner who has qualification on MLTSSL


On the contrary, now that there's no incentive to get married (as before people used to get 5 points), people would rather remain single until they get PR.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> hamza-93 said:
> 
> 
> > The new norm in sub-continent region especially in case of arrange marriages, will be to find a partner who has qualification on MLTSSL
> ...


Finding a partner post 32 is a tough proposition 🙂 plus you will have to wait 18months -2 years after paying 8000$


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> On the contrary, now that there's no incentive to get married (as before people used to get 5 points), people would rather remain single until they get PR.


Getting those 5 points wasn't easy, it was a challenging task that's very few people used to get 5 points. People will still try to avoid to go through the painful process of getting partner visa with 20 months processing time along with 8k application fee.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> Getting those 5 points wasn't easy, it was a challenging task that's very few people used to get 5 points. People will still try to avoid to go through the painful process of getting partner visa with 20 months processing time along with 8k application fee.


For a single person waiting to see it through and getting that 10 pts I reckon makes more sense than trying to find a spouse with occupation in MTSSL and competent English.

I mean what - R u going to first check his/her occupation (that's easy part) and then if its in MTSSL. Then r u gona ask the to-be-partner if he/she is good in English and/or if he/she can give English test before marriage? So u can marry him/her based on that? Haha


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

so how is this fair to Australian citizen ?

- Aussie should go through hell and pay his a$$ to get his partner onshore, with some dodgy partner visa (billion conditions)
- Offshore use PR loophole and get their partner at half price and wait annnnd with SKILLED 189/190 visa (no condition and for life, if they separate, Australia end up with the hot potato)

Gracious world gone mad...


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

berriberri said:


> so how is this fair to Australian citizen ?
> 
> - Aussie should go through hell and pay his a$$ to get his partner onshore, with some dodgy partner visa (billion conditions)
> - Offshore use PR loophole and get their partner at half price and wait annnnd with SKILLED 189/190 visa (no condition and for life, if they separate, Australia end up with the hot potato)
> ...


A very valid point. Australians have no other option or loophole to exploit. Those poor souls have to go thru the expensive $8000 cost 2 years duration process to get their partners to Australia.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> The partners visa process is expensive and time consuming but for a single person waiting to see it through and getting that 10 pts I reckon makes more sense than trying to find a spouse with occupation in MTSSL and competent English.
> 
> I mean what - R u going to first check his/her occupation (that's easy part) and then if its in MTSSL. Then r u gona ask the to-be-partner if he/she is good in English and/or if he/she can give English test before marriage? So u can marry him/her based on that? Haha



haha that's why my initial comment was meant to be sarcastic


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

berriberri said:


> I can't agree more! I still think that even the new point system isn't fair enough! UNSKILLED partners should never get a SKILLED VISA 189/190...that it!!
> I've been voicing this up since years, and finally DHA took some actions but there is still more to do to get the system fair. Next step to remove completely UNSKILLED partners from 189/190 pool, and put them on some other specific partner visa that they should apply to once their primary get the PR.
> Seriously we are hearing here 45000 high skilled ppl brought this year blablabla total BS, more than half are partners with no skills and the other half (primary "highly skilled") struggle to get a job ===> 25% are jobless after 1st year. Clearly there is room for improvement.


Then in future, they should not give spouse visa for those who are unskilled. That makes the system perfect. It's not singles alone, everyone is working hard to get the points. so stop fighting fair or unfair.. and work hard..


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> haha that's why my initial comment was meant to be sarcastic


Lol I gave a literal interpretation


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

berriberri said:


> so how is this fair to Australian citizen ?
> 
> - Aussie should go through hell and pay his a$$ to get his partner onshore, with some dodgy partner visa (billion conditions)
> - Offshore use PR loophole and get their partner at half price and wait annnnd with SKILLED 189/190 visa (no condition and for life, if they separate, Australia end up with the hot potato)
> ...


The point is valid. Why this is linked with the 189 visa. It has to be changing rules in partner visa. It's like I struggle and u too get struggle.. it just feels like sadistic thought..


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> Then in future, they should not give spouse visa for those who are unskilled. That makes the system perfect. It's not singles alone, everyone is working hard to get the points. so stop fighting fair or unfair.. and work hard..


It might sound like a very Trumpy view but I agree, unskilled spouses should play no part in skilled visa and if included should be penalized for taking another skilled aspirants spot.

This is just a small person's view, let the great good prevail. everyone is working and and trying to make their life and their family's life better. We try to do the best with what we have, sometimes it's not enough.

Fair or not fair, it is what it is, let this debate rest.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> Ksvr said:
> 
> 
> > Then in future, they should not give spouse visa for those who are unskilled. That makes the system perfect. It's not singles alone, everyone is working hard to get the points. so stop fighting fair or unfair.. and work hard..
> ...


Unskilled spouses play no role in the immigration process even in the current system right ?


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> The point is valid. Why this is linked with the 189 visa. It has to be changing rules in partner visa. It's like I struggle and u too get struggle.. it just feels like sadistic thought..


hmmm I need a translator here! Can anyone make sense of what this gentlemen tryin to say?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

berriberri said:


> hmmm I need a translator here! Can anyone make sense of what this gentlemen tryin to say?


I think what he's saying is that (DHA) including partner to 189 process has made it a struggle for everyone.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> I think what he's saying is that (DHA) including partner to 189 process has made it a struggle for everyone.


ah I see so "sadistic thought" he is referring to is from gov! but again no it isn't, we thrive in a fair system where everybody is treated equally and bring the best genuinely skilled people here..

it is a clear matter of fairness and i come from a county where Equality is in our national motto. Through the years, I met several unskilled partners holding 189/190 and this year while trying to help a skilled friend get his 189 I was shocked how the system is congested, unfair and absolutely a big lie to australian citizen who are promoting their skilled immigration ...


----------



## Superga89 (Aug 15, 2019)

What are the chances of an RN with 80 points and DOE of june 21 2019 getting invited this year?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

berriberri said:


> ah I see so "sadistic thought" he is referring to is from gov! but again no it isn't, we thrive in a fair system where everybody is treated equally and bring the best genuinely skilled people here..
> 
> it is a clear matter of fairness and i come from a county where Equality is in our national motto. Through the years, I met several unskilled partners holding 189/190 and this year while trying to help a skilled friend get his 189 I was shocked how the system is congested, unfair and absolutely a big lie to australian citizen who are promoting their skilled immigration ...


I totally agree with you on the point of bringing genuinely skilled people to the country will benefit Australia generally. However I am afraid you cannot just see "skills" without seeing the people or human. Family is an importantly part of many people's life. When you say unskilled spouse, I am wondering are you also saying unskilled children, dependent, or even parents. Since I presume you would reckon parent visa is a big hazard too. 

You also completely ignored the contribution from immigrants to the country since its beginning, skilled or not. Also whether an deemed "skilled" immigrant can thrive in Australia is determined by a lot of other factors, not just his or her skills. We know that in many cases skilled immigrant could not continue doing what they are good at. But this does not hamper them from contributing to this country in many ways.

What I put it here is probably beyond the scope of this forum. Feel free to ignore me or delete my post. No harms done. Just feel obligated to say something.

cheers,


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Superga89 said:


> What are the chances of an RN with 80 points and DOE of june 21 2019 getting invited this year?


According to iscah, it will be Oct 2019 if they take 1000 each month from Sep.

https://www.iscah.com/august-2019-estimates-may-get-189-invite/


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> I totally agree with you on the point of bringing genuinely skilled people to the country will benefit Australia generally. However I am afraid you cannot just see "skills" without seeing the people or human. Family is an importantly part of many people's life. When you say unskilled spouse, I am wondering are you also saying unskilled children, dependent, or even parents. Since I presume you would reckon parent visa is a big hazard too.
> 
> You also completely ignored the contribution from immigrants to the country since its beginning, skilled or not. Also whether an deemed "skilled" immigrant can thrive in Australia is determined by a lot of other factors, not just his or her skills. We know that in many cases skilled immigrant could not continue doing what they are good at. But this does not hamper them from contributing to this country in many ways.
> 
> ...


I think you are missing the point here! Skilled visa should go to skilled people only and the system should be fair, no privilege to couples!! If you are surgeon, it doesnt make your partner a doctor! 

Children, spouses, parents or any other relative should not get in the mix! there are other visas for these categories, visas that aussies seek when bringing a partner or relatives born offshore and not citizen. Why skilled immigrant should be be treated better than citizens ?? 

I have no problem with highly skilled person to get his PR (himself) and then apply to bring his wife and 4 children after to live with him, going through the same process and fees as the citizens of this country.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

berriberri said:


> I think you are missing the point here! Skilled visa should go to skilled people only and the system should be fair, no privilege to couples!! If you are surgeon, it doesnt make your partner a doctor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your last para is how it should have been. 
Folks should be given a PR based on skill and they can bring their dependents on other visas.

But Giving 10 extra points to singles for merely being single defeats the whole point of a skill based visa  I don't see anyone talk about this..

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I already talked about this in detail in my previous posts.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I can’t believe people still think singles get 10 points for just being single. How much explanation has to be given


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I canâ€™t believe people still think singles get 10 points for just being single. How much explanation has to be given


Well either way, the reality is singles are going to get 10 points to bring them to same level as people with partners. People can keep moaning and complaining how unfair it is but it’s happening. The intelligent ones will quickly adapt to the change and find alternative means to get to the top of the ladder, others will keep complaining.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kamskans said:


> Your last para is how it should have been.
> Folks should be given a PR based on skill and they can bring their dependents on other visas.
> 
> But Giving 10 extra points to singles for merely being single defeats the whole point of a skill based visa  I don't see anyone talk about this..
> ...


Running in circles are we


----------



## K.a11 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi Guys,

When do you think a chemical engineer with 80 point (eoi submitted on 8th of august) will be invited for 189? Is it possible to be invited with this point? 
Thanks


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> I canâ€™t believe people still think singles get 10 points for just being single. How much explanation has to be given


Don't the points system state that - if one is single they get additional 10 points  what more has to be debated on this one? By merely being single one gets additional 10.

Every other point apart from age is earned through a demonstration of one skill or another.

Anyway there is no point discussing further. The point system is what it is. What is fair for some would seem unfair to others. So moving on...


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

K.a11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When do you think a chemical engineer with 80 point (eoi submitted on 8th of august) will be invited for 189? Is it possible to be invited with this point?
> Thanks


Given how DHA has invited 1000 in July and only 100 in August, no one can predict invites well. If there was a pattern in inviting prediction would be relatively easy.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

So if we can all agree that 189 is a skilled visa, and you have to demonstrate skill, then why are partners being granted the same visa. When this happens, actually skilled people don't get invited. 

So the answer to the question why single applicants gets 10 points is this. The DHA doesn't want to give 189 visa's to people who are not skilled (ie partners in most cases). They dont want people who are skilled to be disadvantaged because a large number of these visa's go to unskilled partners. That's it. Plain and simple.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> So if we can all agree that 189 is a skilled visa, and you have to demonstrate skill, then why are partners being granted the same visa. When this happens, actually skilled people don't get invited.
> 
> So the answer to the question why single applicants gets 10 points is this. The DHA doesn't want to give 189 visa's to people who are not skilled (ie partners in most cases). They dont want people who are skilled to be disadvantaged because a large number of these visa's go to unskilled partners. That's it. Plain and simple.


Keeping all else equal the correct logic to be followed was
Skilled Couple > singles> married folks with "unskilled" spouse


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

The other argument of spending thousands of $$$ to get Au education and PY is compensated by the way of additional 10 points. Somebody rightly pointed out here that the for the immigration program to be successful Family is a vital piece in the scheme of things.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't agree with you on that point. Consider a scenario where a single applicant and an applicant with a partner apply with the same point. If it comes down to skill, the partner might be skilled, but does not guarantee that the partner's english is better than the single applicant's. Also, the single applicant might have way more experience than the partner on the other visa application. In such a case, giving an invite to a person with lower standard of english and lesser experience might cause the single applicant with excellent English and more experience to lose his or her chance. This scenario becomes more and more plausible when every applicant with a partner gets Priority processing and singles will be eventually left without an invite. That's why they have the same priority in processing.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Here’s an extract from Iscah’s analysis -

“In short what DHA are saying is that if you have a partner on your application they are potentially taking away an invitation that could have gone to another single highly skilled applicant. So your partner had better have skills or at least good english language ability. I am not saying this is fair, but it is the clear message DHA are giving here.”


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I don't agree with you on that point. Consider a scenario where a single applicant and an applicant with a partner apply with the same point. If it comes down to skill, the partner might be skilled, but does not guarantee that the partner's english is better than the single applicant's. Also, the single applicant might have way more experience than the partner on the other visa application. In such a case, giving an invite to a person with lower standard of english and lesser experience might cause the single applicant with excellent English and more experience to lose his or her chance. This scenario becomes more and more plausible when every applicant with a partner gets Priority processing and singles will be eventually left without an invite. That's why they have the same priority in processing.


We are just gona go in circles.

At the end of the day DHA at last did something positive and helpful for majority of the people and made their PR journey a bit easier. I’m happy with that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Here’s an extract from Iscah’s analysis -
> 
> “In short what DHA are saying is that if you have a partner on your application they are potentially taking away an invitation that could have gone to another single highly skilled applicant. So your partner had better have skills or at least good english language ability. I am not saying this is fair, but it is the clear message DHA are giving here.”


This is also flawed
Nothing stops a single from marrying an unskilled lady with even zero English
They are bound to give her a visa under existing laws. Just pay vac2 fees are you are done 
So once again you are stuck with only one skilled person occupying 2 slots

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Pathpk said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s an extract from Iscah’s analysis -
> ...


Exactly . There is nothing that prevents the current set of single applicants to marry somebody who is "unskilled" and can't speak a word of English. 
The proposed November changes is akin to a system giving 100% marks to a student who is supposed to sit for an exam few year down the line where as those who have already written the exam should have cleared the exam with 100 marks. But, I do agree the English language barrier for the spouse in both PTE/IELTS needs to be higher and the work experience can be raised to a minimum of 5 years


----------



## Sankerkd (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi all.
I am in a similar situation as most of the others here. Got 75 points with eoi of 4th mar 2019. 261312 developer. 8+ years of experience and 20 points in english. Was very hopeful to get aan invite in mar round but going with the last round numbers my hopes are diminishing. I have few queries 1) is there any chance to get an invite with 75 points before my eoi expires on may 2020. I will be gaining 5 more partner points in nov 2019. 2) couple of days i lodged 190 for victoria with 80 points. Can i be hopeful of getting an invite . What are my chances. Also of the 8 plus years of experience, 5 are in UK. Will That help in anyway Thanks


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Exactly . There is nothing that prevents the current set of single applicants to marry somebody who is "unskilled" and can't speak a word of English.
> The proposed November changes is akin to a system giving 100% marks to a student who is supposed to sit for an exam few year down the line where as those who have already written the exam should have cleared the exam with 100 marks. But, I do agree the English language barrier for the spouse in both PTE/IELTS needs to be higher and the work experience can be raised to a minimum of 5 years


I don't think it's about stopping the partners from spouses in any way. Couples were able to get 5 pts very easily before. For example, if a spouse with say civil engg degree can get +ve skills assessment based on the degree and readily help the partner gain 5 extra points. Singles had no chance to level this out and increase their 5 pts so easily. Now with the new system couples will lose this undue advantage, skilled or unskilled spouse alike. So now, 2 skilled individuals on one application are equivalent to 1 single application which I believe is very fair, and should have been the way all along.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Sankerkd said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am in a similar situation as most of the others here. Got 75 points with eoi of 4th mar 2019. 261312 developer. 8+ years of experience and 20 points in english. Was very hopeful to get aan invite in mar round but going with the last round numbers my hopes are diminishing. I have few queries 1) is there any chance to get an invite with 75 points before my eoi expires on may 2020. I will be gaining 5 more partner points in nov 2019. 2) couple of days i lodged 190 for victoria with 80 points. Can i be hopeful of getting an invite . What are my chances. Also of the 8 plus years of experience, 5 are in UK. Will That help in anyway Thanks


1- as of now it's very difficult. Next round would give the further clarity on the situation.

2- Victoria is famous for taking their time to invite the top candidates. So they may or may not invite you. It's totally luck. No one can predict this. 

3- no, it won't help. All experience outside Australia is same. So UK specific experience doesn't help in anyway. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

OP2 said:


> Exactly . There is nothing that prevents the current set of single applicants to marry somebody who is "unskilled" and can't speak a word of English.
> The proposed November changes is akin to a system giving 100% marks to a student who is supposed to sit for an exam few year down the line where as those who have already written the exam should have cleared the exam with 100 marks. But, I do agree the English language barrier for the spouse in both PTE/IELTS needs to be higher and the work experience can be raised to a minimum of 5 years


It is true that there is nothing that prevents singles from marrying unskilled partners in the future. But, the intention of DHA is not to stop singles from marrying unskilled people. It's to prevent unskilled partners from being in the 189 or any other skilled visa applications, thereby taking away places meant for skilled candidates. 

It is very clear. Your argument is pointless. Even if a single applicant after getting PR marries an unskilled person who can't speak English, how does it matter. Because the partner won't be in the application for skilled visa and won't take up spots meant for others. The partner would have to apply for a spouse visa, which is not skill tested. There is nothing wrong with the system. Stop complaining. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

The fact that people think they are entitled to extra points just because they are bringing in a skilled partner with them to the country is obnoxious.
And these couples are not even losing any points, DHA is just bringing skilled singles to the same level as skilled couples.

But then people have been getting extra points all this long, it's just from November now that the playing field will be leveled.

If anything, penalizing for not having a skilled partner is bit of a harsh decision. They could've just removed the 5 partner points and left everything else the same.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Quick question please: Is there a minimum number of work experience years requirement for a spouse to be considered skilled? or is it good enough if they have done their bachelors and complete the English test?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> Quick question please: Is there a minimum number of work experience years requirement for a spouse to be considered skilled? or is it good enough if they have done their bachelors and complete the English test?


Depends on the occupation and subsequent requirements of the assessing authority.

For example, Engineers Australia can positively assess solely based on your degree, no experience is necessary.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Depends on the occupation and subsequent requirements of the assessing authority.
> 
> For example, Engineers Australia can positively assess solely based on your degree, no experience is necessary.


Thank you mate!!


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

NB said:


> This is also flawed
> Nothing stops a single from marrying an unskilled lady with even zero English
> They are bound to give her a visa under existing laws. Just pay vac2 fees are you are done
> So once again you are stuck with only one skilled person occupying 2 slots
> ...


ehhh no sir! if skilled PR get married to unskilled partner he will need to go through another process (same as citizens), double fees and wait time. and the partner visa has stricter conditions. if the unskilled partner isnt sincere and relationship fall apart, he/she should leave the country as per his/her visa conditions. Australia in this case will not be liable to this unskilled partner.

on the other hand if a unskilled partner get 189 with his primary ...ok i think you where this is going


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Question: My wife is graduated from IT and Management, Many of her batch mates got assess through ACS without any issue. But She has not got relevant experience in IT since she worked for 10+ years in Banking. 

Can I gained spouse points by assessing her through ACS with zero experience? 

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vattic said:


> Question: My wife is graduated from IT and Management, Many of her batch mates got assess through ACS without any issue. But She has not got relevant experience in IT since she worked for 10+ years in Banking.
> 
> Can I gained spouse points by assessing her through ACS with zero experience?
> 
> ...


she will not get a positive assessment from ACS without at least 2 years relevant experience 
You can try the banking skills assessment route 

Cheers


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

NB said:


> she will not get a positive assessment from ACS without at least 2 years relevant experience
> You can try the banking skills assessment route
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, but Banking assessment won't work as we would end up in two different occupation lists. Not a good sign for me to increase points in November change.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly . There is nothing that prevents the current set of single applicants to marry somebody who is "unskilled" and can't speak a word of English.
> ...


My argument is not pointless but based on a fact that sum total of economic value and contribution to the economy of a family is far greater than an individual.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

OP2 said:


> My argument is not pointless but based on a fact that sum total of economic value and contribution to the economy of a family is far greater than an individual.


That's just over-simplification to suit your point of view.

If it was what you say, then DHA wouldn't have done what they did. Immigration dept might not the brightest but they are not idiots either.


----------



## NEDIII (Aug 1, 2019)

OP2 said:


> My argument is not pointless but based on a fact that sum total of economic value and contribution to the economy of a family is far greater than an individual.


This arrangement is not about economic growth. DIBP simply doesn't care what happens once you're in. This is a simple and effective way to make sure all entering under "skilled" are actually skilled, not tagging along with some skilled applicant, while you have not worked, improved your English and doesn't acquire required skills that Australia desperately needs.


----------



## syyyyy (Aug 16, 2019)

*No invitation*

Hi,
I submitted my 189 EOI in Jan last year (2018). I had 65 points at that time. It was updated to 70 points in Feb 2019 and to 75 points in July but I have not yet received any invitation so far. I realised everyone around me applying for PR through 189 has got their invitation or PR so I am worried (even one applied one year after I applied and had less points than me. Same occupation). I tried call 131881 twice but no one was willing to help. They said nothing they can do if I have not yet received an invitation.

Occupation: 252411
My current visa is expiring in April 2020


Much appreciate if there's anyone overcame this situation and give me some advise. Thank you


----------



## ninjatalli (Jan 27, 2019)

Guys,
We can argue on this forever; even after the new point system gets activated in Nov, without any clear output. Meanwhile, I doubt if there's a relevant post inline with the thread for over 10 pages.

Suggest the next one who wants to argue further open a new thread - something like "Is the new point system fair to couples or a level-playing field for singles"


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

OP2 said:


> My argument is not pointless but based on a fact that sum total of economic value and contribution to the economy of a family is far greater than an individual.


There is no need to say anymore. People are just seeing what favours their own interest.
Best wishes for everyone who is waiting in the queue, singles or couples. Hopefully this backlog will ease after Dec.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

OP2 said:


> My argument is not pointless but based on a fact that sum total of economic value and contribution to the economy of a family is far greater than an individual.


You are right when you say economic contribution of a family is larger. But that has nothing to do with the 189 visa's. 189 doesn't take into account what your families economic contribution to the economy is. It just takes into account the applicants skill. If that is not there the visa is not for them. That's it. Plain and simple.
As I have mentioned in previous posts, 189 visa is based on skill, nothing else. If you believe your partner and family can contribute more to the economy that is good. You can apply for partner visas. The 189 is not a partner visa, it's a skilled visa, that's why the DHA has made the changes so that unskilled people don't get 189 visa 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I think the change would be advantageous for singles already having 75 points and above at the moment. Even though the number of applicants currently at 80 and 85 points are high, majority of them have a partner, who is not skilled or with good English. So when the point change happens, singles at 75 points now will beat most 80 pointers and will be on the same level as most 85 pointers. Only a very few people at 80 and 85 points will gain either 5 or 10 points. 

That being said, the single applicant's won't have the said advantage unless DHA increases the number of invites post November round. If the invites still sit at low numbers, then people already in the system with 80 or 85 points will get the invites first.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

haroon154 said:


> I think the change would be advantageous for singles already having 75 points and above at the moment. Even though the number of applicants currently at 80 and 85 points are high, majority of them have a partner, who is not skilled or with good English. So when the point change happens, singles at 75 points now will beat most 80 pointers and will be on the same level as most 85 pointers. Only a very few people at 80 and 85 points will gain either 5 or 10 points.
> 
> That being said, the single applicant's won't have the said advantage unless DHA increases the number of invites post November round. If the invites still sit at low numbers, then people already in the system with 80 or 85 points will get the invites first.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


How many singles are there right now with 75 points of score ? To get this score they need superior english, be under 33 years of age, need 5+ years of experience and should have bachelors degree. Now, considering that ACS deducts 4 years of experience in IT anyhow, such a person would need to have at least 9+ years of experience and if you consider a person start working at age of 23, this person would already be at least 32 years of age to claim max work experience points. In summary, he would have only one year slot to score 75 points. I understand there are other ways for higher points such as further studies in australia etc, but in those cases they will not have many experience points. Also, how many stay bachelor in India with 9+ years of experience !!

So my understanding is that there will not be a huge impact from these current 75 pointers bachelors since there are not many. And all those bachelor 70 pointers who will become 80 pointers will have their applications logged after current 75 pointers (who are married) as they will also become 80 pointers if spouse if ACS skill assessed.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

diliprathore85 said:


> How many singles are there right now with 75 points of score ? To get this score they need superior english, be under 33 years of age, need 5+ years of experience and should have bachelors degree. Now, considering that ACS deducts 4 years of experience in IT anyhow, such a person would need to have at least 9+ years of experience and if you consider a person start working at age of 23, this person would already be at least 32 years of age to claim max work experience points. In summary, he would have only one year slot to score 75 points. I understand there are other ways for higher points such as further studies in australia etc, but in those cases they will not have many experience points. Also, how many stay bachelor in India with 9+ years of experience !!
> 
> So my understanding is that there will not be a huge impact from these current 75 pointers bachelors since there are not many. And all those bachelor 70 pointers who will become 80 pointers will have their applications logged after current 75 pointers (who are married) as they will also become 80 pointers if spouse if ACS skill assessed.


Thousands of international students will be positively impacted by this change. Even with zero experience pts an international student generally reaches 70 pts mark (including me). If one does his studies in regional area or a professional year that’s another 5 pts (10 if done both). It’s the 70 pointers that now have a chance. They will now be given presence over 75 pointers with unskilled spouses.

34% is a large section of people now will hugely benefit from this new system.

Either way, let’s move on.


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all married guys and Gals, Check out point#3 in the attached link. It says people having certain STEM qualification can claim 10 points. This is a piece of good news for married people. Most of the software professionals will have an engineering qualification, so they can claim 10 points for it and stay compete with singles. This attachment was shared by my consultancy. 

@Experts and others - please share your comments on this.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByUUKZVikVW0Q21ldngtWWdzczctdGtqSld4MHh6QV9mZTRj/view


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

VIVI-L said:


> Hi all married guys and Gals, Check out point#3 in the attached link. It says people having certain STEM qualification can claim 10 points. This is a piece of good news for married people. Most of the software professionals will have an engineering qualification, so they can claim 10 points for it and stay compete with singles. This attachment was shared by my consultancy.
> 
> @Experts and others - please share your comments on this.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByUUKZVikVW0Q21ldngtWWdzczctdGtqSld4MHh6QV9mZTRj/view




May be your consultancy forgot to mentioned or themselves unaware about it that not all engg degrees come under STEM category. Its very specific. 
Its for those who dose masters by research in STEM subjects in Australia.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

VIVI-L said:


> Hi all married guys and Gals, Check out point#3 in the attached link. It says people having certain STEM qualification can claim 10 points. This is a piece of good news for married people. Most of the software professionals will have an engineering qualification, so they can claim 10 points for it and stay compete with singles. This attachment was shared by my consultancy.
> 
> @Experts and others - please share your comments on this.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByUUKZVikVW0Q21ldngtWWdzczctdGtqSld4MHh6QV9mZTRj/view


Mate, for Australian degree


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VIVI-L said:


> Hi all married guys and Gals, Check out point#3 in the attached link. It says people having certain STEM qualification can claim 10 points. This is a piece of good news for married people. Most of the software professionals will have an engineering qualification, so they can claim 10 points for it and stay compete with singles. This attachment was shared by my consultancy.
> 
> @Experts and others - please share your comments on this.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByUUKZVikVW0Q21ldngtWWdzczctdGtqSld4MHh6QV9mZTRj/view


It’s not as easy as you are thinking
These are the conditions to be met
I doubt if even a few members would be able to meet it

You would need to have completed either a:

Masters degree by research (as opposed to a Masters by coursework); or
Doctoral degree (PhD)
The qualification must have included study of at least 2 academic years in Australia and be awarded by an Australian educational institution.

The qualification must be in a field specified by the Department of Immigration. This currently covers “STEM” specialisations (ie Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics) and Information and Communication Technology (ICT).

Cheers


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

Dear Experts ,

I have a question. I am at 75 with out partner points My partner details are as followsEOI already lodged)

BE in Industrial MS in industrial . total work ex is 15 years out of which last 5 years is in IT as a Business Analyst in which 2.5 years in Australia, 4 yrs from 2010-2014 in Amazon as program manager( not IT, handling business metrics).

will he get a positive skills assessment? He has given ielts and has a very good score. But acs had come up saying he isnt suitable for migration under jobcode business analyst. He submitted RPL too, and got rejected.

I am just trying to get extra 5 points for skilled spouse as in Nov things will change drastically.

Seeking your valuable advice.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sowmyaa83 said:


> Dear Experts ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Total experience overall doesn't matter unless some assessment authority recognizes that experience. For ACS assessment they need to match the degree content minimum at 20% or so with Australian course content and even then they deduct minimum of two years. Maximum deduction can go upto more. For RPL usually they deduct 6 years from the relevant experience hence that could be the reason that his RPL also got rejected because only 5 years in IT experience. What's his majority experience? You mentioned 15 but only 5 in IT so where is his remaining 10 years experience? Is that experience job code is on 189 eligible list (MTSOL etc)? You may want to try that experience instead and get that assessed from relevant authority instead of doing IT assessment done from ACS unless offcourse the other experience code isn't eligible. After the degree and deductions one should be relevant roles and responsibilities letter for the assessment and this should overlap/match with ACS defined criteria for that particular job code. So I am sure other authorities may have something similar. Use those to assess yourself to see where does his experience fits the most and also eligible on the same list and apply for that instead of applying for BA job code. 


If still after self assessment you doesn't come to a conclusion then to get advise from members, paste your spouse complete experience. He maybe eligible for one of state job codes instead and if still working in NSW then he would get further advantage. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for the reply sir. His experience is as follows:
2004-2006 a business analyst in US ( for Symantec through a consultant)
2006-2010 Project engineer in Manufacturing firm working on cad/cam( Hollman Inc, US)
2010-2014- a program manager for Amazon handling business metrics
2014-till date working as a BA for an IT company.

I am still unable to decide.. We are in melbourne presently.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

diliprathore85 said:


> How many singles are there right now with 75 points of score ? To get this score they need superior english, be under 33 years of age, need 5+ years of experience and should have bachelors degree. Now, considering that ACS deducts 4 years of experience in IT anyhow, such a person would need to have at least 9+ years of experience and if you consider a person start working at age of 23, this person would already be at least 32 years of age to claim max work experience points. In summary, he would have only one year slot to score 75 points. I understand there are other ways for higher points such as further studies in australia etc, but in those cases they will not have many experience points. Also, how many stay bachelor in India with 9+ years of experience !!
> 
> So my understanding is that there will not be a huge impact from these current 75 pointers bachelors since there are not many. And all those bachelor 70 pointers who will become 80 pointers will have their applications logged after current 75 pointers (who are married) as they will also become 80 pointers if spouse if ACS skill assessed.


You are wrong mate.

You are right in saying that candidates who are single outside Australia can't hope to achieve a score of 75 easily.

But as someone mentioned before, you have no idea the number of students in Australia that are single. Almost all students here are single that I know of. And myself and all of my friends are sitting at 75 points.

Because of Australian study, regional area study, professional year, NAATI and experience,you can find a lot of singles that are sitting at 75 points. And all of us re waiting for the point change in November.

It is really important to realise that the only people at 75 point are mainly either married overseas applicants or single onshore applicants. So when the point change happens, you can bet that all the singles go up the queue, especially because of priority processing for singles, compared to married folk with unskilled partners.

The system is set up in such a way that skilled onshore candidates with good English have a decent advantage. That's what the immigration Minister is trying to achieve, as per his speech last week. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sowmyaa83 said:


> Dear Experts ,
> 
> I have a question. I am at 75 with out partner points My partner details are as followsEOI already lodged)
> 
> ...


You will also get 5 points for spouse competent English in November 
No idea about before that how you can get 5 points
He has jumped fields so often

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sowmyaa83 said:


> Thanks for the reply sir. His experience is as follows:
> 
> 2004-2006 a business analyst in US ( for Symantec through a consultant)
> 
> ...


From the look of it BA seems to be the right choice as it gives around 7 years of experience. Was Roles and responsibilities letter properly submitted with overlapping keywords of what ACS considers to be the job description? 

Amazon experience I am assuming that wasn't overlapping with BA at all. Job title doesn't matter and only RnR does. You can appeal for the decision by paying the extra $200 but case output might still not be positive. There are some threads in the forum for this, please go through them once. Consult some Mara agent to advise you better for the chances of ACS. 

Also search for the relevant threads of BA and post your queries there or see previous postings in those to see what those people did. 

If you are in Melbourne perhaps you try for the following assuming English points and Australian points are already counted in the 75. 

Job offer with 489. 
186 from any of your employers. 
NAATI for the main applicant (you).





Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for helping out experts.. the first ba exp was 2004-2006( beyond 10 yr period). Thats why we arent able to claim it. I will attempt Naati and contact a MARA agent and take it forward. Thanks a lot for your time and patience😊


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

I see this in the site

Please be aware that the Skilled and Business Migration Program will not be accepting any new Subclass 489 nomination applications after 5 September 2019. See our News section for more information.

Please note, program eligibility criteria are subject to change without notice. 

I will have to try for 491 probably with a job offer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sowmyaa83 said:


> I see this in the site
> 
> Please be aware that the Skilled and Business Migration Program will not be accepting any new Subclass 489 nomination applications after 5 September 2019. See our News section for more information.
> 
> ...


Living and working for 3 years in rural Australia is easier said then done

Be very careful before taking such a step
It will be very closely monitored to ensure compliance 

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Living and working for 3 years in rural Australia is easier said then done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. I totally agree with you.

It might seem like a sure shot, but there are conditions to be met for anyone to be eligible for residency after the 3 year period.

Unfortunately, finding a job and earning the minimum specified by DHA is not easy. It might be harder for overseas applicants coming to Australia for the first time. Because they might not have the connections or the necessary Australian experience to be hired. DHA should have addressed this issue before making a visa like 491.

I realise that they have done a few things, but it might not be enough to support the surge of migration to regional areas that is bound to happen. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

sowmyaa83 said:


> Thanks for the reply sir. His experience is as follows:
> 2004-2006 a business analyst in US ( for Symantec through a consultant)
> 2006-2010 Project engineer in Manufacturing firm working on cad/cam( Hollman Inc, US)
> 2010-2014- a program manager for Amazon handling business metrics
> ...


You shouldn’t have any issues getting a positive assessment for 233914 considering your husband holds a BE qualification (which I’m guessing is Bachelor of Engineering?).


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh! All this while I have been looking at acs assessment. I can definitely try with EA. But will i be able to claim points for his assessment since the job code is different from mine?

Thanks a lot for this information


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sowmyaa83 said:


> Oh! All this while I have been looking at acs assessment. I can definitely try with EA. But will i be able to claim points for his assessment since the job code is different from mine?
> 
> Thanks a lot for this information


You can, as long as he gets a positive assessment 
As this code is also under MLTSSL 

Cheers


----------



## rajnani111 (Mar 22, 2018)

*MLTSSL or STSOL*

Hi All, my occupations falls in MLTSSL for 189 ; 
To claim partner (STSOL occupation) points I can choose a occupation which is on STSOL for 190 only specifically for a preferred state Nomination NSW without additional criteria.

Should I get skill assessed for MLTSSL or STSOL ?
234599 vs 139914

Please Advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajnani111 said:


> Hi All, my occupations falls in MLTSSL for 189 ;
> To claim partner (STSOL occupation) points I can choose a occupation which is on STSOL for 190 only specifically for a preferred state Nomination NSW without additional criteria.
> 
> Should I get skill assessed for MLTSSL or STSOL ?
> ...


It’s a no brainier that if you can get a positive assessment under 234599, then that’s what you should try for

Cheers


----------



## Mithiln (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi, I have filed EOI on 30th May.... My points for 189 is 80 and 190 is 85 for 263311 Telecommunication Engineer. When can I tentatively expect invitation?


----------



## Rahu31 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi, I have submitted EOI yesterday for management consultant, 224711, with 75 points. I understand this falls under non pro rata, any idea by when tentatively I can expect invitation? Also, does the tentative invitation timeline remains same across all job codes that might fall under non-pro rata category?


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Rahu31 said:


> Hi, I have submitted EOI yesterday for management consultant, 224711, with 75 points. I understand this falls under non pro rata, any idea by when tentatively I can expect invitation? Also, does the tentative invitation timeline remains same across all job codes that might fall under non-pro rata category?


Either before November or never 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

champion840 said:


> Either before November or never
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Also depends upon how much points he will get after 16 nov changes, if 0 then 'YES' almost impossible, 5 then difficult and if 10 then he has a very good chance. 'Never' is so pessimistic

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

*Correct!*



kamskans said:


> Given how DHA has invited 1000 in July and only 100 in August, no one can predict invites well. If there was a pattern in inviting prediction would be relatively easy.


This is what I have been arguing with a lot of people. No offense to ISCAH!
Since last 1 year, even they haven't been able to predict anything accurately. Plus, their bogus predictions put people in unnecessary stress as well. The best way to go ahead is to wait and watch what is happening, and "yes" without doubt stress comes as a package for people waiting. 

So guys, relax and do not trust any of these migrations agencies giving you wrong hopes line of so-called fake and unreliable predictions.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

ashok.bharatsharma said:


> This is what I have been arguing with a lot of people. No offense to ISCAH!
> 
> Since last 1 year, even they haven't been able to predict anything accurately. Plus, their bogus predictions put people in unnecessary stress as well. The best way to go ahead is to wait and watch what is happening, and "yes" without doubt stress comes as a package for people waiting.
> 
> ...


True. At this point in time, subscribing to iscah's monthly report is a waste of money. Since the invites are so unpredictable, no one can predict your current wait time or chances of getting a particular visa. That being said, even if you find out exactly when you will receive an invite, it changes nothing. You will get the invite when you get it. Knowing when you will get it won't speed up the process. 

The predictions done by exterts in this group are as good as the ones done by migration agents. So no point in paying them to do it when you get it here for free. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahu31 (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks Pratik and other guys, have understood your point. Just 2 follow up questions (a) under new partner rule, the skill criteria for the partner will continue to be the same- the partner should have same experience as us? (B) I have not included my partner in EOI as her skills and experience is different. I can certainly claim 5 points for competent english in future. To do that, would I be required to file fresh EOI after Nov 16, or DHA will give us a window to add those points? Any clue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahu31 said:


> Thanks Pratik and other guys, have understood your point. Just 2 follow up questions (a) under new partner rule, the skill criteria for the partner will continue to be the same- the partner should have same experience as us? (B) I have not included my partner in EOI as her skills and experience is different. I can certainly claim 5 points for competent english in future. To do that, would I be required to file fresh EOI after Nov 16, or DHA will give us a window to add those points? Any clue?


Partner skills and experience need not be the same

As long as the skill is in MLTSSL, you can claim under 189, if it’s under STSOL, you can claim under 190

Cheers


----------



## ruwan7 (Jun 18, 2019)

NB said:


> Partner skills and experience need not be the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that both primary applicant and the partner's skills should be on the same list. ie: if primary applicant's skill is in MLTSSL your partner's skill also should be in MLTSSL, where you can claim partner points in all 189,190 & 489.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ruwan7 said:


> I thought that both primary applicant and the partner's skills should be on the same list. ie: if primary applicant's skill is in MLTSSL your partner's skill also should be in MLTSSL, where you can claim partner points in all 189,190 & 489.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Nope
You can be on MLTSSL and partner can be in STSOL and yet you can claim under 190
You just can’t claim under 189
If both are under MLTSSL, then you can claim under both 189 & 190

No idea about 489

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Dear experts, 
I have presently 75 points in telecom network engineer category (263312) and my DOE is 8th May 2019. After 16th November I can add 5 more language points against my spouse, so based on these circumstances do you advise me to fly to Australia for naati-CCL to gain 5 more points if 85 score will be enough to secure the invite in my category after November round?


----------



## Mithiln (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi, I have filed EOI on 30th May.... My points for 189 is 80 and 190 is 85 for 263311 Telecommunication Engineer. When can I tentatively expect invitation?


----------



## ruwan7 (Jun 18, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> You can be on MLTSSL and partner can be in STSOL and yet you can claim under 190
> You just can’t claim under 189
> If both are under MLTSSL, then you can claim under both 189 & 190
> ...


Ah righhht.. thanks for the clarification.. that's new for me! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahu31 (Aug 18, 2019)

Thank you experts. So if I get skills assessment along with english test for my partner, any idea how we would claim 10 extra points after Nov 16? Do we need to file new EOI or we can edit EOI to include these points? 
Also, 491 is coming on Nov 16. Can a person apply for both 189 and 491?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Rahu31 said:


> Thank you experts. So if I get skills assessment along with english test for my partner, any idea how we would claim 10 extra points after Nov 16? Do we need to file new EOI or we can edit EOI to include these points?
> 
> Also, 491 is coming on Nov 16. Can a person apply for both 189 and 491?


Nobody knows the exact answer as DHA haven't announced how they intend to enable new point system. It maybe auto for married with skilled partner and singles while for English only folks would have to update EOI. You can update existing EOI. If applicable, update before point changes. 

Yes, person could apply for both.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahu31 said:


> Thank you experts. So if I get skills assessment along with english test for my partner, any idea how we would claim 10 extra points after Nov 16? Do we need to file new EOI or we can edit EOI to include these points?
> Also, 491 is coming on Nov 16. Can a person apply for both 189 and 491?


You can claim spouse points right now itself if the assessment is complete 
Presently you will get 5 points, but probably on 16th November it will automatically change to 10 points 
The fine print should be out by 1st week of November 

Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Mithiln said:


> Hi, I have filed EOI on 30th May.... My points for 189 is 80 and 190 is 85 for 263311 Telecommunication Engineer. When can I tentatively expect invitation?


Chances are there that you can get invite in Sep month round!!


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

My wife is an housewife, BSc graduate in computer science. Currently she is studying post-graduation in Interior design. She also runs a website to sell women's clothes and accessories.

Can I claim her as skilled resource in any category after November point change

@experts- please advise


----------



## Martin- (Aug 19, 2019)

I have 70 points 189-visa I'm a civil engineer. Is there any chance? I read somewhere that civil engineers are not prorated occupations, which means they have low priority.


----------



## sumitg87 (Oct 5, 2018)

*MeToo waiting*

Hi Guys,

I am pretty much curious if I am going to get the invite or not.

2611 - ICT Business Analytics
EOI - 75 points (including wife who is also qualified with ACS )
DOI - 31st March 2019
My Age - 32

I am thinking if I do not get an invite this year, my points will reduce due to age consideration even if I get more points due to the change in point system by November.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

sumitg87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take 491 and run

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sumitg87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can try the following. 

1- Get a job offer from AU and then take 482/190
2- Check if 186 path you can take or no.
3- Take NAATI.
4- Take new regional visa 491/494
5- Keep waiting for 190 (if eligible in some state)
6- Try making spouse as primary (but I am assuming she has less points than 70-75).
7- look for AU study option or other countries like Canada etc if by July next year you don't get invite. 



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sumitg87 (Oct 5, 2018)

champion840 said:


> Take 491 and run
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


That's again getting some nomination from a company. Only then I can apply for 491. Since I am trying to get a job offer from AU but no success yet. All mentioned that you must be available in AU to get the job.


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Need advise for below query on friend's behalf:

Can we go for two seperate assesments, Engineering Australia and ACS at same time? Get the approval and proceed for EOI submission seperately? 

He already has Engineering Australia assesment approved and i want to apply for ACS as it has better chances for 190 and 489.

One of the agent he consulted has informed there shouldn't be any issue. Need your advise to further confirm. 

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Khurram86sa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need advise for below query on friend's behalf:
> 
> ...


As long as he gets a positive assessment, he can have as many EOIs as he wants

Just make sure that to get different skills assessment, he doesn’t start fabricating his RnR

Cheers


----------



## punalekarsamit (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Can anyone confirm how Computer network professionals cuttoff is 80 points and DOE is 14/07/2019.
There are no invitations on 80 points in any pro rata occupation according to the graph.

489 received invitations on 80 points but DOE is 21/01/2019.

I dont understand this data. I think there is some issue with the data.


----------



## rajnani111 (Mar 22, 2018)

70 points with 234599 
75 Points with 139914


----------



## rajnani111 (Mar 22, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s a no brainier that if you can get a positive assessment under 234599, then that’s what you should try for
> 
> Cheers


70 points with 234599 
75 Points with 139914


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajnani111 said:


> 70 points with 234599
> 75 Points with 139914


Why this difference in points ?
Cheers


----------



## ravalji.mahipal (May 22, 2018)

*****ekarsamit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone confirm how Computer network professionals cuttoff is 80 points and DOE is 14/07/2019.
> 
> ...


I have the same question,
Even I have 80 points(189) and 
DOE: 13 June, 
non pro-rata,

Didn't get the invite in August round. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

I noticed on the DHA website that Spouse Functional English Exam should be given within 1 Year of Visa Application or during the Visa Application process

My question is which candidate claims Spouse Points for Competent English, the same applies here too or not, I mean spouse should have to given the exam within 1 year of Visa application?
What is the validity of Spouse Competent English Exam? 
Thanks


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi,

My wife is completing her final year of bachelor degree (not graduated yet). Can the medium of instruction certificate from her University be counted as proof of the functional English?

Or does she need to sit for PTE/IELTS?

Can anyone confirm this?

TIA.


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

University certificate will count go fo it. 


perception30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is completing her final year of bachelor degree (not graduated yet). Can the medium of instruction certificate from her University be counted as proof of the functional English?
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> I noticed on the DHA website that Spouse Functional English Exam should be given within 1 Year of Visa Application or during the Visa Application process
> 
> My question is which candidate claims Spouse Points for Competent English, the same applies here too or not, I mean spouse should have to given the exam within 1 year of Visa application?
> What is the validity of Spouse Competent English Exam?
> Thanks



Any test score used to prove functional English, is valid for only 1 year even if it is a prefect 90

If you are using the test score to claim points for competent English, and above , then it will be valid for 3 years 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is completing her final year of bachelor degree (not graduated yet). Can the medium of instruction certificate from her University be counted as proof of the functional English?
> 
> ...


Without the graduation certificate the education cannot be used
You can go through the school route, if she has studied in English medium school

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> University certificate will count go fo it.


Can you show me the rule where without graduation, it can be used ?

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> Without the graduation certificate the education cannot be used
> 
> You can go through the school route, if she has studied in English medium school
> 
> ...


Yes, the medium of instruction of her University is in English and they have provided her with a certificate mentioning this. She has already completed 3 years out of 4 years bachelor's course.

Can it be used as the proof of functional english?


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I replied for graduation certificate of university not without graduation.


NB said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > University certificate will count go fo it.
> ...


----------



## Ctrlaltrock (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi guys,
Could any one take a look at my case and help me out? TIA


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

singlarun said:


> I replied for graduation certificate of university not without graduation.


Can you please elaborate?
This sentence is a bit confusing to me.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

perception30 said:


> Can you please elaborate?
> This sentence is a bit confusing to me.


It means that if your spouse haven't graduating and still studying then university letter won't count. As per NB you would have to either take the school route or opt for PTE. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> I replied for graduation certificate of university not without graduation.


Did you even read the question before you said go for it ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Yes, the medium of instruction of her University is in English and they have provided her with a certificate mentioning this. She has already completed 3 years out of 4 years bachelor's course.
> 
> Can it be used as the proof of functional english?


Nope
She should have completed all 4 years and have graduated successfully 

Cheers


----------



## Jetman (Dec 22, 2018)

Dear friends,

I paid VAC2 for my wife back on July 1st, but still no news. I called the immi and was told that they had received the money, and advised that I should wait (well, their standard response!) 

But my question here is s bit different: my passport expires in a month. What should I do? Should I apply for the new one now or is it ok to apply for it at a later, more convenient time for me? Could an expiring passport potentially cause an issue? 

Thank you for your contribution!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jetman said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I paid VAC2 for my wife back on July 1st, but still no news. I called the immi and was told that they had received the money, and advised that I should wait (well, their standard response!)
> 
> ...


Most co will not give you a grant unless you have at least 6 months validity left in the passport 
Get it renewed asap to prevent any further delays

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> Any test score used to prove functional English, is valid for only 1 year even if it is a prefect 90
> 
> If you are using the test score to claim points for competent English, and above , then it will be valid for 3 years
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB for your assistance....!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello NB
Considering the current trend it seems impossible to get 188 or 190 invite specially for offshore candidate at my score.
What do you suggest, is there any chance 190 for any state for 261313 (75+5).

And what PTE score partner need to get additional 5 points for competent English


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Hello NB
> Considering the current trend it seems impossible to get 188 or 190 invite specially for offshore candidate at my score.
> What do you suggest, is there any chance 190 for any state for 261313 (75+5).
> 
> And what PTE score partner need to get additional 5 points for competent English


Competent English 
Minimum 50 in all 4

I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## aanser (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Expats,

Could anyone please let me know on when can I expect an invite for the below mentioned points. 

Overall points : 75 for 189
Code. : 263111

I have applied EOI today. 
Any idea or suggestion would be highly appreciated. 

Regards
Asif


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

NB said:


> As long as he gets a positive assessment, he can have as many EOIs as he wants
> 
> Just make sure that to get different skills assessment, he doesn’t start fabricating his RnR
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the feedback. Can you please advise what you mean by RnR?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Khurram86sa said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Can you please advise what you mean by RnR?


Roles and Responsibilities.


----------



## Andyrobarts (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi All,

Shall I expect invitation in September round?  :gossip:

Skill: 261112 (Systems Analysts)
EOI file: July 2018 : Point 65 
EOI update : Jan 2019, Point 70, Naati 
EOI update: 6 Jun 2019, point 80, PTE. 
189 - 80 
190 - 85 (NSW) 

Another skill assessment in process - 5 points for 1 year Au experience. Waiting for ACS approval.

It will be:
Skill: 261112 (Systems Analysts)
189 - 85
190 - 90 (NSW) 

Any guess ? Please let me know, :ranger: :ballchain:

Andy


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

*When will receive EOI invite*

Hi All,

I have 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190(NSW, VIC) for 261313(Software engineer) occupation. On September 11, I will get additional 5 points for work experience which will make 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190(NSW,VIC). With these points, when can I expect EOI invite?

Regards
Mana


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

manali.phadke said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one can predict at this stage. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

To submit different EOIs, can we use the same e-mail address?
or need to create different email ids for different EOIs?

Thanking you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> To submit different EOIs, can we use the same e-mail address?
> or need to create different email ids for different EOIs?
> 
> Thanking you


You can use the same email id also


Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> You can use the same email id also
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB for the help


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi 
I filed today for 189 with 80 points and 190 Victoria with 85 points for 233211 Civil Engineer.
Is there any chance of invitation and how long it may take.


----------



## Mithiln (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi,

I had applied for EOI in may for Telecomm Engg with 80 points. Now i am planning to add my wife's skill assessment to my EOI. My question is, will my EOI effective date change after i add my wife's skill assessment ?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Mithiln said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for EOI in may for Telecomm Engg with 80 points. Now i am planning to add my wife's skill assessment to my EOI. My question is, will my EOI effective date change after i add my wife's skill assessment ?


Yes it will get changed.


----------

